# JAGSTER LASER CUTTING,NO SET UP FEE



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JAGSTER MADE MY SPROKET 4 MY BIKE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

213-703-3229 my cell
323-573-7494 cell two
[email protected] email
www.jagsterla.com 
www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

What up Jagster?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What up! Cookie! where you been, drop by the shop when you are around the area...... Thanks Mr El raider for starting this topic... We are getting nothing but luv from everybody out there...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

working with the ufc remake








original


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Women's earrings
























[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/dxifid.jpg
Pendant very detaled
[img]http://i43.tinypic.com/241mqeh.jpg


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks Good Jagster!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2009, 04:34 PM~13733153
> *What up! Cookie! where you been, drop by the shop when you are around the area......  Thanks  Mr El raider for starting this topic...  We are getting nothing  but luv from everybody out there...
> *




the way it should be :biggrin: see I learned something new today I did not know u made earings wit club names, can I order 3 pairs please for my 3 ladies :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EVILWAYS C.C. VENTURA COUNTY.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Apr 30 2009, 10:20 AM~13742294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jagster does some great work, no matter what size or what design...

Orale Jagster gonna call you have an order for some more necklaces



















 

722


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some embles for the knock off with club logo









































Thanks for all the support! hey, Jesse te van a pegar!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

por q I do have 3 ladies

my wife, my mija Dalia and Maryah :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*jagster

213-703-3229
323-573-7494
818-765-8634 fax

[email protected] email

www.jagsterla.com website soon going to be up

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood ca 91605*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Lapel pin








Keychain








Bike club plaque


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 1 2009, 12:38 AM~13751829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

top knotch work by these guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

this is a big 3ft plaque










Everyone thanks for the support....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

RHYDERS X JAGSTER SINCE 2002..

JAGTERLA.COM COMING SOON!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanx Jagster


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Taking pre- orders on Lay it Low only. Only 39 availble!!

Decks $49.99 ( SHIPPING INCLUDED)

shirts $25.00 (SHIPPING INCLUDED)
sizes L-3X

SHIRT AND DECK PACKAGE $70 (SHIPPED)


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 3 2009, 11:50 PM~13776426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS GOT THE GAME ON LOCK


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Joel has always had the best service, never an issue, and beautiful work!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is some 1/2" plate renforcement plate for the rear end.... for the homie Alex de Goodtimes


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a gold plated lapel pin for Doug and the homies from Newstyle
thanks Doug!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up joel - how u doin homie?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some mini car club plaque toppers




























Mr 305 how you doing?? how everything down there? everything is good over here... i have not talked to you in a long time.... i will be in miami this summer...
thanks for coming thru, also i would like to thanks everyone for the support... Joel

213-703-3229


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

LETS NOT LEAVE THE WESTSIDE C.C. OUT....... :biggrin: 

HEY JOEL THANKS ALOT FOR COMING THRU ON TIME AS PROMISED AND NO ES POR NADA HOMIE, BUT U GUYS GOT DOWN ON MY PLAQUE. I'M VERY HAPPY AND THANKS ALOT. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. AND AS PROMISED HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF IT.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Big car plaque..... Willy out of Santa Maria CA









Pendant









This is one the newest chapter of Goodtimes
ordered last Monday..thanks homies for the business


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE FOR THE PLAQUES . THEY ARE PERFECT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 5 2009, 04:34 PM~13795002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE FAST SERVICE JOE AND QUALITY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Jagster's Work!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 5 2009, 04:37 PM~13795035
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR THE PLAQUES . THEY ARE PERFECT
> *



wow in SAN JO :0 congrats


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 30 2009, 09:41 AM~13741888
> *the way it should be  :biggrin:  see I learned something new today I did not know u made earings wit club names, can I order 3 pairs please for my 3 ladies  :biggrin:
> *



I'd like a pair for Lisset


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

QUE ONDAS MALO


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

ANDAS PERDIDO POR ESTOS RUMBOS


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el bigotes_@May 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13798851
> *ANDAS PERDIDO POR ESTOS RUMBOS
> *


serio hahahaha


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

got mine done a couple of years ago still looking great thanks joel :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Rollerz plaques in the werks.... ready for the chrome shop


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 5 2009, 08:06 PM~13797359
> *wow in SAN JO  :0  congrats
> *


GOOD TIMES C.C. COMING 2 A FEW CITY'S NEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a few more pix of Westside plaques that we did for the homie David thanks again!..... two tone engraved and single color engraved


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 5 2009, 11:56 PM~13799805
> *GOOD TIMES C.C. COMING 2 A FEW CITY'S NEAR YOU  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

For Roger









This is for the Homie Eddie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LOYALTY PURE ELEGANCE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo+May 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13798875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SO ITS "LIKE THAT" HUUUUHHHH  :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 6 2009, 07:01 AM~13801441
> *Here's a few more pix of Westside plaques that we did for the homie David thanks again!.....  two tone engraved and single color engraved
> 
> 
> ...


NO, NO, BY ALL MEANS THANK U...........


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks David!



















These are lapel pins (raw) for the homies from Majestics


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Bike plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Suddy your order is ready to go..thanks


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Jagster... :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is an overlay for a big plaque i will post later... world's biggest 75" across










in the process of polishng... We do our polish in house for rapid turn around times


















Rich.... this is your plaque... the other engraved ones came out bad ass will post later
also will start on the new order.... thanks again 










what up Dustin! have not seen you for a while! hope everything good on your side...

213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13817551
> *This is an overlay for a big plaque i will post later... world's biggest 75" across
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Joel it came out real good can't wait to see the engraved ones


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Got the plaque today.... Looks perfect!! thanks Joel


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[
Rich.... this is your plaque... the other engraved ones came out bad ass will post later
also will start on the new order.... thanks again 











213-703-3229
[email protected]
[/quote]


plaque looks greatttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 6 2009, 09:21 PM~13810435
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>And you know this MANNNNNNNN :biggrin: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Chuey, whats up! I see its "it's like that".... when ever you need anything don't call, just come to the shop because it's like that!

this is for Johan he came to my shop and placed this order.. it's ready come down i will be in the shop till about 2 today if you want to pic up today..or come on monday ...thanks again


















This is a lapel pin look how small it is and the detail... i have an order going to the plater to take a bath in gold....









this is for the Big homie Fester.... 


















213-703-3229
[email protected]
any questions regarding lasr cutting thanks for the support.....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

thx 4 tha great job you done 4 tha COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME DEAL ON THOSE PENDANTS JOEL!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

he did the engraving on my plaque
















did my necklaces








2 different sizes








i have a gold small one, a gold big one, a chrome big one, and a big chrome engraved one








he did my knock off chips








and i had a trailer hitch cover but i backed into a car and fucked it up lol


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Majestic lapel pins



















Old Memories plaques











Sergio you order was shipped to day thanks homie!









I would like to thanks everyone one for the luv and support that everyones has given us.... thanks again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

joel did these for us almost 8 years ago i need to hit you up i want to get mine engraved and replated two tone! great work! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

NICE WORK GUYS!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to the chrome shop today.... i took a couple of pixs to to share with you guys to show you how we do it......! Juan is the direct hook up with chrome..... one of the best in L.A... Chrome and gold in house for fast turn around time.... 





















That's me putting in work at the chrome shop.....









All our plaques are triple plated we don't cut corners for our customers









I posted this plaque up on thursday..... pick up from chrome saturday
Wachi from oklahoma is going to be happy about the fast turn around time...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

"NICE WORK GUYS!!!"

thanks we try our best!.... if anyone needs anything, we are a phone call away..thanks for taking the time to check out our work!....

213-703-3229
[email protected]


thanks again
Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Met up with my engraver.... here is some raw engraved plaques raw




















El raider here are your engrave bike parts... left at chrome today










Some gold parts for the plaques









Lump's car club from south central L.A


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel is bad ass! See you sooner than later my friend! Jae


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Jae, will see you soon. like this week.... you going to be happy... thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

El raider here are your engrave bike parts... left at chrome today










thanks Joel and miguel can't wait to see da final product


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 10:58 PM~13840888
> *El raider here are your engrave bike parts... left at chrome today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's go 2 la to pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13841044
> *let's go 2 la to pick them up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

The pixs are not the best , but the detail is bad ass.... and they are raw....Just wait for them to be chromed out... thanks again for the Business.... monday i will post up the pendant and the bike plaque...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job Joel!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 9 2009, 11:32 PM~13841103
> *The pixs are  not the best , but the detail is bad ass.... and they are raw....Just wait for them to be chromed out... thanks again for the Business....  monday i will post up the pendant and the bike plaque...
> *



gracias, tell your mon we Glroria and I said Feliz Dia De Las MADRES


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

That"s jess i will tell Her... i am on my way to her house right now... also tell your wife the same....

this is for Tito and his crew up in bay area....









this is the final product of the lapel pin gold plated for the homies from Majestics










final gold plated for old memories lapel pin









Down South Rollers

front license plate gold on chrome


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

gracias I'm going to my suegra's house we got her mariachi


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Homie's Raj 's plaque










Vinny's from Palmdale's










license plate topper










keychain










pendant


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13840704
> *Jae, will see you soon.  like this week.... you going to be happy... thanks
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

here is some of Jagster Eng. work

plaque


















plaque on tow hitch









thx Joe and Family good friends great business people


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 10 2009, 06:27 PM~13846791
> *Homie's Raj 's plaque
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

JagsterLA

NEW JAGSTER PAGE IS UP!!!! JOIN NOW...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

did our bike club plaques :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some pendants










gold









plaques






















We try our best to keep our customers happy.... My Dad plays a big role in our company... He's from the old school...always tellin me to treat our customers good... that what we practice over here.... What's up Raj, Eddie, and Jesse from Goodtimes... thanks for the support.... and check out our work and what ever you guys need hit us up... thanks again Joel

also check out my www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

this plaque is dirty with a qwick polish would shine again




























Money bag for them bombs that we had engraved...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr El Raider here are the pix of you pendant and bike plaque engraved hope you like..thanks again for you business Homie!





































A random pc that did for a friend


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2009, 07:01 AM~13860882
> *Mr El Raider here are the pix of you pendant and bike plaque engraved hope you like..thanks again for you business Homie!
> 
> 
> ...



me likessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin: thanks Miguel (engraver) and Joel 
( Jagster )


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

DIRECTIONS; BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

These are the engraved plaques that i dropped off at my chrome platers shop on saturday and i picked the up on monday.... Juan is the man..... ready to shipp up tp sac... the full engraved is being masked for the two tone treatment




























Willy out of miami,, plaques and matchin knock emblems thanks homie



















Hey check out my myspace, it not finished so we can be friends in cyber space! hahahah

[email protected] less talk more work...... don't talk about it, be about it!......

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good nice work


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> These are the engraved plaques that i dropped off at my chrome platers shop on saturday and i picked the up on monday.... Juan is the man..... ready to shipp up tp sac... the full engraved is being masked for the two tone treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2009, 02:09 PM~13865470
> *These are the engraved plaques  that i dropped off at my chrome platers shop on saturday and i picked the up on monday.... Juan is the man..... ready to shipp up tp sac...  the full engraved is being masked for the two tone treatment
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Joel my Plauqes came out badass and your turnaround time can't be beat, I still cant get over how good they look :cool thank you


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Interior buttons for the homie mister cartoon's new 61



















other three are the chrome plater










Homie Rich's plaques ordered on tuesday... ready for pic up... thanks again Rich..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

wauchi's plaques ready to ship..










thanks for the support

i was going to post more pixs tonight but i forgot my cable, will post more tomorrow

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

THANKS JOEL...I WILL NEED SOME MORE HOMEY...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What ever you need... just call us or email

213-703-3229

323- 573-7494

[email protected]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2009, 07:01 AM~13860882
> *Mr El Raider here are the pix of you pendant and bike plaque engraved hope you like..thanks again for you business Homie!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2009, 09:46 PM~13870464
> *Interior buttons for the homie mister cartoon's new 61
> 
> 
> ...


Must be for the Black 61 he is working on


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2009, 11:11 PM~13870669
> *What ever you need... just call us or email
> 
> 213-703-3229
> ...


Que onda bro!! Meet you over the weekend at the chrome shop……you do some tight shit dawg!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What's up Jesse! Goodtimes.... will be postin some pixs of the GT stuff


"Que onda bro!! Meet you over the weekend at the chrome shop……you do some tight shit dawg!! "

It was good to meet you guy at the chrome shop..... what ever you guys need we are a phone call away.... good that you guys had a safe trip up!

This for Majestic SD lapel pin.... check out the detail



















some plaques that i cut yesterday. all those plaques were order and cut the same day...










Midnighters plaques are ready to be shipped up north










thanks for checkin out our work!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here are the ones he did for us .... 


Sorry about the size


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@May 13 2009, 10:38 AM~13873587
> *Here are the ones he did for us ....
> Sorry about  the size
> 
> ...




no worries it only took like 5 min to load up :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:42 AM~13873620
> *no worries it only took like 5 min to load up  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Rick for the order....

Jess your package left today with all the goodies..thanks again










Also thanks for the hook up... i hope these guys like there stuff

car plaque










bike plaque










thanks 

[email protected]
213-703-3229


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 13 2009, 03:47 PM~13876471
> *Thanks Rick for the order....
> 
> Jess your package left today with all the goodies..thanks again
> ...


thank you homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 13 2009, 03:47 PM~13876471
> *Thanks Rick for the order....
> 
> Jess your package left today with all the goodies..thanks again
> ...


gracias Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some new plaques for Jerry... they are being shipped tomorrow..thanks










these are some backing plates.... gold on chrome for the guys from aztlan de mexicali.. thanks

[




























matching knock off


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HE IS THE MAN WHEN IT COMES TO THE CUSTOM STUFF  

STAINLESS STEEL RINGS









MY BROTHERS PLAQUE


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Theses plaques are shipping today.... oldtown nipomo... thanks !










this has long legs










Some Viejitos stuff pendant and so mini plaques


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WUTZ GOOD JOEL?
PURO


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Puro, how you doing? just busy on this end... trying to make shit happen...

A engraved bike plaque that we did...










1/2 plate plate work we did for a friend from Michigan...
on its way to the engraver




















hey lets be friends on myspace/jagsterla

[email protected]


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is for Mr bueno.... pendant double layer... i hope he likes it...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks Joel! It is so sick! I'll be by in the morning!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess our topic was moved.... its all good......

matchin pendant and knock off emblems 



















some plaque ready to go to the chrome shop










Uce car club plaques


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel, thanks again for the pendant and the bfast burrito! Here's a photo I shot of the pendant!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE LOGO!! AND NICE CUTTING!!
  
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

LOOKS DOPE JAE!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13898040
> *LOOKS DOPE JAE!
> *


Puro x Jagster x JaeBueno.com ~ The triple threat! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 01:53 PM~13898055
> *Puro x Jagster x JaeBueno.com ~ The triple threat!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
You da man Jae!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Jae.... you were right you were going to play with it all day today.... Hahaha hey Puro..! thanks for coming thru...










The Hoimes from Bomb club motor cycle plaque...










some license plate frames we did


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

got my chips thanks joel


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 15 2009, 02:27 PM~13898397
> *Hey Jae.... you were right you were going to play with it all day today.... Hahaha hey Puro..! thanks for coming thru...
> 
> Yep! I've wearing it all day and making everyone check it out! I'll have it on tomorrow at the Techniques show!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[email protected]
213-703-3229
[/quote]


thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

got my pendant, my bike plaque and Mikey's bike plaque.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

a sneak peak of some stuff i cadded today.... cutting on monday

a set of pedals and a matching sprocket....










some plaques ready to be cut,,,

Javier's club... thanks for your order...










mario's club.. thanks again... hope you like it...










el raider hear are your pedals











thanks everyone for the strong support!


what ever you guys need i a phone call away or email thanks

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

some 300 embles i made for a friend


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 15 2009, 10:58 PM~13902657
> *a sneak peak of some stuff i cadded today.... cutting on monday
> 
> a set of pedals and a matching sprocket....
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

some lapel pins


----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms (Jan 1, 2008)

HIT ME UP I NEED SUM WORK DONE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some Pendants










License plate topper or mini plaque











some motorcycle plaques






















much respect to all car clubs! thanks for all the inquiries...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Just finished these engraved two tone plaques


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 08:25 AM~13932164
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

SOME NEW STUFF










REORDER ON WOMENS EARRINGS



















NEW PLAQUES GONG TO CHROME


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

The engraving you guys do is off the chain man.
P


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Pedro here is your plaque... the blue is the second layer
thanks again for your business!










213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the worlds biggest plaque, or the biggest that i have made... 75" across...
and its going to Texas...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13950089
> *This is the worlds biggest plaque, or the biggest that i have made... 75" across...
> and its going to Texas...
> 
> ...




so mine should be an inch bigger :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT.... GOOD WORK, GOOD PRICE, FAST SERVICE... KEEP IT UP.... 

THANKS,
PAUL
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Paul for the support! also Goodtimes cc.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight... 





































Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle





































[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13959294
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr. Madrigal check out you designs let me know which one you like... and thanks again for your business


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 03:30 PM~13961160
> *Mr. Madrigal check out you designs let me know which one you like... and thanks again for your business
> 
> 
> ...





he likessssssssssssssssss


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Lisa's sprocket



















Thanks Sergio











The Homie Gino's new car club thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Postin some stuff fresh from beening polished... our polishing is all done in house for a qwik turn around time for our customers..
























cleaned are ready to be shipped








I wll like to take time to thank thank our customer and supporters.... 
all our products are made here in the USA (Los Angeles)by some proud Mexicans
No china stuff here.... or you get what you pay for, so don't cry!....
Thanks again

213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel, thanks again! I got alot of positive feedback last week at the Best of Friends show. The pendant was a hit! Did Harvey stop by today? We were talking about you yesterday! Jae


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 6 2009, 09:54 PM~13808495
> *LOYALTY PURE ELEGANCE
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello, Jae... sounds good... and thanks again for your support... yeah harvey did stop by the shop yesterday to place a order.. i showed him all the stuff we make... also me was watchin me cut all these plaques...










Thanks javier just cut your plaques they are at the platers




























for the nor cal chapter


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Porky here are your plaques.... double stacked and regular.... the engraved ones were dropped off with the engraver today... will try to have for this coming weekend.... also thanks for your order...








































Rich your new order is at the engraver today...thanks again for your business









let be friends on www.myspace.com/jagsterla

any coments you can reach me 24/7 at 213-703-3229

thanks again


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE STUFF JOEL! I LIKE THE MORE COMPLICATED PIECES.
DID YOU EVER SEE THE ONE I DESIGNED FOR VANDERSLICE?
PURO


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Puro! hello, yeah i seen that trophy,,, beautiful craftmanship and design... hands down... you guys got down.... later on i will post one i did in a hurry for a good client not as nice...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Joel, Those are kind words homie. Would love to see what you did.
Paz
PURO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13923059
> *Some Pendants
> 
> 
> ...


How much for Viejitos pendants and toppers ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

i went to motorcycle show this weekend,,, got alot of positive feed back and alot of orders... thanks again for the support..





































New plaque or chapter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2009, 08:23 AM~13999547
> *i went to motorcycle show this weekend,,, got alot of positive feed back and alot of orders... thanks again for the support..
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JALE JOE BRINGS PEOPLE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a trophy that we did for CEC



















Roger came to the shop to pic up some plaques... thanks Uce....


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll258/h...d_2008/LOGO.gif


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2009, 08:23 AM~13999547
> *i went to motorcycle show this weekend,,, got alot of positive feed back and alot of orders... thanks again for the support..
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work bro! Can't wait to get my own License Plate Toppers. :biggrin: 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Pat... for the support and i will send that order to you as soon as i can....

also

Its no secret.. i use Miguel from Canoga park... if any one needs engraving he's very good can do any style of engrave pm me and i will give you his number.... i will send you direct... no middle man here!...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 27 2009, 07:08 AM~14011785
> *Thanks Pat... for the support and i will send that order to you as soon as i can....
> 
> also
> ...





Miguel is good peeps n quik turn around no bs


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 27 2009, 07:08 AM~14011785
> *Thanks Pat... for the support and i will send that order to you as soon as i can....
> 
> also
> ...


Thanks Joel! You the man bro! Can't wait to get them toppers installed, especially the engraved star, on my current project ride. 

And thanks for the info on Miguel...i'll be utilizing him too on my upcoming projects.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some new plaques that are being shipped today... if you look thru my topic you will see pictures of when i cut them and now they are going out... the time line...

Robert your plaques are on the way.. thank for your order









Jose see your plaques are done way before san berdo and thanks









Thanks Sergio for the strong support in Chi-town









Jerome they are done... both car and motorcycle will post mc one later... checkout the detail on the skull... thanks again homie



















thanks for all the support... i have alot more pixs to post but not enuff time... got to get back to work... we have alot of order for the san berdo... show... thanks we will come thru on all.... thanks how we do!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the car plaque










Motorcycle plaque of the same... thanks again Jerome looking forward to doing lots of business for your club










look at the detail on the skull










Fred here is your new plaque..thanks again 










some stuff going to the plater

forks for adam and a plaque for Al these were ordered today


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a tow hitch and a motorcycle plaque... we did 5 plaques and two hitches for the homie Fester and his club.... only two items from our line of product that we offer for your club... thanks for looking














































any questons 213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Once again i would like to thank everyone for the strong support and for taking the time to check out our work.... We been here 10 years and counting thanks to all our great customers.... We offer a full line of products from car plaques to women's earrings.... 

Patrick your items were shipped today... please post some pixs...

Mr Gabino... Hello, i see you... thanks again for your business... see you..

I made theses lapel pins yesterday for Harvey... they are at the gold plater.. wll be ready tomorrow... they are a little over 2"... check out the crazy detail.... thanks again looking forward on doing business...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 27 2009, 07:08 AM~14011785
> *Thanks Pat... for the support and i will send that order to you as soon as i can....
> 
> also
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 20 2009, 10:56 PM~13954361
> *Thanks Paul for the support!  also Goodtimes cc.....
> 
> 
> ...


  GT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

the homie Mario's new club ready to bust out








Another new plaque for Rich and his crew..








pendent being shipped out









Jess thanks for the support from you and GT i am almost done wth them new items for your club>


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 28 2009, 09:54 AM~14024430
> *Once again i would like to thank everyone for the strong support and for taking the time to check out our work....  We been here 10 years and counting thanks to all our great customers....  We offer a full line of products from car plaques to women's earrings....
> 
> Patrick your items were shipped today... please post some pixs...
> ...


holly crap those are small!looks good !!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

holly crap those are small!looks good !!!! 

Hello, thanks for checkin out our work... yeah it pretty small, but check out the detail in the letters... Yeah i had to adjust the cad to make the machine cut that small... thats how we get down fro our customers! what ever you bro! thanks

much luv and respect!!!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 28 2009, 08:54 AM~14024430
> *Once again i would like to thank everyone for the strong support and for taking the time to check out our work....  We been here 10 years and counting thanks to all our great customers....  We offer a full line of products from car plaques to women's earrings....
> 
> Patrick your items were shipped today... please post some pixs...
> ...


Muchos gracias Joel! Will definitely be posting pics soon. 

Those Lapel Pins are sikk man, very detailed for such a small size. 
Keep up the awesome work bro. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Another new plaque for Adrain up in the HIgh desert.... thanks Homie i also sent the two sets of our brackets... will post pixs later...










Dave just sent out your pendant and thanks for your business









Thanks for your support...

today is a good day, just got back from court and finally closed a child support case....!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Dave just sent out your pendant and thanks for your business









Got it today bro, thank you very much!! :cheesy:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Joel for the License Plate Toppers! Just got them today. Got them in only 2 days....fast service!
They're awesome bro! Will be back for more stuff. :biggrin: 


FELIX THE CAT 1950 TOPPER










"ENGRAVED" VINTAGE SAFETY STAR TOPPER :thumbsup: 
The Engravings on this thing is sikk. Very detailed!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

verry nice work


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to thanks enveryone for the support... These pass day we been very busy thats why we have not been able to post pics... 

this is a new plaque for Mario in gold... he came down for Ventura to pick them up this weekend... thanks Homie










Lisa came down to the shop to pick up here bike parts....thanks for the your business and what you need in the future.... and good luck at the show...
matchin sprocket and pedals 



























Big body tail light inserts $90.00 shipped if anybody wnats a set


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Harvey's lapel pins done in one week cut and gold plated.. thanks will send out on monday...




















El Raider your pedals are done and also the rest of your order....thanks homie


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I met up with Troy this weekend to give him his order.. thanks Homie for the Business


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Those Sprocket and pedals came out awesome man! Keep up the good work Joel! 

Will be sending you the specs for the mini plaques for my son's stroller & pedal car real soon homie. *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[El Raider your pedals are done and also the rest of your order....thanks homie






































I think I'm going to LA to pick them up :biggrin: thanksssssssssssss JAGSTER


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some Pachuco plaques big and small size


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

The homie Porky came to the shop to pick up his plaques...thanks 










here it is all masked up and ready for the gold bath... i have no pics of the final product... just use your imagination... they came out bad ass... also the double stack...




























Been to busy today! four car clubs came thru to place orders or reorder plaques..thanks!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some engraved plaques that we shipped out today






































My polisher at work hooking it up!









Some plaques that we lasered out today


















A 6" gold pendant










Earrings


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss JAGSTER for the great work










will post more pics after work, after we left da shop found this great taco shop 59 cents a taco










:biggrin: again thanks to u n ur dad and for the tour of the shop


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I almost forgot to post these bad boys... they were cut at the end of the day... they need they by next week... they are at the platers already





















Jess good to see that you got home alright... and thanks for coming thru....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

these are some extensions for some big body skirts that we are getting ready for the show...










dust covers



















some Uce plaque going to be deleivered at the show 5 plaque thanks homies...










these were shipped out today










We been very busy getting stuff ready for the show and shipping out to our customers... thanks for the support! just trying to make shit happen!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

A custom switch plate forr a good customer of mine going on a 62 impala




























A new plaque for the goodfellas.. thanks a million










Also a new plaque with a chrome ribbon going to the nor cal chapter...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some plaques that we did last night and now at the chromer... Thanks Roger will have Friday night with the knock off emblems so you will be set for the show...thanks... aslo another new plaque for Pachucos nor cal










Some more plaques going out today... thanks Javier
two different chapter...



















Thanks for the super strong support.... thanks for checking out our topic... We strive to be the Best at what we do! Quality is King at out shop on everything that we make.... We been at it for 10 years!.... 

213-703-3229 24/7

[email protected]

Making stuff all day everyday!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Another eight plaques off to Bryan, Texas... thanks











New pendant











A hood emblem for Javier we made it in two day,, thanks




























A new plaque and a new chapter for Willy good luck









A new set of earrings for Dice's girl... thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

We offer our customers pendants, keychains. earrings and the rest of the product line. 










Old Mermory pendants were drop off at the gold plater last night in time for the show....thanks



















Also Super Natural pendants at the gold platers getting ready for the show.. thanks Homies









some more earrings









Thanks for the continued support! any questions we can be reached

213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

7353 Greenbush av
North Hollywood ca 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Roger's knock off emblem










So new stuff for my homies of Goodtimes CC

pendant, keychain, earrings and a new style tow hitch one that is full stainless and another that has a plexi blue GT.. thanks homies


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some more pix.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to the chrome shop today there here are some plaques un process


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their strong support at the Lowrider show this passed weekend i also met alot of people that are on here... now i can put faces on there screen names.. thanks again.... We were busy all day we saw alot of old friends that we have not seen in awhile also got alot of new orders, thanks again

some pole stands that we did for the guy from Premier..




























A pole to the hood up that we made for Fat Kat.. thanks homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Met up with Miguel the engraver gave me a couple of items.. thanks






































These knock offs emblems we did a while back for the guys from Group Riv chapter ... they caught my eye....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France... thanks for your order


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 6 2009, 12:25 AM~14109973
> *Some more pix.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: NICE GOOD WORK AS ALWAYS


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

New plaques shippng out today...



















Engraved custom switch plate


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some plaques that i drew to today....



















thanks!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

New body emblems for the big homie Topo.... 










New plaque for Anthony on its way to the chrome shop tomorrow.. i ran out of time to cut more plaques.. we have a rush job for the studio working on a video for Shakira,,,










new it going to France... for el-rimo


















Lisa congrates on the wins, bike looks very good..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

A new hood emblem going to El Paso today..



















Check out the detail on this plaque... its for Mr Mike Ramos for the car shop truck shop.... this plaque cam out bad ass with the muti layers..





































We been very busy Just have not been able to post pixs up... i would like again to 

thanks everyone for their strong support and all the orders that we have been 

getting and everyone at the SB show also much luv..



[email protected]

213-703-3229

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood ca 91605

thanks again


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some plaques that we are working on....




























Dropped off at the chrome shop tonight... i will have them back friday of saturday... gotta luv that direct hook up.... no bullshitting, just chroming!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some plaques that were picked up just about 5 minutes ago
alot of detail on these plaques




























matching bike plaques check out the detail


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some sprockets we made for a good customer... thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 11 2009, 10:34 PM~14167821
> *Some sprockets we made for a good customer... thanks
> 
> 
> ...




da looks niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Jose is going to be happy  
how da pedals?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

El-rimo items are at the gold plater









pendant









a little plaque for his nike cortez









and a lapel pin










thanks for all the inquiries....

[email protected]

213-203-3229


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats your set up fee........send me a pm thanks......


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i hit him up last night, got a response this morning, very reasonable...and the quality is definately there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 12 2009, 10:21 PM~14176976
> *i hit him up last night, got a response this morning, very reasonable...and the quality is definately there.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Due to the over whelming inquiries about our plaques we are removing our one 
time set-up fee to satisfy all our new customers.... starting today there are no set-up fee for our new or future customers....... The people asked for it now you have it.... you will get the same quality design and products with no set-up fee...

thanks for the support.....

Harvey thanks for the order... they are done ... this order was placed on this passed sunday now they are gold and ready to ship... well this pix they are not in gold, but will post tomorrow.. gold plated everythng today...



















you can send us your plaque and we can match it...




























Doug your plaque is at the chrome shop.. thanks again


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*NO SET UP FEE :*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Zapata came to the shop on friday to pick up his order










a keychain










this is a lapel pin


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 15 2009, 03:27 PM~13898397
> *
> 
> some license plate frames we did
> ...



very nice work how much for plate like this . but with what i want lol


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to the chrome plater Yesterday... All our plaques were done... thanks Juan at La Habra plating for give us the hook up deal.... a real chrome plater with tanks in his shop.... no middle man bullshit... i see alot of middle men there picking their parts there also, but the best bet is gong direct... his address is 

La Habra plating
900 cypress
La Habra CA



















Slugger order these plaques on wednesday deliviered on friday



















We also cut this sample plaque for the new Groupe bomb chapter on Monday...
We gave is to Anthony on Friday.. thanks Homie was nice meeting you...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Whats up Joel. It was good meeting you this morning. Cant wait to see ours done. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS

Hey Chuck it was good to meet you guys this morning.... We look forward on donig your plaques.... I will cut on monday and you should have your plaques by the weekend... i luv our our fast turn around... the winner is the customer.... we proved our fast turn around this passed week... and we will prove it this coming week... 

Chuck's club was the third club to take advantange of our services today.... thanks for all the strong support... and earning everyone's trust and respect on here... all i can say is thanks....

I went to the chrome shop and gold plated all this in about 20 minutes...







































NO SET-UP FEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> NO SET-UP FEE ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS
> 
> Hey Chuck it was good to meet you guys this morning.... We look forward on donig your plaques.... I will cut on monday and you should have your plaques by the weekend... i luv our our fast turn around... the winner is the customer.... we proved our fast turn around this passed week... and we will prove it this coming week...
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+Jun 13 2009, 10:16 AM~14179565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have Viejitos lic plate topper ? post a pic if you do pls


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Small Oldies pendant










Lapel pin pin for oldies



















Viejitos lapel pin



















i would like to remind everyone that there is no set-up fee on all the items that you see posted.... we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks for checking our topic! We made all types of item for any type of cars... today i went to Beverly Hills to do work on a custom motor cycle and a RR Phantom


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE





























I almost forgot to post up Pork's engraved plaque.... we did it in three days chrome and gold engraved... we did it so fast i didnot even take a pcture of it till it .... thanks Porky for your business!










NO SET-UP FEE


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

how much is a bike plac


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

how much is a chain


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES


A custom Gold bike plaque w made this passed week... ordered on monday shipped on friday...






























NO SET-UP FEE

[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 14 2009, 12:08 AM~14184338
> *:biggrin:
> *



gracias COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr NINETEEN O FOUR let me know if this is cool to get it going thanks
earrings









Viejitos mini plaque J-kat was asking for..




















NO SET-UP FEES 

213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES

Chuck here is your plaques in the process..will be ready by the weekend.... thanks Homie





























These plaques were ordered over the weekend and were cut on monday and are at the chrome plater monday afternoon and will be ready to ship in a couple of days.....










NO SET-UP FEES


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

]











how much with 1941 and no engraving.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 15 2009, 09:33 PM~14202887
> *NO SET-UP FEES
> 
> Chuck here is your plaques in the process..will be ready by the weekend.... thanks Homie
> ...


THAT WAS FAST!!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you this weekend.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO-SET UP FEES

These are two more clubs that sign up this passed weekend.... thanks for the strong support.... it been crazy today... got three more clubs today that love our work....

i tweeked them alittle so they won't be stolen........



















here you go.. let me know so i cut them and send them to be gold plated...










thanks Ruben here is the final product they will al be shipped out tomorrow... hey also not bad for on week turn around time!... also looking forward on doing pendants keychain, towhitches... thanks again













we can be reached at 

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GUERITA wearing the pendant u made










:biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

how much for a chain/necklace pendant? 
chromed?
any discounts if i buy 5 :biggrin: 
let me know thank you


heres a picture of the plaque i would like as a necklace 
 










the bottom of the plaque just says EL PASO TEX


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 15 2009, 10:33 PM~14202887
> *NO SET-UP FEES
> 
> Chuck here is your plaques in the process..will be ready by the weekend.... thanks Homie
> ...


that was fast service  gt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES

we this plate for a good customer of ours.... we can make a license plate like this with anything you want it to say...










Some bike plaques for the homies of AZ.



















NO SET-UP FEES!

NO JOB TOO SMALL!

WE CAN BE REACHED AT

[email protected]

213-703-3229

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


i want to thank all our customers and our future customers....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE on all our stuff...

Some new styff for Dice and his crew... thanks Homie!....








































NO SET UP FEES

we can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks

TAKING OVER THE WORLD, ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME! HAHAHA!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:40 AM~14215767
> *NO SET-UP FEES
> 
> we this plate for a good customer of ours.... we can make a license plate like this with anything you want it to say...
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE

Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop.... ordered and cut the same day..











NO SET-UP FEE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14221776
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> ...



:0


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES

Some plaques that i cut yesterday.... they at the chrome shop.... almost forgot to post.. 











thanks for all the new orders that have come in.... we love being busy as hell and also all the new plaque customers.....we luv it!

NO SET-UP FEES

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JOEL... GOOD PEEPS...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 05:15 PM~14221776
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14221776
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> ...


 :0 same day? howz that? aint heard of such a thing :biggrin: 

thats kool bro


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!


These big body tail light are for the homies Herman.... thanks! they will be going to the engraver this weekend... thanks...










I little something for a good friend.... thanks!






































This pendant can out bad ass....! Both of these items were ordered this morning...thanks...


NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14233645
> *NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!
> These big body tail light are for the homies Herman.... thanks! they will be going to the engraver this weekend... thanks...
> 
> ...



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm da shit looks niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!

These earrings are for Mr Nineteen 0 four... He approved the design yesterday and were cut today and are on the way to the gold plater.. hope your girl likes them... and thanks for your business!






















Some more plaques that i cut today....











we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14233645
> *NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!
> These big body tail light are for the homies Herman.... thanks! they will be going to the engraver this weekend... thanks...
> 
> ...


daamm thanks bro nice!!..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here are some pendants and keychains that were orded on wednesday...
thanks Chuck see you guys this weekend to give you your plaques and pendants and keychains....


Pendants check out the detail on them dumps!









Keychain




















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached at

213 703-3229

[email protected]

I would like to thank everyone for the strong support!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 19 2009, 09:39 AM~14238054
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Here are some pendants and keychains that were orded on wednesday...
> ...




Good look'n joel......that's the bizzness, fast top quality work!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE!

Made a little plaque for a homie for his shop.. thanks bro!










Bird your order is almost ready... its at the gold plater right now.... thanks homie i will post up the finished product later.. thanks




















NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

can you do a necklace like this for me bro?
im sure if it comes out exactly like the plaque i will be ordering one w/ chain :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 19 2009, 07:39 AM~14238054
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Here are some pendants and keychains that were orded on wednesday...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good Joel!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!

Some more plaques that were cut today and will be at the chrome shop tomorrow..










A big order that was placed at the SB show is done and will be shipping on monday.... by the homie Torres....

earrings



















NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Chuck plaques ordered last saturday and ready he just picked them up!.... thanks


[img]http://i44.tinypic.com/20acp4n.jpg












Johan's parts ordered monday also cut on monday ready friday... thanks Johan see you monday also thanks for your business!











Mr Nineteen o four

your girls earrings are ready gold and will be shipped on monday... thanks for your business














Birds order ready to be shipped on monday.... thanks




















thanks for checking out our work.... i would like to thank all our loyal customers and all our new ones... we been in the game for 10 years... making our customer happy is our goal.. thanks for all your strong support...

we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]


NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 19 2009, 11:34 PM~14245413
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!
> 
> Some more plaques that were cut today and will be at the chrome shop tomorrow..
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 20 2009, 01:15 PM~14248420
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Chuck plaques ordered last saturday and ready  he just picked them up!.... thanks
> 
> ...


Super fast and Great Quality work!!! I recommend anybody thats looking for some laser cutting to deal with Joel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE! FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!



Owning your own machines sucks, but also has it good points.... down part sucks is having to call a certified Tech to do the maintance which i did this passed friday and having to pay cash for a seven hour job...$$$$$$$.... every four months.... to calibrate the accurate cutting..... here are some pics... 


The Tech wrenching away!










The inside of a laser!










The glowing light is 20,000 volt... touch it and you have a very bad day or life!












This plaque was ordered on weds and was delievered on saturday morning





















Gold plated a bunch of sets of these on Friday.... thanks














NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE! FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE FREE!

Mike ordered these on monday........ picked up on saturday.... thanks....

Mike's new plaque










pendants



















thanks for all the new plaque customers and all the new orders that have can in this passed weekend.... thanks again.... 

thank you guys for the strong support....

we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]


NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE FREE!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

GOOD LOOK'N JOEL, THANKS AGAIN........


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!


We redid New Style c.c plaque























thanks Doug... you pendants are being engaved.. will send out as soon as i get t back from the engraver...




NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--- :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... FREE! FREE! FREE!....



For the homies from GT.... they are on the way to be picked up... thanks fro the business












NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... FREE! FREE! FREE!....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 22 2009, 12:23 PM~14262808
> *NO SET-UP FEE!  NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... FREE! FREE! FREE!....
> For the homies from GT.... they are on the way to be picked up... thanks fro the business
> 
> ...


THANKS JOE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]</span>*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!......

Another bad ass plaque for Mike!













Another pendant for Mr Freddy... thanks ship to you tomorrow
































NO SET-UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!......

213-703-3229

[email protected]


It's been crazy busy.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEE!..... NO DESIGN FEES!

Some plaques we cut today.... the bottom five are fully engraved chrome and gold.... on there way to the engraver...











Some chrome and gold pendants






























NO SET UP FEE!..... NO DESIGN FEES!

[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 19 2009, 11:34 PM~14245413
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!
> 
> Some more plaques that were cut today and will be at the chrome shop tomorrow..
> ...












all right Joel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Another pendant for Mr Freddy... thanks ship to you tomorrow

























NO SET-UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!......

213-703-3229

[email protected]
It's been crazy busy.....
[/quote]


another one :0


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


Check out the detail,,, on them flowers....

Earrings











Mini plaque





















Some plaques that we cut today.. they are at the chrome shop now...















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEE!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques being sent out today....











A license plate frame...











Matching plaque and spinners....























NO SET-UP FEE!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> Another pendant for Mr Freddy... thanks ship to you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another one :0
[/quote]
yup foo another!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mike's new sprocket design











Some UCE earring in gold with out the outter ring...










thanks for all the new orders this week!.....



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 24 2009, 11:05 AM~14283981
> *NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mike's new sprocket design
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mike's new sprocket design
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!

Mikey's new sprocket... getting ready to be hooked up! thanks Homie! hope you like it ... i will two tone it... this weekend...































got luv that laser action!

A big plaque for the homie's de Socios CC.... order today and cut today... its at the chrome shop tonight...










Here is the plaque on my Benz.... hahaha






















NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14290266
> *NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
> 
> Mikey's new sprocket... getting ready to be hooked up! thanks Homie! hope you like it ... i will two tone it... this weekend...
> ...


u da mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we just order this plaques this morning :h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE!......NO DESIGN CHARGE!....

Some plaques that we cut yesterday.... that the chrome shop now in process...











A custom felix cat that we made for old school cc and mc














NO SET UP CHARGE!......NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 25 2009, 07:49 AM~14292996
> *NO SET UP CHARGE!......NO DESIGN CHARGE!....
> 
> Some plaques that we cut yesterday....  that the chrome shop now in process...
> ...



man da big plaque looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


A few new plaques being sent out to Art from AZUSA...











Johns thanks for the order!












Rafa let me know what you think about sizing! thanks again!












NO SET UP CHARGE!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! ..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....

Saw Miiguel the engraver today..

Custom Felix topper











Herman's tail light covers... thanks homie for the work!....































thanks for all the support....





NO SET UP FEES! ..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2009, 09:55 AM~13741419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how big is the norcal ridaz one. that size is cool :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a pendant of this











bout da size of da SOCIOS 1 wit out da production part :biggrin: 
lkm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


A hood emblem for the homies of Traffic cc...






























I had to remake this sprocket... but was shipped out today





















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

My homies from SouthSide placed an other... 










Some mini plaques... that were shipped out today... thanks



















Also thanks for all the new orders..... if you want to order we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 26 2009, 01:24 PM~14307229
> *NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> My homies from SouthSide placed an other...
> ...


those felixes are clean!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!


El dog's club out of Los Angeles











Laser at piercing sequence....PURO LASER POWER ESSE! HAHAHAH! GOTTA LUV IT!










New design for a new customer... thanks let us know!

Pendant









We can be reached at 

213-7033229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....

Some new plaques being shipped up north... thanks










Mike's sprocket going to the gold plater....





























This for the from Socios cc... i cut this plaque on thursday.... ready friday afternoon.... got luv that direct hook up with the chrome...... its ready... thanks guys for the support...











thanks for all the support... we work hard for our customers..... thats the name of the game on this side.... thanks again...

we can be reached at

213-703-3229 24/7 cell

[email protected]

NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!....... NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


A matching pendant for the WESTSIDE CC











A car club keychain For the Homies de Rio grande valley Tejas..... 










Harley fender scripts for a good customer











NO SET UP FEES!....... NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A custom plaque delivered yesterday with custom monting brackets










A regular sized plaque and a custom smaller plaque... thanks











A new plaque delivered today in south gate this one has a gold overlay












We can be reach at...

213-703-3229

[email protected] AOL.COM

OR

COME TO MY SHOP LIKE MANY PEOLPLE HAVE! TO PLACE YOUR ORDER!

7353 GREENBUSH AV
NORTH HOLLYOOD CA 91605

OR TO SAY WHATS UP!


NO SET-UP FESS! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn looking good bro keep it up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 27 2009, 04:10 PM~14316141
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....
> 
> Some new plaques being shipped up north... thanks
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP!... NO DESIGN CHARGES!...

Some more work for SouthSide C.C

Keychain




















Emblem for the knock off




















Had a long weekend... made alot of delieveries and met a couple of new customers....

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Old School riders motorcycle and car club for what they suffered this passed weekend..... i arrived right after it happen and was shocked... 


213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP!... NO DESIGN CHARGES!...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today....











213-703=3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 19 2009, 11:34 PM~14245413
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!
> 
> Some more plaques that were cut today and will be at the chrome shop tomorrow..
> ...











Joel homie this almost on thier way..? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

We also rechrome and regold plaques

Tomas and Junior trusted us in regolding a couple of Imperial plaques... thanks










Big lapel pins... look at the impala how detailed and small it is!....





















any questions we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

walk into my shop

7353 greenbush ave
north hollywood ca 91605


NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
Nice Work...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!
> 
> 
> Big lapel pins... look at the impala how detailed and small it is!....
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!


Order was shipped today thanks!



















We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14344714
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!
> Order was shipped  today thanks!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14344714
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!
> Order was shipped  today thanks!
> 
> ...


thank you Mr..Joel :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...

Mike's sprocket masked up and ready for a gold bath




















Mario's plaques were shipped out today! One plaque with no bracket













We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!......

Two plaques that we cut yesterday....










Some more plaques that were shipped to Texas... we made one plaque with the legs up.. these are big plaques.. they are 24" across.. i guess in Texas they want everything big...






















we can be reached @

213-703-3229
jageng[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2009, 08:06 AM~14350057
> *NO SET UP FEES!  NO DESIGN CHARGES!......
> 
> Two plaques that we cut yesterday....
> ...
















hey joel what would it cost to get a car club piece like this one made for ours....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG-CHILD (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....

Turtle from GT came thru and ordered some bike forks.... there at the chrome shop....

Ths is the design i drew out for him... thanks Homie!










Here are the forks cut...!











Bracket that we make... they bolt on to your plaque... you can 
bolt the bracket down and just remove your plaque wth no problem... the top of the bracket has a 90 degree bend with a slot for adjustment... designed it... All stainless steel so you can ben wth no chrome breaking or peellng...































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2009, 05:37 PM~14355668
> *NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....
> 
> Turtle from GT came thru and ordered some bike forks.... there at the chrome shop....
> ...


Wuz up homie can u built car grills? Send me a pm if u can


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mr Gabino.... when ever you are ready... to make hood emblem.. let us know...thanks


Met up with Miguel the engraver that does all our engraving... i picked some stuff.. he also made a custom sign with his number on it so i can show at shows and give people the direct hook up on his work because i don't engrave... 

These plaques are going to chrome......



























































we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> HE DOES GREAT WORK


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[://img74.imageshack.us/img74/185img]http8/11111aaaaawg3.jpg[/img]


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Rafa's bike plaque... sent off to the engraver yesterday! i will post the rest of your order later on today... rthanks for the business




















Some plaques that i cut out yesterday now they are sitting at the chrome shop.... 




















thanks for all strong support!

we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > HE DOES GREAT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2009, 11:19 PM~14359202
> *NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mr Gabino....  when ever you are ready... to make hood emblem.. let us know...thanks
> Met up with Miguel the engraver that does all our engraving... i picked some stuff.. he also made a custom sign with his number on it so i can show at shows and give people the direct hook up on his work because i don't engrave...
> ...


 :0 how much for the engraved wire holders (spark plug)


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!

New plaque.... posted for approval... it ready to cut....! thanks again
it's been a crazy week....











we can be reached at 

213-703-3229 24/7 this is my cell.....

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GOT MY STUFF TODAY.....THANKS HOMIE GREAT DOING BUSSINESS WITH YOU.....WILL DEFINATLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN,,,,,,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:30 AM 
GOT MY STUFF TODAY.....THANKS HOMIE GREAT DOING BUSSINESS WITH YOU.....WILL DEFINATLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN,,,,,,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks homie anytime we are a phone call away... We been here 10 yrs... and counting.... what ever you need.. thanks again for your business!


NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!

I was supposed to have the day off but, ihad to come in to design some plaques... our customers are always first.... thanks for the support

This Big ass plaque is being shipped today... thanks for the business
make the same way as the regular plaques just scaled up...




























A bike plaque










thanks for all the new orders...

we can be reached at 

213-703-3229 24/7 thats my cell we are always on the move......

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

First off, I would again like to thank everyone for there very strong support.. thanks again... We work hard for our customers and are very greatful... We are not happy till our customers are happy.... 

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New customer... this is one of the plaques that i drew up today.... there other i was not able to post... customers say they are top secret.....










New plaques being shipped out today to DJ.. thanks...










we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

This Big ass plaque is being shipped today... thanks for the business
make the same way as the regular plaques just scaled up...






























thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGES!

A bicycle frame for Big Turtle... thanks i have your forks and the rest of the stuff will post tomorrow.. thanks again













Some more new plaques that we sent out today......













Another new plaque









we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 3 2009, 09:36 AM~14371841
> *EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:30 AM
> GOT MY STUFF TODAY.....THANKS HOMIE GREAT DOING BUSSINESS WITH YOU.....WILL DEFINATLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN,,,,,,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


for sure !!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mikey's sprocket two tone ready to be shpped on monday thanks




























Big Turtles forks chrome and other stuff ready to be picked up.. thanks again!




















213-703-322p

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

The hibiscus flower design looks so familiar......... :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for your concern on them flower... Yeah i copied they because i remade they , the others broke... the customer wanted me to match them so they can match his bike theme... also thanks for checkng out my topic...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Rafa's pendant









pendant and mini plaque












A new plaque for Bear and hs crew










We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

Hey homie all my props go out to you guys. I've seen some nice shit out there but you guys take the cake ..I've hit up two different places to do some shit for me but no luck yet as they say third times a charm . I hope, say homie Im needing some emblems done for my ride and buy the looks of it you guys can do it. Here's my number hit me up cuz it's to much shit to type and explain gracias . (575)805-2991 STEVE


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

nice work.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey boss this is the same customer.... he had the other guys make them but they all broke so that same customer came to me and i remade them for him it the same guys... turtle for goodtimes... Im just doing what the customer wants and it the same customer.... he also wanted forks with the pattern as you can see that i posted up.... thanks again for your concern on ths matter...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!

Got these plaques from chrome shop now they are going to get masked and get two toned...




















New pendant




















We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice work homie :thumbsup:. Just a tip- if you put your contact info in your signature it will be on every post you make


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 4 2009, 11:33 PM~14382995
> *Hey boss this is the same customer.... he had the other guys make them but they all broke so that same customer came to me and i remade them for him it the same guys... turtle for goodtimes... Im just doing what the customer wants and it the same customer.... he also wanted forks with the pattern as you can see that  i  posted up....  thanks again for your concern on ths matter...
> *



dam Joel don't waste your time on this and let your work do the talk  not your fault other customers from other companies are coming to you for a quality job and a fast turn around :biggrin: keep up the great work!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 4 2009, 08:41 PM~14382102
> *NO SET UP CHARGE!  NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Rafa's pendant
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: good shit!!!!!!they came out sik!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello, i like to post my contact info, i know its kinda dumb on my part but its keeps me focused or keeps my eyes on the prize... thanks

NO SET-UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


We also rechrome plaques... these are for an old friend of ours....he gave them to us for the fast turn around...he gave them to me thrusday afternoon... thanks for your trust























For the homies be Socios





















we can reached at
213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET-UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 5 2009, 10:06 AM~14384441
> *Hello, i like to post my contact info, i know its kinda dumb on my part but its keeps me focused or keeps my eyes on the prize... thanks
> 
> NO SET-UP CHARGES!  NO DESIGN FEES!
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: joel :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 4 2009, 08:41 PM~14382102
> *NO SET UP CHARGE!  NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Rafa's pendant
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

More plaques that i picked up on friday... next step to clean put overlay and ship..



















New motorcycle plaque










New spinners for a good customer












we can be reached at 

[email protected]
213-703-3229





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

Hey joe here's my Email address [email protected] let me know on that Imperial script. Thanks homie


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some more plaques that i picked up this passed weekend and start thr process to ship out ....































We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some new plaques that went out today...




















there are finshed plaques



we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks for the continued support and all the new orders....




NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14301512
> *I want a pendant of this
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


These plaques are all masked up and ready for a gold bath... all masking is done in house for fast turn around...





















We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats up Joel... Where's it at. (Unashamed)


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here you go... thanks for your business! Sorry for the delay it's just been crazy!...










Another new customer










We can be reached @

[email protected]

213-703-3229





NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 7 2009, 02:56 PM~14404675
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Here you go... thanks for your business! Sorry for the delay it's just been crazy!...
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


Some plaques that we cut out today












New pendant 













we can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Manuel made the correction.... let me now its ready to roll...










Another big pendant going to engraver to get hooked up!










A new pendant going to the engraver










will post when i get back so you guys can see the big change

we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 AM~14411161
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Manuel made the correction.... let me now its ready to roll...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 AM~14411161
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Manuel made the correction.... let me now its ready to roll...
> ...


hell yea!!! sent the deposit via paypal!!! cant wait to see them done!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14416798
> *hell yea!!! sent the deposit via paypal!!! cant wait to see them done!!!
> *



another happy customer


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14419150
> *another happy customer
> *


YEA BROTHER CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FROM THE BACK WINDOW SITTN IN MY CAR !!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


El raiders new pendant double stacked, sorry for the delay.....

Here it is cadded on paper










Here it is cut getting ready to be hooked up....



















I met up with the engrave today to drop off and pick up stuff

Here is Rafa's engraved bike plaque

































we can be reached @

[email protected]
213-703-3229




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
El raiders new pendant double stacked, sorry for the delay.....

Here it is cadded on paper










Here it is cut getting ready to be hooked up....



















we can be reached @

[email protected]
213-703-3229
NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
[/quote]



thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Joel u da man


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good stuff joel cant wait to get them


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more engraved stuff that's at the chrome shop






























Last night dropped off engraved plaques and picked these up... done

these are masked but gold plated




















This the final product....





















We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGE!


Some more plaques that we cut today... that are sitting at the chrome shop tonight










Some bike parts ready to be polished and have a date with the engraver











Shipped out some of these today















We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGE!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:03 PM~14430973
> *NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGE!
> Some more plaques that we cut today... that are sitting at the chrome shop tonight
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN!!! IM ANXIOUS!!! READY FOR THE PLAQUE TO BE HERE!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


El Raider pendant finished product




















These plaques are to be delieverded at the Denver show...











thanks for the support...


We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 8 2009, 11:00 PM~14419765
> *YEA BROTHER CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FROM THE BACK WINDOW SITTN IN MY CAR !!!!!!
> *



make sure to post a pic on this tread


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 10 2009, 09:50 AM~14433584
> *NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> El Raider pendant finished product
> 
> ...




came out bad ass can't wait to sport it :biggrin: thx Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some more new plaques that were already shipped out today!
































We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3229



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some emblems we made for a good friend of our for his set up...





















We can be reached at 

[email protected]

213-703-3229




NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

TTT!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks good man thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 10 2009, 09:50 AM~14433584
> *NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> El Raider pendant finished product
> 
> ...



I know them guys in Denver are going to be haapy with plaques  good luck in Denver Joel, show every 1 out there the great quality work and fast turn around that Jagster can provide. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Shipped out some of these plaques yesterday to the high Desert










Made these bad ass tow hitches for Bear.. thanks



















We are in Denver at the lowrider show... talked to alot of people new ones and alot of old friends.... We been following the tour for almost 9 years.... to bad the San Fernando Oldies shows fell on the same day.... that show is 10 minutes away.... i paid a booth their but could not make it.... 



thanks for the strong support!!!!!!
We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3220

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new engraved pendants



















Look how small the cut out is in the car club



















Some more new plaques that were also shipped out












We can be reached @

[email protected]

213-703-3229






NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!.....NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Hello from the Denver Lowrider show... it is crackin......



















Delivered these plaques yesterday and they are already on the cars..thanks .....thats how we been doing it for years..... We are based in Los Angeles were we make shit happen!.....













We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3229

24/7







NO SET UP FEES!.....NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

SPROCKET THAT JOEL DONATED FOR THE RELAY FOR LIFE BIKE.
















THIS ARE THE SPROCKETS AND PLAQUE THAT JOEL DID FOR ME. THANK YOU JOEL.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 10 2009, 04:10 PM~14436944
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!
> 
> 
> ...


Joel wus up homie, it's Ben
How much for a small LOWLYFE plaque in chrome for my sons stroller?
thanks homie


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Back from Denver last night... very good show... Alot of positive feedback...thanks again to everyone that can by our booth.....

Posting so pixs of out booth before the show opened up........





























There was a MJ sighting...hahaha he danced the whole show....



















we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

been here at the shop since 6am have the get back to work... loads of work awaits!!!!.... hahahaha!



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!

This is a caddy tail light cover engraved.. that we made for good customer! Looks great...










Some more pendants



































Wan be reached at


213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!

We made these custom emblems for a company that s making a or building a custom car for TAPOUT and SANCTIONED BRAND
















































These plaques are ready to be shipped....












We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 13 2009, 10:42 PM~14465585
> *NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!
> 
> We made these custom emblems for a company that s making a or building a custom car for TAPOUT and SANCTIONED BRAND
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP FEES!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We made theses a while back... they are come engraved and regular for them lowriding homies... we also have 14










Some lapel pins











Another bad ass pendant we did check out the detail..

















We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP FEES!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGES!

Mick here you go.... sorry for the delay...we been very busy.... doing alot of cads..let us know... its ready to rock and roll... thank for your business....












We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGES!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 7 2009, 02:56 PM~14404675
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Here you go... thanks for your business! Sorry for the delay it's just been crazy!...
> ...


 UNASHAMED, Not cut yet??? Cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This for a 5th wheel for a caddy.... its going to be engraved and chrome plated... will post pixs when finished..



























































Bird from Majestics SD called me for some new lapel pins for AZ chapter need for the weekend.... no problem.... cut them today and the are sitting at the chrome plater to take a swim in gold,,, thanks











































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday.... the polished ones are going to the engraver today and the other are at the chrome shop.... 










Mick here you go with the change... thanks let us know...










Its still all about LASER POWER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!












Since the starting of this topic i have posted 800 pixs.... thanks for the support!

we try our best to keep our customers happy thats why i guess we been in business for so long..... also thanks for all the new orders that are coming in....









We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 08:25 AM~14480513
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday....  the polished ones are going to the engraver today and the other are at the chrome shop....
> 
> ...



KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LITTLE GRASSHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Loiks good carnal :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Saw the engraver today here are some pendants










this is going to the gold plater












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14477979
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This for a 5th wheel for a caddy.... its going to be engraved and chrome plated... will post pixs when finished..
> ...


Joel,, Forgot to tell you Thanks homie. The S.D 20TH pins came out tight dogg


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This pendant if for Mr Alfaro..... check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,

this is the cad










Before the polshed









Final product




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbuch av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...


thanks bro!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 16 2009, 12:31 AM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...


fuckin sik1


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with engraver Miguel.. got somemore engraved parts....they are sitting at the chrome shop...

Gas tank straps for Impala










Valve covers










We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some cads of coming plaques...









































Some new clubs that have recently joined our plaque family.... 






We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...



nice!!!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...


I messed up...If these dont belong to a car club would the owner be interested in selling any??


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque order going to sin city... thanks Boss












matchin engraved pendant


















Mikey your pendant is ready... i will give it to you on Sunday...ordered and cut on the sameday..thanks



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbuch av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14500071
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A new plaque order going to sin city... thanks Boss
> ...



Mikey must be VIP :tears: :tears:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2009, 10:12 AM~14503036
> *Mikey must be VIP  :tears:  :tears:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> ...



:0 fucken freddy bustin out all the clean designes..........can i have 1?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 17 2009, 08:16 PM~14508109
> *
> *



was up homie :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. to damm hot . waiting on raul to come pick up your parts.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaque that were lasered out....










Some secret plaques that the owners does not want us to post..











this plaque was cadded and cut and was take to the plater the same day...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel the cady cover looks good way


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some custom emblems for the knock offs... thanks












A new plaque for the homie Gino and his crew... He needed one on an emergency basis i me him at the Sako's this passed friday..thanks see you on tuesday for the rest..























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here some pics.... 

We are not the best, but we are close enuff!!!!! hahahahahahaah!!!!!!!!! we puttin in work...... people who know us will tell you!!!! 

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 17 2009, 09:45 PM~14508821
> *not much. to damm hot . waiting on raul to come pick up your parts.
> *



and I gave him the money already :angry:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Went to the chrome shop this weekend and pick a bunch of stuff up...

Chris's Engraved plaque ready just have to peel... will post pix later... to show off the two tone...





















Majestic's lapel pins ready for there big Banquet this weekend... thanks for your continued business!....





















Also saw the engraver this weekend and he gave me all the engrave plaques that i sent to him this passed weeke... they are sitting at chrome right now... did not take pixs of them but will post when i get the back.. i have one i will post later...

One of Socios engraved pendant gold plated.... I saw them this weekend.... also thanks for the continued business....












thanks for the continued support and all the new orders coming in.... its a whole new week... time to hit it.... and smash thru them orders.... thanks again!!!!!!!

Also met with them boys from Artistics.... lets do what we talked about... thanks!!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

jagen[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my sprocket done by jagster :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks sick mike


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Mr Shaggy your design of your knock off will cut them tomorrow machine is loaded
will make room tomorrow..thanks Homie!










Stacio here is the design of your bike plaque.... we can also make everything from car plaques to keychians thanks!










Some more pixs























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:01 AM~14524722
> *my sprocket done by jagster :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


can't wait 2 see the mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

One the plaques that we had engraved









The finished product....














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 20 2009, 05:01 PM~14529379
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mr Shaggy your design of your knock off will cut them tomorrow machine is loaded
> will make room tomorrow..thanks Homie!
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Stacio here it is with the correction thansklet me know......!










Some pix...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we lasered of today










Mr Shaggie knock off emblem... check out the detail... this was a test run have to adjust cad a bit... but can be made...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 21 2009, 10:57 PM~14545955
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques that we lasered of today
> 
> ...


Unashamed looking sweet.... :thumbsup: cant wait to see the whole thing put together. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 21 2009, 10:57 PM~14545955
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques that we lasered of today
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Mr Shaggie knock off emblem... check out the detail... this was a test run have to adjust cad a bit... but can be made...

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]



:0 damn shaggy. custom AND personal wheel chips :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 22 2009, 08:07 AM~14547803
> *Mr Shaggie knock off emblem...  check out the detail...  this was a test run have to adjust cad a bit... but can be made...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that i picked up from chrome ready to be masked inhouse lucky that i have the engraver down the street from me and the chrome shop about 25 mins from me... these plaques took about 2 weeks to make from start to finish...
will post pixs when finished




























Here is the design let me know thanks Joel










thanks for all the new order... also thanks for the support! We keep on ticking....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected].com

or come by the shop





7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 22 2009, 01:02 PM~14549534
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that i picked up from chrome ready to be masked inhouse lucky that i have the engraver down the street from me and the chrome shop about 25 mins from me... these plaques took about 2 weeks to make from start to finish...
> ...


loooks nice homie! cant wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

how much u charge for a custome spocket with skulls on it for a lowrider bike chromed an some custome made skull pedals chromed to ......


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped out today..
































This one is polished and has an appointment with the engraver..












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 22 2009, 10:00 PM~14556377
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were shipped out today..
> ...


Joel you do some sick work bro. I am more than pleased at how it looks even in this stage, Thanks


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Jul 22 2009, 10:38 PM~14556813
> *Joel you do some sick work bro. I am more than pleased at how it looks even in this stage Thanks, David Unashamed
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some more plaques that were shipped out yesterday..










These engrave plaques are all masked up and ready to swim in gold for the two tone experience.... will dip them tomorrow will post pixs of final product!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up blue caddy?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT bad ass work carnal 


Whats up gil


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 23 2009, 09:43 AM~14558585
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some  more plaques that were shipped out yesterday..
> 
> ...


heyyyyyy my plaque supposed to be all chrome homie


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

DAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Know that’s beautiful!!!! :worship: :worship: clean!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Made these EMblem for the Man BIG TOPO!




















SOME MORE PICS




























We got history!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Waddup Joel. 

Let me know how the *SPELLBOUND So. Cal.* Bike plaque is coming along homie...All Chrome, Engraved. :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see it. 
I'm sure it'll turn out bad-ass. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 23 2009, 04:22 PM~14563484
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Made these EMblem for the Man BIG TOPO!
> ...



















:0 


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

any more pics of this bad boy!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Shaggie's custom knock off emblems... thanks for the work!










Another custom pendant designed by Mr Alfaro,,, thanks
check out the detail










A polished aluminium pc gong to the engrave











Thanks for the strong support... We do our best to make our customer happy!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 24 2009, 12:16 AM~14567582
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's custom knock off emblems... thanks for the work!
> ...


thanks homie great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracias carnal look chingon  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt for jagster


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 24 2009, 08:38 AM~14569082
> *ttt for jagster
> *



was up Mikey


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...










Here your plaque all cleaned up.... now waiting on the engraved pendant! thanks Bro!!!! We thought it was two tone..thanks again










More plaques





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Raider your pendant is ready... ordered today

This is the pendant raw











Hooked up and finished










Eli your lapel pins are ready... let me know..thanks































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 24 2009, 06:53 PM~14574856
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Raider your pendant is ready... ordered today
> ...



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now that's fast service, I just received my EL RAIDER pendant :biggrin: along with Victor The Trophy Guy plaques for my show n shine  










:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today!!!!










Puro laser power! hahahahahahahahah! thats funny!




















Some more pixs the homies from Delegation CC


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This pendant is off to the engraver











Pendant hooked up with chain... shipped










Custom little part...










Taking my son to the beach..... i can still be reached @ 213-703-3229 24/7







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt for the homies! plaque looks hella nice.. cant wait to see how the pendant will come out :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE!!! PLAQUES LOOK GREAT!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

hit me up in a pm please


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Engraved up NOK plaque with matchin pendant.... thanks homies lokk foward n doing lots of business.....























Some pixs.....































Met up with the engraver also the chromer so we have a lot of item will post later.. thanks for the conitued support...




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

hey joel your box is full.i got 3 of 4 pieces.maybe we can meet somewhere to see what we can do


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Homie Spike frames











Gato's bike plaques... thanks
































Cleaned out my mail box,..... ready to rock and roll




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Fresh engraved forks... going to chrome today!..... then given the two tone treatment...




















Some handle bars we go weld up..


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pat here you go... let me know... going to cut in a few and get it ready to be engraved..thanks again for your business!!!!!!










Some more work...

The plaque










Also the matchin pendant











Lot of people came to the shop today to place orders thanks for coming thru.... next person bring some lunch! hahahahaha! naw just messing!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14595989
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Pat here you go... let me know... going to cut in a few and get it ready to be engraved..thanks again for your business!!!!!!
> ...


Hey Joel!

Looks good homie. :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see it all done bro! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TMFT :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order of plaques that were xhipped out today!











Some more pix of our work...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 27 2009, 11:55 PM~14601797
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New order of plaques that were xhipped out today!
> ...


sup bro hey i got the pendent hella sick thanks bro..o and yeah thanks for bad ass t'shirt!..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Groupe plaques done ready to be shipped out!!!! thanks Homies for the opportunity on remaking your plaque.... thanks 

Remake









replated og










both










Some more pixs of our work





















Thanks Freddy we try our best.... thanks for continued support!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Last night i was at Walmart in line and i saw the new lowrider... and i saw this spread... really nice bike!










The Homies from Socios CC






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 28 2009, 04:22 PM~14607876
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Last night i was at Walmart in line and i saw the new lowrider... and i saw this spread...  really nice bike!
> ...


Joel, make sure you pick up the November issue when it comes out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal badass work. Gracias for the tees looks good ur logo is firme

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:  :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we laser out yesterday!










Chrome valve cover engraved










Mick's plaques ready to go to Australia! thanks 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

joel has done a few sprockets for me---







---







---







--- :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some bike plaque for the homies of Goodtimes CC




















Pat you plaque is ready for the Engraver.... thanks











Rollin Classics toppers




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 29 2009, 02:05 PM~14617769
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some bike plaque for the homies of Goodtimes CC
> ...



THANKS JOE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some more pix of our work...








































Left my camara at home....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Gato" came thru and ordered more!




















REady for chrome










Mike here's the close up on the back pc of your plaque... also going to the engraver













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 29 2009, 02:05 PM~14617769
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Pat you plaque is ready for the Engraver.... thanks
> ...


Looks awesome Joel. :biggrin: 
Thanks and can't wait to see it Engraved.


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

whats up joel all them plaque look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 30 2009, 11:23 PM~14635117
> *whats up joel all them plaque look good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

GraCias for the firme parts joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another hood emblem going to El paso....










Some new plaques that we lasered out yesterday now the sitting at the chrome shop










Rudy your pendants are getting the engraved treatment...!










Met with Miguel the engraver yesterday dropped off and picked up a bunch of stuff!










Ash tray cover!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

No problem Mr Shaggie we do are best for our customers.... i would like to thank everyone for the continued support... i should of opened a topic five years agos but we all learn from our mistakes..... thanks for the support!!! Joel


my direct line 213-703-3229 thanks... my cell aways in out of the office...

thanks again to everyone....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 31 2009, 09:38 AM~14637316
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Ash tray cover!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -{94dimepiece}- (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 31 2009, 11:38 AM~14637316
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up homie! looks sick
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up bro whats does it cost 4 a neckles shipped to 95122 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 31 2009, 09:44 AM~14637356
> *No problem Mr Shaggie we do are best for our customers.... i would like to thank everyone for the continued support... i should of opened a topic five years agos but we all learn from our mistakes..... thanks for the support!!! Joel
> my direct line 213-703-3229 thanks... my cell aways in out of the office...
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 

just keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {94dimepiece}-_@Jul 31 2009, 12:24 PM~14637694
> *thats whats up homie!  looks sick
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i cant wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Came to the shop today just to design these plaques

Adding these to our family of plaques.... thanks 




















































Also a big THANKS YOU to Anthony from GROUPE CC.... Had a long interesting 

conversation with him last night.... Much luv and respect to GROUPE CC....


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with the chromer and engraver...

El rimo your engraved pendant is done











This s a 6" engraved pendant










Bike plaque engraved going to get the two tone treatment










Jesse it was cool meeting up with you last night talking for a bit.... thanks again 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP JOEL COOL SEEING U IN SD


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


David your plaque is all engraved and waiting to chromed on tuesday because they are closed monday... thanks let me know what you thnk... thanks again!










A new necklace for the homies from Ballers!












Thanks to Pete from Forever Clownin CC for coming thru and picking up his plaques that he ordered on monday and delievered on saturday thanks sorry no pixs....

Ran around LA today meeting with people getting orders..thanks.....









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *82fleet Posted Today, 09:51 PM
> SUP JOEL COOL SEEING U IN SD
> *


Jose it was good to see you and your boys... thanks for your business....!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

got my other pendant thanks Joel


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal how was ur finde semana. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait to see the lil shaggy cover :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:32 PM
> Whats up carnal how was ur finde semana.
> *


What's up Mr SHAGGIE weekend was busy as hell... just connecting the dots... delivering orders and pick up new ones.... 




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:52 AM
> Cant wait to see the lil shaggy cover
> *


The engraver is hooking it up... i should see him on wednesday should be ready by then... then i should take to chrome by the weekend... should come out bad ass thanks For the Jale.....

Some bike plaques before they took a swim in gold... i will post finished pixs later to burnt out at the moment... long weekend










Did some custom work on this bike about 3-4 years ago










Another good customer of ours...











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Here's your design let me know.. thanks Joel










Here is a bike plaque... all gold


















A pix of a plaque that we did










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped out today...

New Seattle chapter










San Jo chapter










together















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques going to Robert today... thanks!










Another new plaque going out today!






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *slo Posted Today, 09:21 PM
> good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the support!




> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Today, 09:18 PM
> 
> *


Your order is almost done! thanks for the business!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we cut today..... at the chrome shop tonight










bike plaque and pendant






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that are shipping out today

Thanks Carlos!









Another new one going to Tucson










A pix of a bike plaque













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 5 2009, 09:33 AM~14681915
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaque that are shipping out today
> ...



dammmmmmmm Joel u been busy


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Its been crazy busy over here! thanks for all the support!


Some more plaques that were cut today...










Bike plaque going to take a bath in gold for the gold and chrome treatment












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we are adding to our family of plaques

any changes let me know thanks!!!!!!!










These were cut yesterday





























Alex G2G, thanks for coming to the shop yesterday! ready when ever you are thanks


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT looking good carnal!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mirrors made by jagster


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee great work Joel


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 6 2009, 10:07 AM~14693509
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee great work Joel
> *


 x2.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sImon nice work !!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Firme work! 
I will keep you in mind, but 1st I need to fix my Impala before I can fly the flag.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new stuff...

Big UCE earrings










New stuff from the engraver...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


An orders ready to be shipped out! thanks!

Started with this image....










Bike Plaque










Pendant for bike club










Pendant for car club










Car club Earring for the ladies










Did not know if you wanted car club or bike club on the pendant so i made both let me know thanks a million!


It's still "PURO LASER POWER" Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

how much to make a necklace plaque with this logo in gold, there for my shop.....wheres wat our logo looks like,,


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that we are welcoming to our family of plaques! thanks again!...
let me know if any changes!























plaques are ready to go!

Its been crazy busy here will get to the rest this coming week thansk again!!!!!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Pat Here is your bike plaque all engraved up! i posted two pixs one top view and the other side view so you can see the detail.... i will send out on Monday... thanks!



















A new car ckub pendant...












Been away from my computer.... i went to the chrome shop and picked up all the plaques that i posted this week.... also picked and dropped off a bunch of part with the engraver...... thanks for the support....... will post more tpnight....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 8 2009, 06:54 PM~14713560
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Pat Here is your bike plaque all engraved up! i posted two pixs one top view and the other side view so you can see the detail.... i will send out on Monday... thanks!
> 
> ...


 :0 Wow, the bike plaque turned out hella sick bro! Awesome job! Can't wait to see it in person. 

Keep up the great work Joel! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐ (Aug 17, 2008)

can you make me a sprocket wit diamonds in it?


----------



## fidel (Aug 17, 2008)

i wanna know if you can make me a heart sprocket ??
i want it with different sized hearts...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Was a long weekend.... connecting the dots.....

Billy it was good to met you a and your crew.... thanks again....

I plaque that was shipped out this friday..










A new pendant...










Some new emblem for you know who...












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmm Joel u r a busy man, leave some for the competition :biggrin: finally put the bike together and can u please draw some RAIDER custom mirrors? :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 11:00 AM~14725134
> *dammmmmm Joel u r a busy man, leave some for the competition  :biggrin: finally put the bike together and can u please draw some RAIDER custom mirrors?  :biggrin:
> *


well lets see it together foo!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here you go joel..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Whats up Big Turtle...!

El Raider, the bike looks bad ass.... happy that i made some parts for it!...



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 04:07 PM
> joel thank you again for you contribution for the relay for life bike. we were able to raise close to $2200.00 i will hit you up for a couple things. next year will build one also. thanks again.
> *


Any time..... keep me posted... thanks again......

Some plaques that i lasered out today










A new plaque that was shipped out today... thanks












> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 03:56 PM
> Whats up!!!
> *


What up Shaggie! just working busy as hell....

Thanks Freddy for them pix of El Raiders bike... it look good... you did your thing... bike look excellent!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 10 2009, 10:45 PM~14732528
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Whats up Big Turtle...!
> ...


thanks carnal!!! the bike looks good..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mr Shaggie... booty kit engrave going to chrome... thanks










Welded bolts










Some new engraved plaques i picked up this weekend!






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel now im a Happy Custemer!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

El Raider, the bike looks bad ass.... happy that i made some parts for it!...
Any time..... keep me posted... thanks again......


thanks again Joel next are some custom mirrors  
Thanks Freddy for them pix of El Raiders bike... it look good... you did your thing... bike look excellent!
NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 11 2009, 07:54 AM~14734705
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mr Shaggie... booty kit engrave going to chrome... thanks
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up!!! Looking good carnal :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> Whats up!!! Looking good carnal
> *


Hey Mr Shaggie thanks, just busy on this side... i have a suprise for you and Freddy tomorow... thanks again...


Some new plaques that we lasered out this afternoon...











Thanks for all support!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...










A bracket we made for a good homie for his bike thats going to get engraved and two tone..






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel camt wait to see it!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 12 2009, 08:36 AM~14745434
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques cut today...

Thanks Ruben for the new order









Thanks for all the new order and the continued support....





> *
> 
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:36 AM
> Whats up joel camt wait to see it!!!
> *


Sorry ran out of time,, till tomorrow.. it cam out bad ass.... thanks




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A two tone bike plaque on its way out to ATL..











A fully engraved pendant leaving to New Mexico












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Ill be hitting you up soon for my streetstyle plaque  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Aug 13 2009, 05:47 PM~14762707
> *Ill be hitting you up soon for my streetstyle plaque    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Yogi Posted Today, 06:47 PM
> Ill be hitting you up soon for my streetstyle plaque
> *


When ever you are ready...thanks








Some more new plaques cut of this afternoon...











Some Pendants for the Homies.... check out the detail.... all the detail......














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WHERE THA COLDBLOODED RIDAZ PLAQUE? :nicoderm:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14765820
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> When ever you are ready...thanks
> Some more new plaques cut of this afternoon...
> ...


damm homie i like the shit!!!thanks joel :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good!!! Me like it gracias joel :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

just ordered my pendant :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *L-BABY Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> WHERE THA COLDBLOODED RIDAZ PLAQUE?
> *


You guys have not ordered in a while.... order some and i will post up..thanks!!!



> *chuckles Posted Today, 12:08 PM
> just ordered my pendant
> *


Thanks Chuckles will hit it on monday..thanks for your business!!!!!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:03 AM
> Looks good!!! Me like it gracias joel
> *


No... thank you and Freddy for all the business!.... thanks again

MIkey... Mirrors look bad ass... better than i expected..thanks again....





Some new plaques being added to our family of plaques...

any corrects hit me up because these plaques are ready to cut thanks again to all...





































Mick here is you other plaque.. let me know










Diamond sprocket...










Pendant












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 25 2009, 10:22 AM~14578666
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


PAYMENT SENT FOR ONE OF THESE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 14 2009, 02:45 PM~14771942
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> You guys have not ordered in a while.... order some and i will post up..thanks!!!
> Thanks Chuckles will hit it on monday..thanks for your business!!!!!
> ...


ok


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 7 2009, 11:53 PM~14408957
> *
> New pendant
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques the were shipped on Friday.... thanks RUben!



















MIke's sprocket..













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new plaque that was shipped on friday












Some pendants that we made this pass week




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good Cali Mob all day


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Aug 15 2009, 10:47 PM~14781815
> *Looks good Cali Mob all day
> *


hell yeah!! thanks joel!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

HEY JOEL, HOPE ALL IS GOOD BROTHER!
PURO


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal how was the weekend!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaque that went out this week

Lee's crew











Another new order going to Mike! thanks 











Some wheel dust cover i lasered out on friday fo a homie that came to the shop










thanks for all the support and all the new orders and inquiries....

picked up all the plaques that i cut this passed week from the chrome plater.... will post as the ship..





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques shipped out this passed weekend.....

These plaques were cut out this passed monday and were shipped on friday..


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that went out this weekend...


Here's the paper pattern of the plaque below...










Whats up dog!!!! look at the detail on that dog...!!!!









New engraveed plaque for big Chris... thanks homie














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another new plaque that was shipped out today












Some more plaque that we lasered out today....











what up Shaggie.....!










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out yesterday to Bakersfield












A sprocket for the homies of GT!!!












Some custom emblems for a good customer













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again










Some new sprocket... let me now they are ready to be cut..thanks Joel





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2009, 04:38 PM~14808968
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again
> ...


 damm nice. thanks joel. :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some more plaques that we lasered out today..



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some custom emblem we did fo a good customer....






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2009, 02:27 PM~14818136
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2009, 01:27 PM~14818136
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...
> ...


thanks carnal


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTTT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 04:24 AM
> TTT
> *


Everything good mister PURO.... will we see you at the super show this year?



> *
> what up! Freddy!
> 
> *



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaque being shipped out today










New pendant shipping today also..

sorry for the pix



















Thanks for coming thru and checking out our work....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Joel I see u r a busy man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> Everything good mister PURO.... will we see you at the super show this year?
> 
> Hey Joel,
> I sure hope so carnal. I'm just finishing some freelance jobs.
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


PURO, Hell Yeah i will have a booth.... been doing it for the last 8 years... come by and say what up! Homie... same place..thanks


New sprocket..thanks let me know thanks again!










A new plaque being added to our plaque family thanks again ... 













> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 10:03 AM
> was up Joel I see u r a busy man!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up!!!! yeah we are running around it been crazy... but we doing it.... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

got my parts today. damm thats QUALITY work. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 20 2009, 04:23 PM~14831041
> *got my parts today. damm thats QUALITY work.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed u change ur sig :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 20 2009, 11:05 PM~14835481
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> ...


only shit sic!!!!homie..i think i want one too.. :biggrin: if is ok wit mr shaggy,,of curse wit my logo


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracias that is some firme ass work carnal. Ur the man gracias way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 20 2009, 10:05 PM~14835481
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped yesterday... thanks Pete




















A new matching pendant... whats up dog!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THANKS ALOT BRO


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

got my order today.. thanx homie!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Carlos



















A new heart sprocket that i did for GT... thanks for the business!1










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some new plaques gettting ready to ship






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> > NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> >
> > Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> >
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 22 2009, 09:23 PM~14851339
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques beging shipped out... thanks Ruben




















Engraver hooked up some work..thanks















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:37 AM
> Whats up carnal
> *


What up Herman.....! was in TJ yesterday.. t was all good.... got stop by the federales busted out big ass guns and shit, they stopped me on the way back fron rosarito... got nervous but they wanted money hit them with 60.00 bucks... lucky my girl was carrying my money.. reached in my pocket and i have 60.00.. so i said here you go...see you... line short very little people on the other side was expecting 2 hours to cross but t was only about 30 mins....

Westside plaque ready to get chrome plated 




















A new pendant for an order gettign ready to be shipped out this week... check out the detail... i love my machine!!!!!










i would like to thank everyone for the continued support... we try our harded to please our customers.... we are very proud of our work...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 23 2009, 12:23 PM~14854813
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Herman.....! was in TJ yesterday.. t was all good.... got stop by the federales busted out big ass guns and shit, they stopped me on the way back fron rosarito... got nervous but they wanted money hit them with 60.00 bucks... lucky my girl was carrying my money.. reached in my pocket and i have 60.00.. so i said here you go...see you... line short very little people on the other side was expecting 2 hours to cross but t was only about 30 mins....
> 
> ...


daam carnal thats crazy!!...bad ass work like always


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Went to the chrome shop this friday,,,

triple plated plaques only the best for our customers








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 09:29 AM
> THANKS JAGSTER FOR TAKING CARE OF MY GUYS
> REALLY SATISFIED WITH THE WORKED YOUVE DONE
> AND DAAAM THATS SOME GOOD MATERIAL YOU WORK
> ...


Thanks Wendy. working on them design for you will ahve in a couple of days, and thanks again for your Business...

Some more plaques frome the chrome shop..











A customer sent me theses plaques to be rechromed... they came out nice




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 24 2009, 11:55 AM~14864500
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Wendy. working on them design for you will ahve in a couple of days, and thanks again for your Business...
> 
> ...


like always putting out good shit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks joel got the lil shaggy chips. They look chingonas and the continental kit cover is bad ass cant wait to get it on gracias!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 20 2009, 11:05 PM~14835481
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

looks tight shaggy


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks bro , i couldnt be happier with the pendant and chain!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 24 2009, 12:16 AM~14567582
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's custom knock off emblems... thanks for the work!
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Gil joel did some bad ass work we got more ideas :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out today,,,











I would like to thanks everyone for their strong support,,, and thanks for checking out our work...

Mr Shaggie im happy that you liked your item,,, we try our hardest to make our customers happy... cannot wait to see it finished.... keep us posted



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday

Newlife CC new chapter in Tennessee Thanks!





























New sprocket heading ti the engraver..













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

coo stuff joel!!!!! i have a new project for you to do ill hit u up later..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What are the prices like for a plaque stand and do you have any pics of some you've done already?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 25 2009, 12:55 PM~14876287
> *coo stuff joel!!!!! i have a new project for you to do ill hit u up later..
> *



:0 :0


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:34 PM~14876780
> *:0  :0
> *


lol!! you know sup foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

hey joel check your email!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New two hitch! thanks!




















Some new plaques or order went out today!











plaque with motorcycle plaques











Freddy let me know... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 10:40 PM~14883135
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New two hitch! thanks!
> ...


THANKS JOEL NICE HOMIE!! SHIT I GOT MORE COMING YOUR WAY..THANKS!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good carnal


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new order ready to be shipped...

plaque










Mini plaques





















Freddy here is your Plaque on its way to the chrome shop... had to make a run this morning... FAST SERVICE!!!!

Plaque came out nice!!! can wait to see final product!.......










Some more plaques going to the chrome














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 26 2009, 11:08 AM~14886901
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A new order ready to be shipped...
> 
> ...


nice joel love that shit!!!! and fasssssttt!!! daam good looking out!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was shipped out today....

car plaques

Look at the gloss of the chrome.... all triple plated!,,,,,
































bike plaques






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

too much work homie, take this sunday off


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14893678
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A new order that was shipped out today....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *imp63ss Posted Yesterday, 11:46 PM
> Got my bike plaques today, they are fucking sweet. Great quality work, thank you.
> *


Thanks for your business!.... what ever you need in the future don't hesitate...thanks again...

A new order with all matchin items.. shows the range of our work.. 

Pendants



















Spinners for the Knock offs...











Car club plaque










thanks for checking out out topic....


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

nice work. so wuts the smallest size pendant you can make and still get it engraved? my neice wants 1 for her daughter


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 05:47 AM
> Whats up carnal!!!
> 
> *


What up ! Herman..... just here at the shop busy ass hell..... have a couple of order i have to finish to send to the chrome shop tomorrrow.... cannot wait for the weekend!... talk to you later..




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 07:28 PM
> nice work. so wuts the smallest size pendant you can make and still get it engraved? my neice wants 1 for her daughter
> 
> *



We can cut the pendant small but you lose detail on the engraving.... but we can tell the engrave to hook it up with more detail so you can see it... and see what he does... he is very talented... let me know thanks....

some custome emblem we made for a customer










this one is a double stacked one... check out the detail!






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:24 AM~14908596
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up ! Herman..... just here at the shop busy ass hell..... have a couple of order i have to finish to send to the chrome shop tomorrrow....  cannot wait for the weekend!... talk to you later..
> We can cut the pendant small but you lose detail on the engraving.... but we can tell the engrave to hook it up with more detail so you can see it... and see what he does... he is very talented... let me know thanks....
> ...


nice work like always!! thanks for everything homie!!..


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

kool. freddy, i'll hit you up to work out the design bro


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 29 2009, 12:15 AM~14917475
> *  kool. freddy, i'll hit you up to work out the design bro
> *


coo bro ill get it ready n ill will send it to joel!! u will like his work....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 01:33 AM
> QUOTE(poppa68_KI_4life @ Aug 29 2009, 12:15 AM)
> kool. freddy, i'll hit you up to work out the design bro
> 
> ...


What up Freddy! send me the design so i can cut it on monday along with the other item... you know how we do it!!!!! on my way to the shop... have a couple of last minute appointments...thanks again.... arato!

These are some pendants and lapel pins before they get gold platted for the good homie Anthony...thanks... check out the crazy detail...

Pendant... check out the sze of the bombs part



















Lapel pin if you thought the top one was small check this one out























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JOEL!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:03 PM
> Whats up carnal!!!!!
> *


What up Mr Herman AKA MR SHAGGIE.....! Hey you finished putting that booty kit on....? cannot wait to see the final product,,,,




> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 10:48 AM
> SUP JOEL!
> 
> *


What up PURO! everything good on this side... How everything on that side?


The Homie David's two pc. pendant..thanks










Mke's gold plated parts











Mr Alfaro's dog plaque ready chrome plated and ready to be shipped on monday thanks Homie.... for the jale....











i picked alot of plaques from the chrome shop this weekend..... will post later




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

My Unashamed pendant looks freaken bad bro. you got down thanks Happy customer!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel hiw was the week end call me tomore befor u ship freddys carga!!!lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!
Badass work carnalito


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up bro? i see you freddy. get to work! wuts up shaggy? it was kool meeting you finally bro. now just gotta meet MR> jagster so i can get some of this badass work for myself.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> What up Shaggie!, Hey you get that bumper kit on this weekend, better yet did you start? hahaha! thanks for checking out of work....  we do our best! for our customers!
> 
> *





> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 07:56 AM
> wuts up bro? i see you freddy. get to work! wuts up shaggy? it was kool meeting you finally bro. now just gotta meet MR> jagster so i can get some of this badass work for myself.
> *


Just got your image, will start crackin on that file... Will be going up soon, just not too sure when... but sooner than later.... thanks Joel

Double layer pendant gold and chrome!












Double layer plaque gold and chrome











Car plaque, bike plaque.. pendant
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

the lowyalty stuff turned out nice.

holla at me if you need any more cad layouts.


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> like always putting out good shit!!  :biggrin:
> [/quo
> man this "plakas" came out firme as hell man.....thanx bro...we looking forward for more buisness aftr we pick up the rest of those brown effects "plakas"


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

Mr Alfaro's dog plaque ready chrome plated and ready to be shipped on monday thanks Homie.... for the jale....









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]
daam homie..sick shit bro i like it !!!trust ME im a HAPPY CUSTOMER!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that i lasered out today...










Another double stack pendant... check out the detail












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 31 2009, 09:55 PM~14943518
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Another double stack pendant...  check out the detail
> ...


sup homie thanks for doing the pandent!! badd ass!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new plaque that was shipped out yesterday.....












Made these extended skirts a while back.... makes the car look way better....














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 1 2009, 08:29 AM~14946372
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A new plaque that was shipped out yesterday.....
> 
> ...


thats nice joel shit i want to get one of those for my caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

hey joel i got the hitch thanks bro!!..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another new order that was shipped yesterday... thanks Luis!



















Check out the detail on these earring!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some small pendant we made... thanks for giving us the chance to make your pendants,, check out the detail.....





































A new sprocket ready for the engraver!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 1 2009, 11:01 PM~14955918
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some small pendant we made... thanks for giving us the chance to make your pendants,,  check out the detail.....
> 
> ...


thanks joel i like it bro!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up Joel that k I pendent looks firme


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:25 AM
> Whats up Joel that k I pendent looks firme
> *


what up Herman! hit you up later! busy as hell... You them pendants? wait till they are finished... thats how we get down.... like the that saying goes "We make our customers happy"....... what ever it takes

Freddy sending that carga today.... also working on that new stuff...and thanks again! for everything....



New plaques the were shipped yesterday...




















Look at the chrome.... it came out bad ass double copper....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: hell ya. thats what im talking bout. stuff getting the cut the same or next day.


:thumbsup: kool bro. those look tight, like how you got "car club" on the bottom of it


thanks again bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

new project will calling u 4 some custom parts



















is going 2 match the bike










:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 05:17 PM
> new project will calling u 4 some custom parts
> 
> 
> *


Jess what ever you need..thanks let us now...thanks you know i got your back....!



> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> hell ya. thats what im talking bout. stuff getting the cut the same or next day.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, we try our best.... 


A new plaque order that was shipped out today....























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for some real kool ass tight work


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 07:51 AM
> ttt for some real kool ass tight work
> *


Thanks Homie, will post some of your clubs work a little later thanks!! Joel



A order that was shipped yesterday 

Bike plaque










Car plaque 










Thanks for all the support! we will continue to do what we do... thanks again!....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14962954
> *new project will calling u 4 some custom parts
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit thats nice homie!!! whos goin to airbrush it??????lol!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here a plaque that been working on for the Homie David..... took abit but its pretty conplex.... like they say good food takes time to cook...

the Plaque came out bad ass in person chrome is nice!








































The two pc.. pendant













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 3 2009, 10:18 AM~14969766
> *oh shit thats nice homie!!! whos goin to airbrush it??????lol!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:0 







:roflmao: 





:biggrin: thats messed up bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Que jacho eres freddy. Lol!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Today, 01:33 PM
> Que pasa Joel  Hey bro, I recieved my order yesterday. Everything looks tight  Good job and expect another order from me
> *


Thanks... What ever you need Billy..

Some plaques that we lasered out today










A new order of plaques that were shipped out Yesterday for the Homies!..

Check out the chrome










Machined bottoms...
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking GOOD joel. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 3 2009, 04:59 PM~14973803
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  thats messed up bro
> *


he knows im just fucking wit him.. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 3 2009, 10:59 PM~14977640
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks... What ever you need Billy..
> 
> ...





:0 ahhhh shit. now THAT looks like the ol casted ones :thumbsup: 


im liking that


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Freddy your plaque! thanks Homie










The Pendants all hooked up!




















Some Lapel pins i lasered out yesterday












Yeah those SouthSide plaques have the mold look.... the first ones we made like 

that was about seven years ago... thanks


That Raider bike looks bad ass! 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That shit looks good!!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 4 2009, 10:03 AM~14980266
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Freddy your plaque! thanks Homie
> ...


sick homie!! thanks bro..


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing the homie to the top


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


It was good hanging out with the good people from Goodtimes CC on Friday night and also at the park on Saturday afternoon.... Thanks....

Some lapel pins that I made Thursday before the weekend.... 










These are for money mike..thanks Homie













It wa good to meet up with the guys from Klique East LA and OC thanks for the business



also Thanks for the support!!!!!!!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 31 2009, 10:59 AM~14934290
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Just got your image, will start crackin on that file... Will be going up soon, just not too sure when... but sooner than later.... thanks Joel
> 
> ...


thanks for getting this done for my customer joel WICKED METAL WORKS thanks you bro


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!!...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some Pendants for the Homies de Klique! thanks...

Three chapters! these are in chrome gold plated some this pass weekend will post later..





























Met up with the engraver.... yesterday....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Post the pic way!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Post the pic i sent u !!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here you go joel n shaggy!! not complete yet but you get the idea!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

It looks better than i expected.... and its not ever finished!!!!! looking gooooood Shaggie! 

New Cali mob pendants



















The earrings





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good way gracias!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques being added to our plaque family....thanks!!!!!









































Also if they are anychanges let nme know so i can correct them!... thanks again





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up ese!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:26 PM
> Whats up ese!!!
> *


Not much,,,,, just work.... ! it seem everyone is getting ready for vegas!

A new order that was picked up today....

Some engraved twotone plaques and some pendants



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 8 2009, 03:37 PM~15017274
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques being added to our plaque family....thanks!!!!!
> ...


OH shit you doin Kal koncepts??air syndicate...there bad ass...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15023479
> *OH shit you doin Kal koncepts??air syndicate...there bad ass...
> *













Thanks for the props homie. I had to go with the best in the business for plaques. We will be getting some more done real soon. So keep the design Joel. LOL


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up Freddy! Que onda!!!!!



> *alexg1200 Posted Today, 08:07 AM
> QUOTE(alfaroair @ Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM)
> OH shit you doin Kal koncepts??air syndicate...there bad ass...
> 
> *


Thanks Alex... we try our best and do our best for our customers.... we been in this game for a long time! thanks for trusting us with making your plaques... thanks again ....













Thanks for the props homie. I had to go with the best in the business for plaques. We will be getting some more done real soon. So keep the design Joel. LOL 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 15 2009, 10:35 PM~14781711
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A new plaque that was shipped on friday
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped today,,

Car plaque.. check out the gloss in the chrome...











Bike plaques














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 AM~15025138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and you did!! good choice...  :thumbsup:

que onda joel!!! listo for vegas??? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 06:17 AM
> QUOTE(alexg1200 @ Sep 9 2009, 08:07 AM)
> 
> 
> ...


What up Freddy! almost ready.... its been busy over here... yesterday i sent out a package to you guys..... thanks Homie!


Some engraved forks two tone are part of an order thanks JOel




























They fork came out bad ass...





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped out today! thanks Homie for the jale!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we cut out yesterday for the Homies of GOODTIMES CC! THANKS!!











Emblem that i cut for a good customer... 

Before









Finished










ready to be shipped .. thanks again!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 11 2009, 08:59 AM~15049542
> *Emblem that i cut for a good customer...
> 
> Before
> ...


Oh the sexiness! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup joel here you go bro ....the final product!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Miguel se avento


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 11 2009, 08:59 AM~15049542
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that we cut out yesterday for the Homies of GOODTIMES CC! THANKS!!
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *alfaroair Posted Today, 12:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Freddy that is bad ass!!!!!!!!!

For the Homies de GOODTIMES!!! thanks let me know its its ready to cut thanks 










Hey sorry for the pix my print broke...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that were picked up today..thanks!!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was shipped out to the homie Joe... thanks!

Car plaque












Bike plaque











Pendant
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal the show was good!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:27 PM
> Whats up carnal the show was good!!!
> *




Good to hear that everything was good....

A new order that was shipped out on friday.... thanks!

Gold plaque











Chrome plaque





















Keychains



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup joel! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15072886
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Good to hear that everything was good....
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some Safety Stars red, blue and amber available... i just got a batch from the chrome shop...










A new batch chrome plaques























> *alfaroair Posted Today, 07:31 AM
> sup joel!
> *


What up Freddy!.... you must of had a long weekend?....


What up, Mitch!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 14 2009, 10:45 AM~15076127
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some Safety Stars red, blue and amber available... i just got a batch from the chrome shop...
> 
> ...



take a break :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel, Stephanie & I will be seeing you in Atlanta in a couple of weeks! We will be out there for Perry's show too!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 8 2009, 08:50 AM~15012764
> *here you go joel n shaggy!! not complete yet but you get the idea!!
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 some tail light covers like this


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 14 2009, 10:45 AM~15076127
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some Safety Stars red, blue and amber available... i just got a batch from the chrome shop...
> 
> ...





 wuts up bro. i want 1 them stars. $ ? amber


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was picked up on saturday thanks Joe and Tony


Gold plaque










Mini plaque



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

To the top


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Joel good meeting you yesterday... Your work is outstanding and by far the best in the biz.... Lets just say we're very satisfied with it. We have some more ideas that we will be using your services for.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 15 2009, 07:23 AM~15085928
> *Joel good meeting you yesterday... Your work is outstanding and by far the best in the biz.... Lets just say we're very satisfied with it. We have some more ideas that we will be using your services for.
> 
> 
> ...


X2 his good!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

wHats up


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks for the Props... We do our best to keep our customers happy.... thanks!!!!!


Some raw pendants for the homies de LatinLords... thanks !










Its ready to take a bath in gold











some lapel pins





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for some tight ass work and 1 kool ass dude. taking care of ALL his customers


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal whats new?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:33 PM
> Whats up carnal whats new?
> *


What up Shaggie! same thing just working getting these orders out and also getting ready for vegas...




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 04:34 PM
> ttt for some tight ass work and 1 kool ass dude. taking care of ALL his customers
> *


Thanks Homie.... 

A new order that was picked up By Alex... thanks

































Thanks for chrcking out our topic



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 15 2009, 10:07 PM~15094730
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Shaggie! same thing just working getting these orders out and also getting ready for vegas...
> Thanks Homie....
> ...



DAMN THAT SHIT IS TIGHT!!!!!!! Your work speaks for itself.... Check our website www.gotpaint.com


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some engraved stuff.... from the engraver Miquel!!!

A sprocket


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















A bike plaque for the homie Raj











Some brackets

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What up Shaggie!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 16 2009, 09:55 AM~15097734
> *What up Shaggie!
> *


sup joel!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 10:25 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Sep 16 2009, 09:55 AM)
> What up Shaggie!
> 
> ...


what up! Freddy ! Clothng line looking good!


A new two tone plaque that we are working on..




















Some plaques and bike parts that were cut yesterday

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15104836
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was shipped a couple of days ago...

plaque










Custom pendant

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

PMED JOEL I HAVE AN OTHER ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cali Mob in the casa whats up way


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:34 PM
> Cali Mob in the casa whats up way
> *


What up! Welcome!!!!!! Here at home relaxing! whats up with you ?



> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 03:23 PM
> PMED JOEL I HAVE AN OTHER ORDER
> *


Thanks!


Andy's plaque all masked up going to take a swim in gold










Some lapel gold plated


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for jagster


some tight ass work


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 18 2009, 06:46 AM~15117200
> *  ttt for jagster
> some tight ass work
> *


x2


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


a towhitch i made yesterday for a good customer of ours....





















A palletero guy came to my shop wanting to hook up his car because business is slow.. so we sat down and bounded around some ideas... i told him that i can make a plaque so he can represent... we put this emblem on his car so we can get an idea how it would look...! he loved it!!!! maybe a whole new industry??? 





















Looks good to me!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 18 2009, 02:58 PM~15120769
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> a towhitch i made yesterday for a good customer of ours....
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

[
















Looks good to me!
NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


:0 damn , shaggy hittin some hard times. busted out the paleta cart? 



a bro, i'll buy a case of strawberry shaggy. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

that looks good a cady paletero car


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we cut out yesterday!










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some pendant we made

Check out the detail



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn , shaggy hittin some hard times. busted out the paleta cart? 
a bro, i'll buy a case of strawberry shaggy. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he trade his caddy for the paletas car..hey shaggy you want any murals!! lets candy this fucker out!!!lol!!!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks ... nice and clean work on the Pendant that the Cali-Mob team gave me when I went to San Jose last week. Thanks Joel.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *INKEDCITY Posted Today, 07:24 PM
> Thanks ... nice and clean work on the Pendant that the Cali-Mob team gave me when I went to San Jose last week. Thanks Joel.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jesse.. will be hitting you up soon.... thanks!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup locs!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Recieved my product this weekend....fast shipping, great product, and decent prices! Definitely a smooth transaction! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up way post the pic I send u way of the kit!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


> *
> *


79 cutty Posted Today, 05:23 AM 
Recieved my product this weekend....fast shipping, great product, and decent prices! Definitely a smooth transaction! 


> *
> Thanks what ever you need!
> 
> *


alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM 
sup locs!!!!!! 


> *
> What up! Looking good!
> 
> *


Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:00 AM 
Whats up way post the pic I send u way of the kit!!! 


> What up! Shaggie...
> 
> Here is Mr Shaggie's Booty Kit finished
> 
> ...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!79 cutty Posted Today, 05:23 AM
> Recieved my product this weekend....fast shipping, great product, and decent prices! Definitely a smooth transaction!
> alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM
> sup locs!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a badass cover gracias carnal!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.



































> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:02 PM
> What's up!!!
> *


What up! Herman i called like 3 times.. no answer...









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:32 PM~15149193
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> ...


lol!! that what i say is to bussy now!!..lol!! sup joel!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:32 PM~15149193
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> ...



GT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 16 2009, 11:22 PM~15104836
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> what up! Freddy ! Clothng line looking good!
> A new two tone plaque  that we are working on..
> ...


The gulf coast plaque looks good well they all do I showed him the one you made for me and I definately recommended you when they ask who did my plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Andy's plaque after it took a swin in gold.... thanks Homie your plaque was shipped yesterday!.....






















> *lowerdimension63 Posted Today, 08:57 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Sep 16 2009, 11:22 PM)
> 
> The gulf coast plaque looks good well they all do I showed him the one you made for me and I definately recommended you when they ask who did my plaque
> ...




Thanks Bro! for the Hook up with Andy and for the other new club too!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks real good joel, not a problem you know our club has ordered a few like this no complains we recommend your work when they ask, keep up the good work


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 22 2009, 12:21 PM~15153339
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Andy's plaque after it took a swin in gold.... thanks Homie your plaque was shipped yesterday!.....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THAT PLAKA LOOKS BADASS....CANT WAIT 2 GET IT...THANKS ALOT HOMIE U GUYS DID A BADASS JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

nice work homies keep up the good work


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Good work way!!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT FOR JAGSTER! :biggrin: 
KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks again Joel!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> DiegoPat Posted Today, 09:16 PM
> TTT FOR JAGSTER!
> KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!
> 
> Thanks again Joel



Thanks Pat and if you need anything else give me a ring! thanks again!



> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:33 PM
> Good work way!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Pat and if you need anything else give me a ring! thanks again!
> 
> lowerdimension63 Posted Today, 01:16 PM
> ...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was shipoped out to the homies for Klique SD..

plaque and lapel pin in gold















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up carnal


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:54 AM
> What's up carnal
> *


What Up! Mr Shaggie

Some plaques that that were cut today and are sitting at the chrome shop!





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A New plaque that was shipped out yesterday...











A custom box we did for a good customer.. its being chrome plated!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 8 2009, 07:50 AM~15012764
> *here you go joel n shaggy!! not complete yet but you get the idea!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE TAIL LIGHT COVERS IN GOLD?????????


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


CUt a fire wall cover out of polished stainless steel for a MC also some covers for the for the set up made out of shinny plexiglass

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Went to the chrome shop today to pick stuff up! heres a few pics



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Jess here is your plaque engraved its at the chrome shop... will pick it up on the way back Arizona..thanks!










Some new pendants i did for Stretch..thanks again











Im in Arizona this weekend, people showin luv out here! thanks!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

que onda joel!!


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PLAKA HOMIE....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 27 2009, 12:31 AM~15197300
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Jess here is your plaque engraved its at the chrome shop... will pick it up on the way back Arizona..thanks!
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT 2 HAVE IT DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 10:31 AM
> que onda joel!!
> *


What up Freddy! getting them things ready for you!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:14 AM
> What's up!!!
> *


What up Loco!

What up! Jesse your plaque is going to be done this weekend... will hit you up when ready and thanks again!

Andy, thanks for letting us hook you and your boyz up! call me when you guys are ready!...

Just got back too my shop from Phoenix.... Seen alot of old friends and met alot of new ones.... Had to come to the shop.... a few customers coming to pick up their parts.... ...


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:32 PM~15149193
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> ...





LOOKS GOOD JOE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mmmmmm some raiders rims for the bike will look killer :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 09:07 PM~15214765
> *mmmmmm some raiders rims for the bike will look killer  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Paul!.... Will Do!...


Carlos here your plaques... they were shipped out yesterday thansk again!





















Here is the custom box finished!






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 29 2009, 07:51 AM~15216861
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Thanks Paul!.... Will Do!...
> ...


JOEL LIKE ALWAYS PUTTING GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey i was told you can do 93-96 caddy big body extened skirts is this true and if so how much for a set?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque that was shipped out today...











some plaques that were lasered out today and are at the chrome shop!....




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A bike we are working on for a homie!










The part are sitting at the world's best chrome shop! ready to be done.... hahahaha!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some mirros that we made this week,,,






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15236379
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> ...


GOOD WORK JOE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


The homie Mark From Impalas Mag thanks!












Some parts we made and chromed out


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

*YOU GUYS ARE REALLY TEARING SHIT UP!!! STAY UP PLAYA!!!  *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie's plaque ready to take a little swim in Gold











A set of stands we made for a CUstomer...they are being chrome plated!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sik!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 2 2009, 11:19 AM~15249310
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The Homie's plaque ready to take a little swim in Gold
> ...



CAR ALMOST DONE PLAQUE ALMOST DONE WE LOOKIN GOOD FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT for quality workmanship!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DiegoPat Posted Today, 10:16 PM
> TTT for quality workmanship!
> *


Thanks Pat what ever you need let us know..thanks

A new plaque order that went out today...











Last minute plaques ordered 





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












The homies Jesse Plaque done


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15268631
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sprocket , mirrors, gold plating by JAGSTER :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15268631
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JOE CAME OUT BAD ASS HOMIE GRACIAS ONCE AGAIN  GT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Jesse anytime Homie, i have the other one in the works... thanks again for the work!

Some lapel pins



















Some new plaques that were picked up this weekend!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaque that we cut today...











Some earring.. for the homies check out the detail and how small it is...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque we made for Art.... good luck on the new club!












I bike we Been working on... check out the detail...























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JOEL!
P


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 6 2009, 07:51 AM~15281249
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A new plaque we made for Art.... good luck on the new club!
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Working on this new plaque










New pendant also in process for vegas




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some work i did on Big Turtle's daughters bike..thanks Homie
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+Oct 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15268631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*TTT for LA's own...Jagster! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

like always great work  see u in vegas


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the referral Joel .... I will take care of them, Just gotta be after Vegas.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order ready for vegas!






































I would like to thank everyone for the strong support ..thanks again....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some forks that have a date with the engraver










Another bike we cut for a homie










Some plaques that we cut yesterday... ran of of time













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats 
up ese see u in Vegas way 

corona time


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 11:00 AM
> TTT!!
> *


What up Freddy! were you at? thought you were coming.!...



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 12:16 PM
> Whats
> up ese see u in Vegas way
> *


You got that right big Dawg!

I been in vegas since late night.... rolled in today, saw alot of people today!




















Juan, thanks for the Job,,, here are your babies... there at the chrome shop..











New ELITE Pendant before a gold bath... check out how small Nor Cal....! Detail thats what its all about!....










Thanks for all the support!!!! :biggrin: Luv Doing what we do!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were picked up in Vegas, thanks










Lapel pins and pendants in gold












Vegas was a Blast, met alot of new customers and saw alot of old customers... got a bunch of orders... alot of people from Layitlow came thru to show us luv,, all i have to say is thanks..... we will continue to do what we do,,,,, thanks again






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo Joel glad u n da familia made it home safe, thx 4 da pendant n shirts :biggrin: but got damm u still counting money u were hella busy :biggrin: :biggrin: u were killing da comp


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:29 PM
> q vo Joel glad u n da familia made it home safe, thx 4 da pendant n shirts  but got damm u still counting money u were hella busy  u were killing da comp
> *


Thanks Homie what ever you need just let me know.... Hell yeah we were busy....
at the end of the night i was tired and just wanted to get back to LA to get working on everything... got a bunch cadding to do....thanks again...


Another plaque that was picked up in Vegas.... waiting on the order thanks..










A couple of pins and pendants all gold plated that were order for the show,,,












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup joel!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

















[/quote]


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good Joel !!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

joel this is your 63??

you showed us one you had bought about 15 years back when we first did bussiness...is this it??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 09:27 PM
> cant wait to get my stuff


Hello, will start working on you order tomorrow... thanks ! Just have a stack of plaques to cad but yours is first...



> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 06:05 PM
> HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
> FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah it was about 9 years ago that we seen you and yoiu had just got it!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new gold pendants for the Homies out of AZ










Larry here are your new plaques, double stacked thanks for give us the opportunity on doing your plaques!



















some plaque we clasered out yesterday... 

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some pthat we plaques that we lasered out today... 











MR SAC_TOWN, Here is your order thanks 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some pthat we plaques that we lasered out today... 











MR SAC_TOWN, Here is your order thanks 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0. Dam that was quic, we just put are order in vegas at jagster's booth for 2 plaques :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *deesta Posted Today, 01:44 AM
> . Dam that was quic, we just put are order in vegas at jagster's booth for 2 plaques
> *


What up! It was good to see you guys in Vegas! Yeah we got your order in process the chome one at the chrome shop and the other just got to the engraver also Ty ordered another one its also at the engraver... thanks again and also thanks for dropping by our booth in vegas!!!!

A new engraved plaque getting masked and doing some laps in the gold tank...










Another new plaque for them Desert Boys! thanks again!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 16 2009, 01:44 AM~15375081
> *:0. Dam that was quic, we just put are order in vegas at jagster's booth for 2 plaques  :biggrin:
> *



this guy don't sleep :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+Oct 16 2009, 09:55 AM~15376473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ain't that the truth :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 1 2009, 12:27 AM~13751777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a hood hornament with ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB LOGO PM ME!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Group lapel pin before golded plated,,










gold pendant for the Homies from Majestcs!!!!!





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Oct 16 2009, 08:57 PM~15383073
> *how much for a hood hornament with ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB LOGO PM ME!
> *




was up homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque that was picked up this weekend!! thanks Gabe











This is the Majestic gold pendant...











Thanks for all the new orders that were sent in this weekend... 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Joel check your pm got another customer 4 u


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 10:31 AM
> was up Joel check your pm got another customer 4 u
> *


Thanks Mr El Raider!!!!!!

Some new plaques that were lasered today....












A new engraved plaque getting ready to shipp to Imperial Valley...
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 19 2009, 10:58 PM~15408885
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Mr El Raider!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15408885
> *A new engraved plaque getting ready to shipp to Imperial Valley...
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautifully done!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DiegoPat Posted Today, 12:45 AM
> 
> Beautifully done!
> *


Thanks Pat! We try our best.... what ever you need Pat let us know..thanks again!

A new plaque that was shipped yesterday!










A two pc. pendant going to Phoenix..

Check out how small and the detail!...





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 20 2009, 09:37 AM~15411742
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Pat! We try our best.... what ever you need Pat let us know..thanks again!
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sending another customer your way


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 19 2009, 08:58 PM~15408885
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Mr El Raider!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*
UUUWWWWEEEEE THAT WESTSIDE FAMILIA LOOKIN GOOD ALREADY, THANK JAGSTER, CAINT WAIT FOR THE FINAL PRODUCT..... :biggrin: *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 20 2009, 02:29 PM~15414529
> *
> UUUWWWWEEEEE THAT WESTSIDE FAMILIA LOOKIN GOOD ALREADY, THANK JAGSTER, CAINT WAIT FOR THE FINAL PRODUCT..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 good looking out


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

willbe callin u this week for our order


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up ese what's new!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Clown confution Posted Today, 03:44 PM
> sup joel lets talk about those clown pedals
> *


Mikey When ever you are ready... let do it!!!! thanks

some new plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Juan!!!!





















> *SIDEKICK Posted Today, 07:18 PM
> willbe callin u this week for our order
> *


Thanks!!!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:30 PM
> What's up ese what's new!!!
> *


What up loco! just busy as hell!!! what new on that side? hey when you going to mail them thing to me?

Them Westside Familia plaque going to look good when they are all engaved up!! drop them with Miguel today...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Them Westside Familia plaque going to look good when they are all engaved up!! *drop them with Miguel today...
NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]

ORALE JOE :0 DAMN U MOVIN FAST WE LIKES THAT, CAINT WAIT...... hno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ANY LUCK ON THE DESIGN JOEL?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

nice work joe!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for them WESTSIDE FAMILIA plaques joel can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were shpped to Arkansas... thanks Carlos!!
























> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 10:15 AM


What up ! Puro!




> westside66 Posted Today, 08:59 AM
> 
> 
> Them Westside Familia plaque going to look good when they are all engaved up!! drop them with Miguel today...
> ...


ORALE JOE DAMN U MOVIN FAST WE LIKES THAT, CAINT WAIT...... 
[/QUOTE]

What up David!!! got them going qwik,,, trying to have that chrome plaque for the weekend... i also am work on that other secret plaque....



> BiG GiO Posted Today, 09:51 AM
> nice work joe!


Thanks Bro!!!














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

"NOTHING ELSE MATTERS CAR CLUB PUEBLO, CO" DOIN' IT BIG!!!!! BIG THANKS TO JOEL N JAGSTERS FOR THE NICE WORK ON OUR PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*What up David!!! got them going qwik,,, trying to have that chrome plaque for the weekend... i also am work on that other secret plaque....Thanks Bro!!!*


YEAH I SEE, THANKS JOEL, THATS WHY I KEEP COMING BACK  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that went out Yesterday











Another new plaque on its way to Houston











Pendant!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 01:02 PM~15435434
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaque that went out Yesterday
> ...


always nice work bro!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up mr joel and mr alfaro?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

U still make this chips ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes he makes the chip like Pro!!!! Lol


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DOEPS64, peewee the pinstriper, *BESZIDE*, SAC_TOWN
:wave:


----------



## scott fargus (Dec 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!




















These lapel pins are very small and detailed... 

Here you go a sample..































> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 05:38 PM
> wuts up mr joel and mr alfaro?
> *


 :biggrin: 















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

you got pm joel


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?

joel hooking you guys up


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 07:48 AM
> damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?
> *



:biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut yesterday










new pendant raw getting ready to be hooked up!!!!





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 23 2009, 11:53 AM~15445970
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS WORK HOMIE THANKS AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 23 2009, 11:53 AM~15445970
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...




 wuts up joel?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 23 2009, 08:48 AM~15443874
> *:0  damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?
> 
> joel hooking you guys up
> *


thanks those are for the homies for our christmass dinner :biggrin: its my gift to everybody n the club 
and :yes: you no it gil, hes takin care of us good dude and great service


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up! Gil going to have something for you real soon, just ran out of town this week,,thanks !!!!



> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 09:09 PM
> QUOTE(poppa68_KI_4life @ Oct 23 2009, 08:48 AM)
> damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! :biggrin: thanks

New plaque that was shipped out today..thanks Bobby!!!










A double stack pendant... for the Homies from ELITE!!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


I job we did for A homie...

Pedal car plaque











A matching pendant
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Pendants for the homies

i would like to thank Camacho for taking care of us at theshow and also the rest of the La Gente CC.. 











Two tone Pendant




















New plaque that was picked up this weekend
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie David's new plaque...



















C














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Joel ,

Whats up Homie?? 

Whats the word on the Unashamed plaque and pendants..... 

are the pendants done?? 

David has been busy with some other personal stuff so I just wanted to check in...

Thanks...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 23 2009, 11:01 PM~15451878
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up! Gil going to have something for you real soon, just ran out of town this week,,thanks !!!!
> ...


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 26 2009, 10:08 AM~15469562
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The Homie David's  new plaque...
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today......










Some bulldog pendants for the homies in Fresno....

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

SAC-TOWNS ORDER... THANKS !!

plaque









pendant









keychain



















Grill emblem



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 26 2009, 10:08 AM~15469562
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The Homie David's  new plaque...
> ...


THANKS JOEL, WE ARE REALLY HAPPY WITH THE NEW PLAQUE, CAINT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER ONES......  

THANKS FOR COMING THRU AS PROMISED AGAIN HOMEBOY.....I SAW U AND YOUR POPS FROM FAR AWAY AT THE SHOW BUT DIDNT SEE U GUYS LATER ON TO THANK U GUYS AGAIN FOR THE GOOD WORK.......KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 27 2009, 08:19 AM~15480355
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> SAC-TOWNS ORDER... THANKS !!
> ...


now if he had a car .........


----------



## BESZIDE (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 27 2009, 03:37 PM~15483109
> *THANKS JOEL, WE ARE REALLY HAPPY WITH THE NEW PLAQUE, CAINT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER ONES......
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING THRU AS PROMISED AGAIN HOMEBOY.....I SAW U AND YOUR POPS FROM FAR AWAY AT THE SHOW BUT DIDNT SEE U GUYS LATER ON TO THANK U GUYS AGAIN FOR THE GOOD WORK.......KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup:
> *



X2 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met with Miguel the engraved to pick up and drop off items,,,,, check out these plaques before the get chrome plated










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks










A set of custom Knock offs for Linda as you can see!!!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0 










Dam Joel my plaque looks real nice......


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 27 2009, 10:17 PM~15489271
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met with Miguel the engraved to pick up and drop off items,,,,, check out these plaques before the get chrome plated
> ...


Damn those WestFam plaques look so good, just imagine wut they are going to look like after the tripple chrome! :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2009, 09:54 AM~15491962
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks
> 
> ...




those r tight :happysad:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Chris













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was shipped yesterday...











Finished product to the homies in Fresno!!!!




















The Homies representing!



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 28 2009, 12:50 PM~15493046
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


badass design! n engraving


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 29 2009, 11:43 AM~15503804
> *badass design! n engraving
> *


Thanks :biggrin: can't wait till its done with the gold plated edges looking like these 2


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]
GOOD LOOKING OUT ON WESTSIDE FAMILIA PLAQUES JAGSTER


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 29 2009, 01:17 PM~15505050
> *sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 29 2009, 02:17 PM~15505050
> *sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday!!!











Lapel pin order is ready thanks!!!!!










Jose your Pendants!!!! thanks for everything and the projects that you a shooting thru..thanks again Joel




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah joel, pm sent. that will work, thanks again. also. send me a price on 1 of the oversized (giant) plaques.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 30 2009, 08:46 AM~15513028
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday!!!
> ...


hell yeah thanks joel! they look good !


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Jose your Pendants!!!! thanks for everything and the projects that you a shooting thru..thanks again Joel









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met Miquel the engrave to drop and pick up stuff...











http://i35.tinypic.com/2yo3cz8.jpg[/IMG


[img]http://i34.tinypic.com/29fjbt.jpg








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 29 2009, 02:44 PM~15506469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You want one fool??????? :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:angry: wut for? just to hang up in his garage? he already got a plaque homebisquit.


THE BIG K.I.


*KOOL IMPRESSIONS*


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 29 2009, 01:17 PM~15505050
> *sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




















Engraved Front and Back. Still looks like it did 6 years ago


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

thats clean homie


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Oct 31 2009, 11:30 PM~15526176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 31 2009, 08:49 PM~15525898
> *:angry:  wut for? just to hang up in his garage? he already got a plaque homebisquit.
> THE BIG K.I.
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> ...


easy there big boy :angry: no need to get angry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *sj_sharx4 Posted Oct 31 2009, 10:30 PM
> QUOTE(DELGADO74 @ Oct 29 2009, 01:17 PM)
> sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks
> 
> ...


Dam Raul, i totally forgot i made an engraved plaque for you guys, it's been a long time... plaque still looks bad ass!!!! thanks Homie for posting it up!!!...


A few new pendants that we made for the homies!











An Uce plaque that was shipp out last week











A new UCE bike plaque
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15534204
> *easy there big boy :angry: no need to get angry :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this foo!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15534204
> *easy there big boy :angry: no need to get angry :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: just playing fool, you know wuts up.



:wave: joel


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2009, 09:54 AM~15491962
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE ITS GOING ON THE BACK OF DONKEY KONG 
YOU KNOW HOW THE WESTSIDE DOES IT THANKS JOEL


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15541019
> *:biggrin: just playing fool, you know wuts up.
> :wave:  joel
> *


JK fool, I know what's up??  ( THE FUNK ). :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Oct 31 2009, 09:30 PM~15526176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Joel, that's my homies mikey, yea it's bout 6 years and still looking bad ass  I shoul have another order by the end of the week?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out today.... sitting at chrome shop....










Hooking up a homie with a RR 

check out the detail....







































> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 06:03 PM
> QUOTE(sj_sharx4 @ Oct 31 2009, 09:30 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Raul.... let us know to hook it up...



> *BIG PAGE Posted Today, 05:48 PM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Oct 28 2009, 09:54 AM)
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks
> ...


What up Page! your plaque is done... will put it together tomorrow..! thanks Homie








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THOSE R GOING TO LOOK NICE ON MY ROLLS ROYCE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 11:16 AM
> THOSE R GOING TO LOOK NICE ON MY ROLLS ROYCE
> *


Hey Raider! thought you were going to get me them pixs.... your RR HAHAHAHA!! your crazy!!!!! i saw this car and my boy told me the price by jaw dropped!!!! i will see if i can get some pixs...

Some New plaques the went out yesterday!!! thanks!!!!

double stacked




















Pendant that shipped out today!
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Pendant that shipped out today!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]

DAMN PENDANT LOOKS BADASS HOMIE! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The homie Page's big ass plaque is done!!! thanks again!... hopr you like..





















Some double stack GT pendant on their way to the engraver...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

double stacked
















PRICE ON THESE AND PRICE ON PENDANTS PLS HOMIE..............


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 3 2009, 11:32 PM~15556902
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS JOE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up ese looking good vato Loko!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:16 AM
> Whats up ese looking good vato Loko!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!! We luv to post our work!!!! 




> *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Today, 02:49 AM
> 
> THANKS JOE
> 
> *


Thanks Jesse!!! 

A new order that went out yesterday after it was clean and inspected.... 

Jose thanks again for everything!!!

Plaque









Pendant









Keychain






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

SICK WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

all these pendants looking tight as hell joel





:biggrin: 






:happysad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 4 2009, 11:39 AM~15560327
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Homie!!!  We luv to post our work!!!!
> Thanks Jesse!!!
> ...


 *WHATS THE MINIMUM ON PLAQUES*,AND HOW MUCH PER PLAQUE .NO CHARGE ON SET UP FEES,NO DESIGN FEE.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> all these pendants looking tight as hell joel
> 
> *


Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!


What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!

These plaques all masked up and will be ready this weekend for pick up!!!











This plaque if from the guys for Santana doing big things out there!!! thanks









David's plaque!!!! for his new club!!! thanks for hitting us up!!!









Juan Carlos's plaque out in ATL!!!! Beautiful city!!!









The Homies Raj's pedal car plaque!!! thanks!!!









Pendant double stacked... look at the detail on NOR CAL









Alll masked in house, for fast turn around.....

also want to thank everyone for their support!!!!!! and all the new orders coming in.... also all the new clubs that we are waiting for deposits for their orders... thanks a million!!!!!

also all the new bike projects that are coming thru!!!!!!!

Much luv and respect for everyone!!!






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2009, 09:30 AM~15569137
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!
> What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: All the plaques are looking good...thanks again Joel.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## BESZIDE (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2009, 09:30 AM~15569137
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!
> What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!
> ...


THAT Westside Familia IS GOING TO LOOK SICK WITH THAT GOLD PLATTING....THANKS JOEL....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some plaques that were cut today....















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

NICE WORK JOEL :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WIT TO SEE OURS. hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was shipped out!!!










.25" plex glass... for a display for a homie!!




















Motor cycle plaques for Hector and his crew.. going to get gold plated





















> *68-N-I-O-U-1 Posted Today, 12:02 PM
> NICE WORK JOEL  LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WIT TO SEE OURS.
> *


thanks Homie! PM you the Design hope you guys like it.... it can out bad ass thanks !!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Oct 31 2009, 09:30 PM~15526176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Joel, how much for all gold with San jose in chrome


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats the price on the small pendents and chains homie..... email prices to [email protected] and engraving too.... thanks homie


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2009, 07:30 AM~15569137
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!
> What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!
> ...


Man Joe, beautiful work homie on all those plaques! Caint wait to see ours in person. Hit me up as soon as they are ready for pick up. Thanks again Joe.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *westside66 Posted Today, 11:18 PM
> 
> Man Joe, beautiful work homie on all those plaques! Caint wait to see ours in person. Hit me up as soon as they are ready for pick up. Thanks again
> *


Thanks David will see you tomorrow.. thanks JOel


What up! Mr Shaggie..... where you Been?

New plaque.. thanks Art!!!

plaques











pendant









Keychain









Hector motorcycle plaques gold... thanks 


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Just met up with Joel and his Pop's 2 get my plaque :0 
Thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Nov 7 2009, 03:45 PM~15592696
> *Just met up with Joel and his Pop's 2 get my plaque :0
> Thanks again  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Had a crazy weekend!!! met up with alot of people.... Now we have to cut all these orders out tomorrow or start...

Emilio's plaques all hooked up!!! thanks for having our back in Diego... Good luck with the new club..



















Deesta's new engraved plaque... met with him in front of the world famous Disneyland... thanks Dog!!!!!










Big Page and my son with his new big plaque!!! thanks for hooking me up with them other club!



















Much Respect to Paul, Jesse and the whole Goodtime Crew.... All i have to say is thanks for everything....

Spellbound Pat.... it was good talking to you also, and we are a phone call away.... thanks!

will post more tomorrow!!!!

Thanks for checking out our topic.... we luv to post our work!!!!!

Send us a pm or email if you need any work done.... or any questions thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15604117
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Had a crazy weekend!!! met up with alot of people.... Now we have to cut all these orders out tomorrow or start...
> ...


YOU KNOW WUS SUP JOE  THANKS 4 TAKIN CARE OF OUR MEMBERS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15604117
> *Deesta's new engraved plaque... met with him in front of the world famous Disneyland... thanks Dog!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met with David... Saturdaynight... thanks!

Engraved single color..



















Engraved two tone...



















Saw this bad ass Motorcycle






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *chairmnofthboard Posted Today, 10:53 AM
> Very nice work
> *


Thanks... let us know if you need something cut..thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15610078
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met with David...  Saturdaynight... thanks!
> ...


:0 im gona have to hit u up for some hog plaques :biggrin: nice work joel


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT what's up ese!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE

What up Gil ! ... going to knock that Pendant out for you this week..thanks..

What up MR deesta!!!! your boy Will is coming to the shop on Wednesday... 

What up MR SHAGGIE!!!! were u been?

Some plaques that we lasered out today.. they sitting at the chrome shop










THese are a set of forks and sissy bars that are top secret....



















im gona have to hit u up for some hog plaques nice work joel
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ralf,, hey did you get your pins...




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 6 2009, 11:59 PM~15589336
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks David will see you tomorrow.. thanks JOel
> What up! Mr Shaggie..... where you Been?
> ...






I need a steering wheel made


----------



## COONAN.357 (Nov 10, 2009)

WHO DOES THE ENGRAVING? CAN YOU MESSAGE ME BACK? J/T


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

joel ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *COONAN.357 Posted Today, 06:15 AM
> WHO DOES THE ENGRAVING? CAN YOU MESSAGE ME BACK? J/T
> *


We send out all engraving to Miguel from Canoga Park
his number is 818 497-4014 

Jaime is also very good 909-568-6707

both guys are very good...

Some plaques that shipped out yesterday







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sick joel always good work carnal ...!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

ill send u da grill da soon as i can i know u gonna get down on da bitch


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2009, 05:06 PM~13746257
> *here are some embles for the knock off with club logo
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK AS USUAL, ESE JAGSTER!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO PUT AN ORDER IN. HOW DO I GO ABOUT DOING THAT? PLEASE P.M. WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE A CHANCE, SO WE CAN PUT AN ORDER TOGETHER.

STRANGER-V.P.
STREETSTYLE
CHICAGO


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *StreetStyleChicago Posted Today, 06:11 PM
> I WOULD LIKE TO PUT AN ORDER IN. HOW DO I GO ABOUT DOING THAT? PLEASE P.M. WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE A CHANCE, SO WE CAN PUT AN ORDER TOGETHER.
> 
> STRANGER-V.P.
> ...


PM Sent thanks! Nice pctures....




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 03:33 PM
> sick joel always good work carnal ...!!
> *


Thanks Freddy!!!


A project we did for Falken tires for Sema
















































http://i33.tinypic.com/sll5kp.jpg[/IM


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email][email protected][/email]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Good work ese estas matando la competencia lol!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:29 AM
> TTT!!!!!!!
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:19 AM
> Good work ese estas matando la competencia lol!!!!
> *


What up! Shaggie!! When you coming to LA? also tie Freddy on the roof!!... 

Some plaque that were picked up yesterday

thanks Oscar!!











Some new plaques for Eddie in the IE Delegation































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT  almost ready for that big order Joel, how much are pendants?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

What up joel, Will said the certified grill emblem is clow'n.......can't wait 2 c it... :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 9 2009, 02:01 PM~15610078
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met with David...  Saturdaynight... thanks!
> ...


IT WAS GOOD SEEING U AND YOUR POPS, THANKS AGAIN JOE, EXCELLENT WORK. KEEP DOIN WUT U DOIN HOMIE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up !!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:21 PM
> What's up !!!!!
> *


What's up with you!! naw same thing like always! just getting ready for the weekend, one of my homies from Japan is coming in on saturday...




> *
> IT WAS GOOD SEEING U AND YOUR POPS, THANKS AGAIN JOE, EXCELLENT WORK. KEEP DOIN WUT U DOIN HOMIE.....
> *


Good to see you also... i have that other plaque engraving.. will be done soon, thanks again



> *deesta Posted Today, 05:09 PM
> What up joel, Will said the certified grill emblem is clow'n.......can't wait 2 c it...
> *


What up Mr Deesta!! yeah Will came to the shop today and picked his plaque emblem.. will post tomorrow... it can out nice... happy that he liked it!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 04:30 PM
> TTT  almost ready for that big order Joel, how much are pendants?
> *


PM sent... thanks Raul when ever you are ready!!



> *
> ccarriii Posted Today, 11:27 AM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some new plaque that we lasered out today!










Gus here's a close of your new plaque... thanks



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Will From Certified came thru yesterday to pick up his orde thanks Joel

New plaque










Front emblem for his grill off his impala


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 12 2009, 11:27 AM~15644079
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> V
> Will From Certified came thru yesterday to pick up his orde thanks Joel
> ...


EMBLEM is tight Joel :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15604117
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Had a crazy weekend!!! met up with alot of people.... Now we have to cut all these orders out tomorrow or start...
> ...



*Wassup Joel. It was nice to finally meet you homie & Great seeing you in our neck of the woods at the SD Super Indoor Custom Car Show. :biggrin: *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Nov 12 2009, 11:55 AM~15644383
> *EMBLEM is tight Joel :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 12 2009, 10:27 AM~15644079
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Will From Certified came thru yesterday to pick up his orde thanks Joel
> ...




 i like that impala grill emblem. was thinking bout something like that. how much those run, est. 


different design


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 05:56 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gil somthing like that runs 70.. let me know... i have a surprise for you tomorrow... thanks



> *
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 03:53 PM
> QUOTE(deesta @ Nov 12 2009, 11:55 AM)
> EMBLEM is tight Joel
> ...


 :biggrin: 

A new order that was shipped out today.... thanks Sylvia for everything!!!!































Mitch here you go!!






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques tha twe lasered out yesterday

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 12 2009, 10:37 PM~15652395
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Hey Gil somthing like that runs 70.. let me know... i have a surprise for you tomorrow... thanks
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 13 2009, 10:26 AM~15655514
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques tha twe lasered out yesterday
> 
> ...


NICE DESIGN, SOUTHBOUND :thumbsup: AND GREAT JOB, JAGSTER.....


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 01:24 PM
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

Here you go...











Some top sercret sprockets on the way to chrome











new plaque shipped to Willy!
thanks










The Homie's Raj engrave to two plaque


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15641006
> *
> 
> Some new plaque that we lasered out today!
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 14 2009, 01:12 AM~15662073
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...





:biggrin: thanks alot joel. pm the price and when it should ship out. thanks again. she'll love it


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 01:17 AM
> 
> thanks alot joel. pm the price and when it should ship out. thanks again. she'll love it
> *


Thanks will let you know..thanks again !



> *sanjosefinest c.c Posted Yesterday, 09:18 PM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some parts we did for Eli..thanks they are on the way to the engraver...





































Alex new cae plaque.. met with him yesterday... good luck with e new club....thanks agan
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15655514
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques tha twe lasered out yesterday
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

So what all is needed to get a plaque made artwork wise?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15675495
> *So what all is needed to get a plaque made artwork wise?
> *


x2


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *PURO CERVANTES Posted Yesterday, 11:59 AM
> 
> *


What up Puro!!! hows it going on your side out the world?..... :biggrin: 



> *
> BIG LOUU Posted Yesterday, 06:54 PM
> 
> NICE WORK
> ...


Hey Louu will see you tonight... just go busy yesterday.... see you tonight... to give you your new plaque... they came out bad ass!!!!



> *
> BIG WHIT 64 Posted Yesterday, 08:50 PM
> lookin good
> 
> *


Thanks homie!!! hows the club? :biggrin: 



> *curiousdos Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> QUOTE(SERIOUSHYDROS @ Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM)
> So what all is needed to get a plaque made artwork wise?
> 
> ...



Hello, you can send us anything a picture a scan a shirt.... the image on paper... you can email at 

[email protected] or pm or call me 213-703-3229 thanks JOel

A new order gettting ready to leave today...

two tone engraved


















pendant










Goodtimes new engraved plaque on its way to the chrome plater then to put some gold on it...










double stacked pendants engraved also going to get two toned..











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real good joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> STR8_CLOWN'N Posted Today, 10:21 AM
> looking real good joel
> *


What up Dee!

Gus your plaques are ready..

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 17 2009, 01:29 AM~15687760
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Dee!
> 
> ...


just chillin homie everything is looking real good keep it up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques for the homies... good luck with the new club!!



















Some emblems






























Also thanks for the new orders that are coming in...

Jose thanks!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 16 2009, 11:29 PM~15687760
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Dee!
> 
> ...


when are you ready to ship them? did you get my shipping adderess thru your e-mail? thanks....they look really good bro!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

plaques look tight gus. bee looking for them at all the toy and food drives homie. and those double stacked GT pendants looking tight joel. i like that look. keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaque that were lasered out yesterday













> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 10:55 PM
> plaques look tight gus. bee looking for them at all the toy and food drives homie. and those double stacked GT pendants looking tight joel. i like that look. keep it up bro
> *


 :biggrin: thanks will do!!!! also i have you item ready, just been very busy this week... will hit you up today or tomorrow..thanks



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 04:23 PM
> when are you ready to ship them? did you get my shipping adderess thru your e-mail? thanks....they look really good bro!
> *


will get ready to ship tomorrow thanks again


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP!.... 
JOEL YOUR THE SHIT! I LOVE YOUR WORK. :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 07:18 PM~15707351
> *TO THE TOP!....
> JOEL YOUR THE SHIT! I LOVE YOUR WORK. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 06:18 PM
> TO THE TOP!....
> JOEL YOUR THE SHIT! I LOVE YOUR WORK.
> *


Hello, good talking to you today will start this coming week..thanks



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:21 PM
> TTMFT
> *


what up!!!!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP..... SOUNDS GOOD JOEL. THANKS CAN'T WAIT !


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 07:47 AM
> TO THE TOP..... SOUNDS GOOD JOEL. THANKS CAN'T WAIT !
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some Engraved items for GT... thanks...




























double stacked pendants engraved two tone







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Sonia and John for trusting us to get your plaques to Houston on time for the Big Show...

We made these plaques in two days..... shipped UPS overnight!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 18 2009, 10:50 AM~15702875
> *
> will get ready to ship tomorrow thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> ...


THANK YOU!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 17 2009, 10:55 PM~15699027
> *  plaques look tight gus. bee looking for them at all the toy and food drives homie.  and those double stacked GT pendants looking tight joel. i like that look. keep it up bro  :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON GIL!! SEE YOU OUT THERE BRO


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 19 2009, 10:48 AM~15713695
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


BADASS WORK JOEL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosefinest c.c_@Nov 20 2009, 12:19 AM~15723562
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



you guys ready for your plaques? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP JOEL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK HOMIE  ITS EDWIN DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *FORGIVEN Posted Yesterday, 04:52 PM
> WHATS UP JOEL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK HOMIE  ITS EDWIN DOGGIE
> *


THanks Edwin.... 

Some plaques that were shipped to the Homies 

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up ese TTT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JOEL!..... HOPE ALL IS WELL ... LET ME KNOW WHEN MY DESIGN IS READY SO WE CAN START GETTING THEM DONE!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t bro it was good meeting you in odessa man!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:uh: joel






:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

to the top!... hey Joel what's up


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Gil, here you go .. thanks










A new gold plaque for Jess










A Raider plaque










We were out at the Odessa super show this passed weekend and it was a good event...met a lot of new people and talked to some old friends... what up! to all the people i met that are on LIL... had a blast, got alot of orders their and over the weekend don't know were to start... thanks, also going to answer all my PM's in a bit also emails 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WUS UP JOEL ANY LUCK ON THAT EXTRA PIN?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ohhhh yeeeeeea!!!  right on joel..... hit me back up on that info i text u with earlier today....thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today...










Alex came thru the shop today.. to pick up his plaques




















Looks good Gus.. thanks for ordering with us..

Rafa i shipped it out today..thanks again
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with the engraver yesterday....

A homie"s bike...














































Mr DEESTA glove box

before










after











> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> Q VO JOEL HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILIA HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING HOMIE
> *


Also to you and yours.... I going to have to take my computer home.. lots of drawing to do, so we will not fall behind... i wish i could take my shop home....it would be great!!! thanks again






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 11:01 AM~15777283
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the engraver yesterday....
> ...


Good looking Joel,once again very nice work :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 09:01 AM~15777283
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 11:01 AM~15777283
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the engraver yesterday....
> ...


SIIKKKKKKKK :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

happy thanksgiving Joel...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Before chrome







































Chrome






































Happy Thanksgiving!!!! 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Enjoy the holiday ... and have a safe long weekend.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING !!!


----------



## marymn (Nov 26, 2009)

It was awesome...
I envy you man..
That was really a masterpiece!!!!
_____________________
Marking Systems


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP!....

STR8TIPPIN CAR CLUB


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that went out to the homies in Florida




















emblems
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was pcked up yesterday,








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New order that shpped out Friday

Plaque









matchin pendants




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Jose your order is in the works...











Some pendants that were shipped...
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ohhhh yeeeeeea!!!  right on joel..... hit me back up on that info i text u with earlier today....thanks 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...











i would like to thank the homies from TA and GT for coming thru today... thanks again










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 1 2009, 12:22 AM~15830281
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today...
> ...


looking good i cant wait to get my plaques homie thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 1 2009, 12:22 AM~15830281
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today...
> ...





I LIKE WHAT I SEE!........


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order of plaques... thanks!























> *
> Stilo-G Posted Today, 12:25 AM
> good seeing you today  see you on friday big dawg
> 
> *


  



> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 08:34 AM
> I LIKE WHAT I SEE!........
> *


Working on yor pendant!... thanks



> *%candy mobile% Posted Today, 01:43 AM
> looking good i cant wait to get my plaques homie thanks
> *


Thanks!!! on it!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

to the top!...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Jose your Lapel Pins also in the works!!





















thanks for all the new orders that are coming in thru Layitlow.... all are in the works... thanks again 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

to the top for the homie joel!..... hey joel don't forget the pattern... thanks


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

joel,, whats the turnaround on plaques?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

[/QUOTE]

BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 04:51 PM 
to the top for the homie joel!..... hey joel don't forget the pattern... thanks 


> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


DELGADO74 Posted Today, 10:36 PM 
joel,, whats the turnaround on plaques? 


> WHat up! Raul... regular about a week and a half... engraved two tone about 3 weeks.. thanks let us know...
> 
> Steve your bike plaques were shipped out today... thanks!!! also working on them plaques
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

A homies real Gold pendant that were sent out to get engraved











TIGHT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 x2


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

I saw this caddy the other day... I made the skirts,grill and tail light cover about 7 - 8 years ago.... its looks bad ass!!!!




























New sets of skirts that we did last week




















A bike plaque for the homies























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 3 2009, 11:31 AM~15858811
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> I saw this caddy the other day... I made the skirts,grill and tail light cover about 7 - 8 years ago.... its looks bad ass!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: how much do skirts like that run


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...










Some new forks that have a date with the engraver





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sending some more work your way new club out of Watsonville SICK MINDED and TROKITAS


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:59 PM
> sending some more work your way new club out of Watsonville SICK MINDED and TROKITAS
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! i owe you one!!!

Pendants and keychains we did..








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

How much 4 a set of Felix wheel chips any pix's and what else do you have with felix on it


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

how much for the skirts ?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT for the Homie alwayz nice work


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

how much for the skirts


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Dec 4 2009, 10:27 PM~15877554
> *How much 4 a set of Felix wheel chips any pix's and what else do you have with felix on it
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> ShowKase Posted Yesterday, 07:58 AM
> how much for the skirts ?
> *


PM sent.... thanks!!!



> *
> 58Bowtie Posted Yesterday, 04:55 PM
> TTT for the Homie alwayz nice work
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> droptop63 Posted Yesterday, 11:16 PM
> how much for the skirts
> *


PM sent.. thanks

Chris... here is your pendant that you ordered... will be shipped this coming week... thanks again












> *
> El Gato ***** Posted Today, 02:01 AM
> QUOTE(El Gato ***** @ Dec 4 2009, 10:27 PM)
> How much 4 a set of Felix wheel chips any pix's and what else do you have with felix on it
> ...


Here are some knock off embles 65.00 dollars a set shipped




























Felix keychains































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT ESE !!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15894293
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PM sent.... thanks!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...


clean!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 09:00 AM
> 
> *


What up Gil!!! :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:14 AM
> TTMFT ESE !!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Yesterday, 05:53 PM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Dec 6 2009, 11:16 PM)
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PM sent.... thanks!!!
> ...


thanks :biggrin: 



> *DELGADO74 Posted Yesterday, 09:22 PM
> Pm sent
> *


What up homie... did not get your PM my box was full... please resend thanks!!!
:biggrin: 

Baby Girl's plaques that she picked up yesterday... thanks

Plaques









Matchin pendant



















Good luck with the new Club also will be waiting on the next order thanks...

Much luv to GT and TA for stopping by the shop... and placing order in person... thanks ....









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 8 2009, 09:42 AM~15911410
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Gil!!!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...



HEY JOEL THANK YOU SO MUCH..... 

I NEED 2 MORE PENDENTS!.....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: just chillin bro, waiting for christmas to be over so i can start getting more stuff done


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> just chillin bro, waiting for christmas to be over so i can start getting more stuff done
> 
> 
> ...


  

Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday..










Gold topper..










I will be in the Chicago area Thursday and Friday... if anyone need feel free to give me a ring... thanks









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected].com

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15921281
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Stilo-G Posted Yesterday, 11:04 PM
> TTT para el homie Joel
> *


What up!
:biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:30 PM
> Hey Joel how you been? I haven't called u since I have been in the hospital since the weekend I'll be out in a couple more days so I'll check up on my parts then. Have a good one, hope you enjoy your trip to Chicago.
> *


I was wondering were you been,,, but hope you are better or getting better...your part are done... just been very busy,,, call me monday or tueday... Going to Chicago on business... Looking to make a big move in 2010...

Some more plaques that we lasered out today










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt for Y.G. joel


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The best work!!!


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

how much for a skanless plaque 13in. by 4 in. bare metal :biggrin: pm me thanks


----------



## little boy blue (Jan 13, 2008)

joel this is ray from down south rollers gulfport ms how is the plack coming if you can post me some pic thanks


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 27 2009, 02:06 AM~15795034
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that went out  to the homies in Florida
> ...



how much for the OBSESSION plaque wheel chips and charms for a necklace? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

:0 :0 these on the car looks lower than the ones you previously built.its bad ass,any clearance issues.and how much?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JAGSTER WHATS UP HOMIE I NEED TO ORDER ANOTHER WESTSIDE PLAUQE FROM YOU PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL BIG PAGE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 11 2009, 09:37 AM~15946861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> BIG PAGE Posted Yesterday, 02:54 PM
> 
> ...


Thanks for the order!!!!



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:20 AM
> TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 12:25 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

Just got back from Chicago.... man it was cold!!! 5 degrees! man a couple of deals just ran out of time!

Some new plaque that were picked up

Mr DEESTA glove box... thanks homie










New plaques going to New Mexico



















Thanks Pete 










Angel and the crew's new plaque thanks homie... this plaque came out better that i expect thanks again....
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up ese!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 12 2009, 06:01 PM~15961902
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks for the order!!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...


thanks brotha man i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some bike forks i havein the works for the Homiez


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

do you have the nothing else matters c.c plaques for the pueblo, colorado chapter? if so could you post it


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

LET'S TAKE YOU TO THE TOP ....... WHAT IT DO JOEL COMO ESTAS?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaques that were lasered out yesterday..

Thanks Emilio











Thanks Ray... here is your order...
















> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> LET'S TAKE YOU TO THE TOP ....... WHAT IT DO JOEL COMO ESTAS?
> *


 :biggrin: 

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## little boy blue (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks joel u tha man :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 PM~15894293
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PM sent.... thanks!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...



thanks Joel, looks good


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> curiousdos Posted Yesterday, 12:31 PM
> thanks Joel, looks good
> 
> *


 :biggrin: your order was shipped yesterday..thanks!!!!



> *little boy blue Posted Yesterday, 11:35 AM
> thanks joel u tha man
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday sitting at chrome shop.... 










Jose your order was also shipped out yesterday!!!! thanks again!





















Met with engrave yesterday and picked up a bunch of stuff... will post later!





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some item that are in the werks!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 16 2009, 11:53 PM~16006161
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some item that are in the werks!
> ...



WUTS GOOD JOE WILL HIT YOU UP IN THE AM


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Today, 02:42 AM
> WUTS GOOD JOE WILL HIT YOU UP IN THE AM
> 
> *


Cool :biggrin: 


What up! PURO, SIDEKICK, and MR SHAGGIE  


Eli got your parts back from chrome also working on the new stuff!! thanks again































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]
www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

qvo joel aqui nomas bro in the cold :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how much for an engraved plaque?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 08:35 PM
> Just the pins and mini plaques in they look good thanks joel. How's the other parts coming along?
> *


almost done... :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were lasered out today




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Send us your molded plaque and we can match!











New plaque being shipped today












Knock off set










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

Ill be callin u real soon joel to order ours already


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Do u make steering wheels


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

pendants arrived yesterday and they look great. thanks Joel.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A double stacked pendant engraved two tone we made for the homies!!!











Qwick turn around plaques...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 20 2009, 10:45 PM~16043807
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order that were picked up this weekend...

Regular chrome










Gold engraved










Chrome engraved






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:58 AM~16046052
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New order that were picked up this weekend...
> ...



Thanks bro, I just got the felix chips and keyring uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

received my pins today joel they came out real nice joel gracias bro.  :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *SIDEKICK Posted Yesterday, 05:03 PM
> received my pins today joel they came out real nice joel gracias bro.
> *


Thanks Bro!!! what ever you need!!



> *
> 
> El Gato ***** Posted Yesterday, 04:32 PM
> Thanks bro, I just got the felix chips and keyring
> ...




:biggrin: thanks again


Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday










Some new plaques that we picked up this weekend when i was in Diego... thanks! 
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 AM~16045993
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mitch ?


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

whats up joel, any luck on the bike plaques?


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

you do hood emblems? like a car club plaque to replace a caddy hood emblem . . .LMK


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Dec 23 2009, 04:42 AM~16065951
> *you do hood emblems? like a car club plaque to replace a caddy hood emblem . . .LMK
> *


Hell yeah he does homie....he did one for our homies Caprice and it came out bad ass


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 12:31 AM
> whats up joel, any luck on the bike plaques?
> *


 :biggrin: Done send out overnight red today thanks again !!!!



> *Gotti Posted Today, 08:57 AM
> QUOTE(gordoloc213 @ Dec 23 2009, 04:42 AM)
> you do hood emblems? like a car club plaque to replace a caddy hood emblem . . .LMK
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Thanks.... working on your order... should be done early next weeki don't know how you guys handle the weather out there... here is a pix when i was down there... in downtown cold!!!!










Big Page's plaques done!!!





















Gold Pendant for the Homie's




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hey Joel next time you come out let us know carnal..... we'll take you guys around and you can meet and kick it with the Northern Illinois and Chitown homies......damn it was cold when you were here but shit it was 3 the other night *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

You got any pics Joel


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 11:40 AM
> Hey Joel next time you come out let us know carnal..... we'll take you guys around and you can meet and kick it with the Northern Illinois and Chitown homies......damn it was cold when you were here but shit it was 3 the other night
> *


Thanks will do! :biggrin: 

Mr 559 topper... thanks


















Raul here are you mini plaques




















I would like to thank everyone on LIL for their strong support!!!! I would like to wish everypne a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! thanks again









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks will do! :biggrin:
> 
> Mr 559 topper... thanks
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 24 2009, 05:53 PM~16082242
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks will do! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:04 PM
> Merry Christmas, hope that you have agreat time along with you family .
> *


 :biggrin: 



Pendant raw in the werkz












lapel pin in the werkz





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup bro how those earings comming out


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up joel. hope you and the family had a merry christmas


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 26 2009, 01:36 PM~16094604
> *sup bro how those earings comming out
> *




x2? :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

JOEL GOING TO ORDER SOME MORE PLAQUES SOON AND ONE FOR THIS RIDE!!












:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hey Joe what are these going for???*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

gonna be callin u up next week for our placas :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Joel for the quick turnaround, the mini plaques came out realgood, the kids loved them


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Big Page's plaques done!!!

















Gold Pendant for the Homie's

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]
THANKS HOMIE THEY LOOK AWSOME  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pzy64 (Jan 24, 2006)

how much longer im anxious bro .........


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> DELGADO74 Posted Dec 28 2009, 05:00 PM
> Thanks Joel for the quick turnaround, the mini plaques came out realgood, the kids loved them
> *


 :biggrin: 





> *
> pzy64 Posted Yesterday, 02:08 PM
> how much longer im anxious bro .........
> *


What up Pedro!! It's almost done....

Thanks Big Page!

An order we finished thus passed weekend..

Pendant










Lapel pin



















Had a couple of days off now back to work....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new pendants











pendant engraved
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

whats the good word Joel


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































> *Gotti Posted Today, 02:07 PM
> whats the good word Joel
> *


Till monday homie....










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that the homie Jimmy picked up from the 805...





























Cleaned out my mail box....










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup joel how they lookin? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 04:08 PM
> sup joel how they lookin?
> *


Almost done...


Some more plques the Homies in the 805



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 30 2009, 01:03 PM~16134338
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new pendants
> 
> ...


damn homie that looks real good!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

pm sent joel .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams cc is having a show on Feb 20, 2010 yuma, az if u want a booth contact me 928-446-6165....or for more info


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> 
> rgarcia15928 Posted Yesterday, 10:14 PM
> United Dreams cc is having a show on Feb 20, 2010 yuma, az if u want a booth contact me 928-446-6165....or for more info
> *


 :biggrin: will put it on my list... thanks for the info! will contact you...




> *
> Ben'sCustomWheels Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> 
> *


Thanks Ben... will get your order ready..... thanks again for the business!



> Some plaques the were cut yesterday and are at the chrome shop this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up brother i need to place a order i will be hitting you up tommorow thanks keep up the good work


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 3 2010, 11:21 PM~16176329
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Almost done...
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY JOEL CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE FOR ONE CAR CLUB PLAQUE AND ONE BIKE PLAQUE PLEASE...GOT SOME NEW MEMBERS...THANK YOU...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> classic53 Posted Today, 08:09 PM
> HEY JOEL WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE BIKE PARTS MY DAUGHTER LOVED THEM .NOW SHE THINKING OF WHAT SHE WANTS DONE NEXT
> *



Thanks Eli what ever you need let us know... sorry for the wait... 



Some new plaques that were shipped out....

This plaques was ordered by the man Mike Ramos for the truck shop...






















> *
> 
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 05:41 PM
> ...


thanks! Homie when ever you are ready give us a ring... thanks again



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 10:03 PM
> THANKS BRO
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> hypnotiqsd Posted Today, 10:49 PM
> HEY JOEL CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE FOR ONE CAR CLUB PLAQUE AND ONE BIKE PLAQUE PLEASE...GOT SOME NEW MEMBERS...THANK YOU...
> 
> *


Thanks! PM sent! :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Those get sent out Joel_


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Sergio, Here's a pix of your pendants.. Sorry that i have not posted... we are very busy on this... thanks again





















This is a double stacked for the Homies Juan and Jorge out of Eagle pass Texas... thanks also working on the order...




























Thanks for all the strong support and all the new orders coming thru... especially them bike parts....










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HEY JOEL HIT ME UP...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were shipped out the other day...
























> *
> 
> BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 05:00 PM
> HEY JOEL HIT ME UP...
> *


It was good to talk to you.... see you friday...



> *
> 
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 05:41 PM
> ...


thanks for the new order... will jump on it,,,



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were lasered out last night..












check out them beautiful cuts....





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up joel !!
homies said they seen you at the new years pic nic!!!
good looking out homie!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 06:27 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 06:42 PM
> whats up joel !!
> homies said they seen you at the new years pic nic!!!
> ...


Thanks! it was good to see your boyz down here... what ever you guys need we are a phone call away.. thanks again

New bike that we are working on... its way to the engraver to work his magic!!!

















































Thanks!! wait till they are engraved and chromed out!





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie's Pedro's new envgraved double layer plaque going to Mass... thanks...








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## pzy64 (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks bro i love it . came out perfect good job


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Clown confution Posted Today, 09:11 AM
> looking good joel
> *


Thanks , Mikey were u been?


Some plaques that were picked u today from SD...

Cut monday ready friday night...Qwk turn around... all plaques cut this passed week done..





















> *
> pzy64 Posted Today, 02:18 PM
> thanks bro i love it . came out perfect good job
> *


Thanks Pedro looking forward in doing more business with your club... thanks again





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pendants





























Topper


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that were lasered out this afternoon...












> *
> 
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 02:03 PM
> 
> ...




What up Mitch!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped yestrerday






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pendants



















THANKS JOEL LOOKS GOOD BRO GOT IT YESTURDAY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

check your mail joe


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> check your mail joe
> *


Will do just been really busy... thanks!

:biggrin: 



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 06:09 PM
> ttt
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 



New plaques that were cut today....











Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks



We redid the design


















Chuck, here is your plaque.. thanks again


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chuck, here is your plaque.. thanks again












LOOKS GOOD HOMIE THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Earring step by step... check out the detail!!!!!

raw










Polished










Gold plated











The Homie Javier's mold trunk insert made of 16 ga steel






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 13 2010, 01:47 PM~16279088
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Earring step by step... check out the detail!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: hell yea right on joel they came out niiiice


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR JAGSTER


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 13 2010, 02:18 PM~16279388
> *TTT FOR JAGSTER
> *


 :yes:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New ordered that was shipped out today...



> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 01:55 PM
> was up Joel I see you been busy


What up! where have you been?



> flaked85 Posted Yesterday, 02:18 PM
> TTT FOR JAGSTER


 :biggrin: 




[/QUOTE]
GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 04:25 PM 
hell yea right on joel they came out niiiice 
[/QUOTE]
:biggrin: 


Plaque









Bike plaque
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order being shipped today to Chicago... thanks Franks!

Plaque











Front plate










Keychain























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR Posted Yesterday, 09:31 PM
> LOOKING GOOD
> ...


Thanks!!



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:24 PM
> keep up the great work carnal. doing it bigger this year.
> *


Thanks Jose....  We have alot of work coming thru.. going to finish up that order of your... thanks again

Some plaques that were lasered out today....also some forks that i altered the picture, the owner did not want them shown

Sergio from Chicago










Ill State Big Body plaque










Ill State Low Life











Thanks for checking out our topic!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 12:26 AM
> 
> *


What up! Mr DEESTA!... :biggrin: 



> *%candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: your new order is ready!!!! thanks



> *
> CHUCKS66 Posted Yesterday, 10:48 PM
> TTT
> 
> *


What up! Chuck your plaques are ready...

Pendants that are for the Homie Snow from NC...




















Some more beautiful pendants

These are for the homie Raj













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha wifey put em on quick style :biggrin: 










right on jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 11:06 AM
> haha wifey put em on quick style
> right on jagster
> *


Looks good Gus!!!! thanks again.... what ever you need let us know..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



A new set of double stacked plaques shipped to the homie Hector, in AZ..... Looking forward in doing them big orders thanks again!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up ese im back way!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:38 PM~16314255
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Looks good Gus!!!!  thanks again....  what ever you need let us know..
> 
> ...


Great job Ese!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> Lowrider Style CC Posted Yesterday, 04:37 PM
> 
> ...


Thanks, Homies we do our best!!! send them orders in so we can knock them out...



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> Whats up ese im back way!!!
> *


Hey fool, it was about time!!!! it must be nice!!!!! good to hear from you!

The Homie Dice came thru yesterday!! to pick up his plaques




















I have almost posted 2000 pics... in about a year... we luv to show our work... 

thanks for the support... its going to be a busy week... mondays suck... and its 

pouring hope the power don't go out!!! thanks for checking our topic out...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup joel , i need to start an order asap, whats the turnaround on raw plaques?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 12:31 AM
> sup joel , i need to start an order asap, whats the turnaround on raw plaques?
> 
> ...


What up Raul!!!! Same day or next day... let me know.... thanks



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 09:21 PM
> 
> *


Your order is done!!! will post maybe today or tomorrow.. just really busy....
thanks again

Some new plaques that were lasered out last night!!!!!










A motorcycle plaques










Some know off emblems



















Any one need any work done shot us a pm or email so we can give you price... 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Chuck here are your plaque ready to be shipped ! thanks



















New bike plaque










Lapel Pin




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more Beautiful laser cut plaques that were cut last night....










Plaques polished and ready for the engraver to do his magic






































Met with the engraver to drop off and pick up... also with the chrome plater








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Chuck here are your plaque ready to be shipped ! thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE C.C. LOS ANGELES CHAPTER * :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The homie Joe for New Mexico... thanks... will shot you A price on that new order tomorrow thanks


Plaque










Gold matching pendant










Chrome matching pendant





















Some new engraved forks two tone 






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 20 2010, 11:37 PM~16359991
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The homie Joe for New Mexico... thanks... will shot you A price on that new order tomorrow thanks
> ...


for sure homie thank you good work as always good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 12:32 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 12:36 AM
> for sure homie thank you good work as always good looking out
> *


Thanks Homie, you know how we do it!!!!! We been in the game too long!!! thanks again.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We let our work do all the talking!!  


I want to thank all our new plaque customers that have been checkin out our topic and are placing orders!!! :biggrin: Anybody need pricing hit us up!!! for the qwk hook up deal!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

A new batch of plaques the were shipped out yesterday for the big homie Shady from the Big S.G.V... thanks i have that new order in the werkz






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were lasered out today...


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out today...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the homie


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CHARLOTTE CHAPTER THANX U FOR THE NECLESS'S HOMIE GOOD JOB












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 12:25 AM
> TTT for the homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> *


cripn8ez Posted Today, 12:31 AM 
CHARLOTTE CHAPTER THANX U FOR THE NECLESS'S HOMIE GOOD JOB



> Thanks Homie what ever else you need.. thanks
> 
> 
> New plaques that are for the homie Gato...
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out....

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup joel, everythin go through ok? :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

stands that joel made about 6 years ago

















sup joel, mikeys ride


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 04:45 PM
> sup joel, everythin go through ok?
> *


What up! Raul Everything is a go.... Working on that new order.... Caddy looks bad ass... i quess it those poles that make it stand out.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Some plaques that were lasered out today...















































Check out the smooth edges




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New engraved plaques





























matchin pendant











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...

For the homies, MR SIDEKCK and Javier out of NOR CAL thanks!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Plaques are lookin good Joel, did u ship them??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much to make this plaque and have it say car club at the bottom.in chrome
sent to 78626 tx


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *lowrrico Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> nice
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> spook Posted Today, 05:32 PM
> how much to make this plaque and have it say car club at the bottom.in chrome
> sent to 78626 tx
> *


Thanks, looking on making your plaques thanks again

Some new plaques that were lasered out Today...







































Thanks for checking out out topic!!!!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New order for the homie Carlos!! On its way... thanks !!! :biggrin: 





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques on there way to Phoenix AZ







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New raw plaques shipped out to a good friend Raul from SJ.... Thanks Homie!!!!



These plaques have a removable bracket which you can hang from the top or bottom... check t out!!!!!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Plaques that were shipped to the Sergio!

Two Pc. plague..

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New parts for a new customer... thanks.... looking forward in doing the rest...




















Jose your parts are at the engravers...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 31 2010, 12:37 PM~16468499
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New parts for a new customer... thanks....  looking forward in doing the rest...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 AM~16468499
> *
> Jose your parts are at the engravers...
> 
> ...


  thanks Don Joel!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:

* Happy Birthday,big homie...! :biggrin: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *streetrider Posted Yesterday, 10:24 PM
> Happy Birthday,big homie...!
> *


Thanks!!! today is the big day!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Some new plaques for the Homies of UCE!!

Car plaque and and matching bike plaque





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 31 2010, 10:24 PM~16473566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


feliz cumpleanos


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 29 2010, 10:32 AM~16451500
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New raw plaques shipped out to a good friend Raul from SJ.... Thanks Homie!!!!
> These plaques have a removable bracket which you can hang from the top or bottom...  check t out!!!!!
> ...


Thanks alot Joel, plaques look real nice :wow: great job


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 02:44 PM
> 
> Thanks alot Joel, plaques look real nice  great job
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


New plaques that were lazered out today....











The Homie Serg's new plaque with matching pendant..




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 31 2010, 09:24 PM~16473566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FELIZ CUMPLE AÑOS ESE!!!
YOU OVER THE HILL VATO?? :0 :biggrin: 

:x: :drama:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:27 AM
> FELIZ CUMPLE AÑOS ESE!!!
> YOU OVER THE HILL VATO??
> *


Thanks Homie.... 


Some engraved plaques on the way to the plater...

Check out that detail....





































Big Page's plaque, engraved both sides for that sick Le Cab

Front










back










All these plaques are not chrome plated, it you like them now wait till they take a swim in the chrome tank!!! bling bling!!!! :biggrin: 


The Homie Pedro's double stacked pendant in the werkz


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt for joel


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up joel? gonna be hitting you up for some stuff. soon


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sick ass joel you are the man plaque looks incredible ,gracias homie



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEBEZ PLACAS COMING ALONG ? JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM AFTER SEEING ALL THESE BAD ASS PLAQUES....... :biggrin: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *83_elco Posted Today, 10:13 PM
> WATS UP HOMIE HOW ARE THOSE PLEBEZ PLACAS COMING ALONG ? JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM AFTER SEEING ALL THESE BAD ASS PLAQUES.......
> *


Thanks homie!!! hope you guys like them and remeber we can do all the small stuff also.... from big plaques to women's earring...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> BIG PAGE Posted Today, 06:26 PM
> sick ass joel you are the man plaque looks incredible ,gracias homie
> *


Thanks Page!!!! you the man!!!! we work hard for our customers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> wuts up joel? gonna be hitting you up for some stuff. soon
> *


When ever you are ready!!!! thanks again!!



> *SIDEKICK Posted Today, 03:11 PM
> ttt for joel
> *


What up!! your plaque left yesterday thanks!!











Some new plques that were lasered out today!!!!! and some bike parts...



















Here you guys go!!!! thanks for the order!!!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 2 2010, 10:24 PM~16496298
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks homie!!! hope you guys like them and remeber we can do all the small stuff also.... from big plaques  to women's earring...
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE !!! :thumbsup: HAVIN A DRINK TO THAT ONE RIGHT NOW !!! THANKS, NOW CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM CHROMED OUT...... :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> 83_elco Posted Yesterday, 11:34 PM
> 
> ...



thanks Homie!!!! You know how we do it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MR SIDEKICK Plaques!!! thanks Homie, also getting alot of peeps out of the windy city...

SOLID GOLD!!!!



















I double stacked pendant chrome and gold for the homie out of AZ!!! 

the process

Double stacked all chrome





























masked for the gold











Finished product... looks even better in person!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















gotta get back to work and also thanks for checking us out!!!!

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

gracias joel


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 2 2010, 11:36 AM~16489153
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Homie....
> Some engraved plaques on the way to the plater...
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE OURS VATO!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:38 AM
> CANT WAIT TO SEE OURS VATO!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaque that were lazer out yesterday!!














































Matched the mold plaque...



















Also weld up some broken brass plaques and rechroming for the Homies
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques.





























Check out them smooth cuts!...










Mr ANTZ badges thanks homie
check out the detail


















Toppers




















Pendant










Engraved bike plaque fro the homie Angel...







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey bro seen those cut outs they look fucken bad ass homie!! :biggrin: So whats the scoop on them now still at the platers?? THANKS AGAIN!! (PETE<PLEBEZ CC) :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

got the placas in joel gracias bro will be callin again for more


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the badges bro,came out rediculous!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> fantamonte Posted Today, 09:43 AM
> Hey bro seen those cut outs they look fucken bad ass homie!!  So whats the scoop on them now still at the platers?? THANKS AGAIN!! (PETE<PLEBEZ CC)
> *


Your plaques are done Will post Monday a get them ready to ship!!! thanks again! :biggrin: 



> *
> SIDEKICK Posted Today, 12:22 PM
> got the placas in joel gracias bro will be callin again for more
> 
> *


thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 01:36 PM
> thanks for the badges bro,came out rediculous!!
> *


Thanks, you need anything more let us know!!!

Plaques that were sent out yesterday, thanks big Ed...




























Another order for BlackMarket


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## antlocc93 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:26 PM~16492552
> *sick ass joel you are the man plaque looks incredible ,gracias homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pendants For the Homies de NOK!!!





















More Pendants for the Big "A"










http://i49.tinypic.com/w9fogh.jpg[/IMG












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email][email protected][/email]

[url]www.myspace.com/jagsterla[/url]
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pendants For the Homies de NOK!!!





















More Pendants for the Big "A"






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 5 2010, 12:10 AM~16518845
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques.
> ...


 :0


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the Homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *IMPwiTaLIMP62 Posted Yesterday, 10:34 PM
> TTT for the Homie
> *


What up! orders ready....

Big Page's plaque engrave on both sides!




















The homie Paisa's plaque










Frank from Imperial plaque





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT 4 JAGSTER :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:10 PM
> TTMFT
> *


What up BIG SHAGGIE!



> *fantamonte Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> TTT 4 JAGSTER
> *


Your order is ready will get ready to ship tomorrow!!! it was busy today...!! Thanks Again!!!!






Some new plaques cut today... 




















remake from a molded plaque



















Mike's plaque from Vegas














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 8 2010, 11:58 PM~16556905
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Your order is ready will get ready to ship tomorrow!!! it was busy today...!! Thanks Again!!!!
> ...



CANT WAIT THANKS HOMIE.... GOT ANY PICS OF THEM FINISHED POST THEM UP. :cheesy: THANKS AGAIN.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 83_elco Posted Today, 07:08 AM
> CANT WAIT THANKS HOMIE.... GOT ANY PICS OF THEM FINISHED POST THEM UP.  THANKS AGAIN.....
> 
> *


Sorry will post tonight!!! just have to clean them and get them ready to ship... gotta make sure they look good when you get them.... everone is asking me the same thing... To post up their plaques....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Jose came thru and picked his order up!!! thanks Dog!!!

Car plaque











Bike plaque










Tow hitch
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

COOL, THANKS HOMIE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

QUE PASO HOMIE NO UPDATES ON OURS???


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup joel, any word on the chrome plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 10:43 PM
> sup joel, any word on the chrome plaque
> *


What up! shipped out today!!! thanks again!!!



> *
> gomez68 Posted Today, 08:16 PM
> 
> thanks homie the plaques came out good and ill be getting with u again about the key chains and pendents i want to get for the homies so thanks again.
> ...


Thanks Javier!!! hit me up whe you are ready!



> *
> 
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 02:51 PM
> QUE PASO HOMIE NO UPDATES ON OURS???
> *


Getting ready to ship tomorrow!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques getting ready to be shipped



















Some more new plaques that were lasered out today


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16569294
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!! THANKS HOMIE THOSE TURNED OUT BADASS, GOOD FUKIN WORK RIGHT HERE HOMIES NO NEED TO BE LOOKIN ELSEWHERE...... THANKS AGAIN  
:wow: :thumbsup: :h5: :run: :run:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 10 2010, 12:14 AM~16569362
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Es todo Joel!!! You got down,that's how we wanted them,good work homie!!* :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16569588
> *Es todo Joel!!! You got down,that's how we wanted them,good work homie!! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :worship: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 83_elco Posted Today, 12:14 AM
> DAM!!! THANKS HOMIE THOSE TURNED OUT BADASS, GOOD FUKIN WORK RIGHT HERE HOMIES NO NEED TO BE LOOKIN ELSEWHERE...... THANKS AGAIN
> *


Thanks Bro!!! We stand behind our work!!



> *
> fantamonte Posted Today, 12:44 AM
> Es todo Joel!!! You got down,that's how we wanted them,good work homie!!
> *


Thanks again Pete!!!! 

Some new engraved plaques that everyone been wanting to see!!! here you guys go!!! 









































































Thanks for the continued support!!!! 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WAT IT DEW SHAWTYS JIMMY WER U BZ AT


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

waiting to chk out our pendants


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 10 2010, 11:12 PM~16579443
> *waiting to chk out our pendants
> *


1ST ON PG 74 








MEE TOO U READY TO ROLL TO TULSA


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 10 2010, 11:12 PM~16579443
> *waiting to chk out our pendants
> *


OH AN ITS TIME TO CHANGE YOUR AVI BRO CHIT :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah hopefully si dios quiere ill be in the fleetwood killing it


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 10 2010, 11:19 PM~16579538
> *yeah hopefully si dios quiere  ill  be in the fleetwood killing it
> *


AN IL BE KILLIN YOUR PUNANNY :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

These double stack pendants for the Homie and his crew out of OKLAS! thanks big dog it was good seeing you in ODESSA TX


In the works, you get in time next weekend!!!





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD JOEL I REALLY APRICIATTE YOU TAKIN DA TIME TO HELP US OUT AND HELL YEA IT WAS REALLY COOL MEETIN YOU IN PERSON


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 10 2010, 11:27 PM~16579619
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These double stack pendants for the Homie and his crew out of OKLAS! thanks big dog it was good seeing you in ODESSA TX
> ...


LOWLIFE CC OKLAS ........... TTMFT......


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today




















Polished out ready for the Engraver










Mike your forks are at the chrome shop

Layout





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

GOT THE BADGES TODAY BRO,THEY CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CHARMS!!
GREAT WORK,QUICK TURN AROUND & GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!
THANKS AGAIN - ANTHONY-


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Sergio's new plaques from S.D... thanks

The dots you see are rain drops...he came from SD to pick up and it was pouring..










Penadant raw









Finished









more pendants






























> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 10:08 AM
> GOT THE BADGES TODAY BRO,THEY CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CHARMS!!
> GREAT WORK,QUICK TURN AROUND & GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!
> THANKS AGAIN - ANTHONY-
> *


Thanks Homie!!! thanks what we do here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Also started on the next order thansk again!!!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*got my stuff looks good thanks big homie!!!*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Cut some top secret stuff today bikes and forks










Plaques that were shipped to Javier, Nor Cal thanks again

check out the chrome!!!





















> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 05:25 PM
> 
> got my stuff looks good thanks big homie!!!
> ...


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko whats new way . That escandalow plaka its badd ass nice work :biggrin:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Feb 12 2010, 07:04 AM~16591683
> *Whats up loko whats new way . That escandalow plaka its badd ass nice work :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> Blue94cady Posted Feb 12 2010, 07:04 AM
> Whats up loko whats new way . That escandalow plaka its badd ass nice work
> *


What up! were u been Homie!!! I know it look bad ass!! they are planning to make more.... 

Billy's new bike project!,... thanks Homie!!! 










Some bike plaques



















Pendant










It was a busy weekend now, its going to be a busy week!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 14 2010, 10:28 PM~16615249
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up! were u been Homie!!! I know it look bad ass!! they are planning to make more....
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:59 AM
> Nice ttt
> *


What up your forks are done!!!! will ship tomorrow just swamped...

I been working with the guys from Latin Bombs.... also made a plaque... thanks Carlos

Engrave items in gold and chrome!










Topper









Bike plaque










Pendant










Lapel Pin










Gold items










Topper










Pendant









Lapel Pin









Bike Plaque






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques the were shipped out....






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

u get us started joel??? hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

CAD this plaque the other day,, order is in the werks..










Mitch chrome up plaques










Mike's forks sent....










Adam's new plaques!!! thanks hit me up! they ready to roll



















Top Secret plaques out!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16628217
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> CAD this plaque the other day,, order is in the werks..
> ...


 always the best


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Good C'n U at the long beach swap meet Joel, keep up the great work loc :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

post em up joel :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> deesta Posted Today, 08:41 PM
> Good C'n U at the long beach swap meet Joel, keep up the great work loc
> *


What up!! good seeing you and the Crew!!! :biggrin: 

Some more new plaques that were cut today!!!



















Chuy from Vegas









Jaime from Boston










Lucky from L.A










Suzanna from Phoenix double stacked and engraved










Hector from Phoenix 










Juan Carlos from ATL









JJ form San Fernando









Marty from Vegas









Chicago










AJ Pasadena Cali









Paisa from Los Angeles









Ruben 









Inland Empire











Glendale AZ










Danny Boy from Los Angeles










DFW Texas











Jose it was good talking to you!







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

PLAQUES LOOK GREAT JOEL THANKZ HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


MR 559 order was shipped yesterday thanks big Dog!!!


Topper









Plaque










Here is your Pendant Chucks!!! thanks again Bro!!!














> *1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 12:36 AM
> PLAQUES LOOK GREAT JOEL THANKZ HOMIE
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! wait till there all chromed out.. thanks again!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie Carmona's plaques shipped to Tejas! thanks !!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did u get those pics i send? email me when u get a drawing for those rims :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were lasered out today and are sitting at the chrome shop...












These are New Customers from Stockton... they coming down on Saturday to pick them up....











Joe from New Mexico.... see you in Phoenix, Brother!!!











San Diego











Robert from Odessa Texas 











Chuy from Vegas new 4 foot plaque



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOEL PM SENT !!!!!!! NEED THAT INFO ... HOMIE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

payment sent joel thanks !!!!!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks again joel :wow:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 19 2010, 01:01 AM~16658556
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were lasered out today and are sitting at the chrome shop...
> ...


 :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were lasered out today and are sitting at the chrome shop...
> Joe from New Mexico.... see you in Phoenix, Brother!!!
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@Feb 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16674718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 K-MART MAN I THOUGHT THEY ALL WENT OUT OF BIZNESS :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 22 2010, 08:46 AM~16687152
> *WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  K-MART MAN I THOUGHT THEY ALL WENT OUT OF BIZNESS :biggrin:
> *


yeah there are still a few down here in new mexico :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Feb 20 2010, 01:20 PM
> payment sent joel thanks !!!!!!
> *


Thanks!!!! gettting your plaques ready to ship!!!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Feb 20 2010, 03:26 PM
> thanks again joel
> *


Thanks Raul!!!! what ever you need call me up!!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Feb 20 2010, 10:33 PM
> for sure homie see you there cant wait only 11 more days till i leave
> *


See you and the crew in Phoenix!!! :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were picked up this weekend!!

These plaques were cut on Thursday and were picked up by the homies from Stockton on saturday... thanks again!!!



















Another plaques for Paisa for SWIFT CC










Priest and Lucky



















Another busy weekend and looking for a very busy week... thanks again !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 22 2010, 10:27 AM~16687980
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks!!!! gettting your plaques ready to ship!!!
> Thanks Raul!!!!  what ever you need call me up!!!
> ...


CANT WAIT !!!! WE WILL NEED MORE SOON ... SO I PUT YOU ON SPEED DIAL :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Stumbled on this flic going threw 1 of my lrm 










:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 12:36 PM
> Stumbled on this flic going threw 1 of my lrm
> *


Thanks Deesta, thats us!... We were at the Denver show...

Some plaques that were laserd out today...















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOEL DID U GET US SHIPPED OUT TODAY?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 01:13 AM
> JOEL DID U GET US SHIPPED OUT TODAY?
> 
> *


Shipping out today!!!! thanks again Joel

Engraved plaque.. shipped










Some big double stacked pendant for the Homies in OKLAS
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

WHAT DOES A PLAQUE START AT? PM ME A PRICE... IS THERE A MINIMUM ORDER?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HOWS MY CHARMS COMING BRO,EVERYBODYS LOVIN THE EMBLEMS U MADE ME!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

you get the plaque Joel??
:wow: :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were lasered out today.... 




















Met up with the homies from GT to give them these beautiful plaques!!!!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> 
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 10:09 PM
> you get the plaque Joel??
> *


Got that plaque homie... sent it out to the chrome shop to get stripped..thanks again :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 03:15 PM
> HOWS MY CHARMS COMING BRO,EVERYBODYS LOVIN THE EMBLEMS U MADE ME!!
> *



I will cut at the end of the week... its been crazy crazy busy.... thanks

Mr 1bad-azz cadi your plaques were shipped out... will post in the Am.. thanks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS JOEL ........... ILL BE PLACING ANOTHER ORDER SHORTLY


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up big dogg whats new TTT for the best of the best!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


here you go!!!! thanks!!!



















in time for the LRM PHX show...











Thanks for all the new orders coming in for the PHX show!!!!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:00 AM
> Whats up big dogg whats new TTT for the best of the best!!!
> *


What up!! SHAGGIE.... Were have you been? thanks again for everything!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: wuts up joel? gonna need a price list for bike plaques, car plaques, chrome, gold, chrome and gold, engraved, and chrome n gold engraved. gonna be placing an order as soon as i get prices to the club. i beleive freddy already got you the design.

 thanks bro


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

What's up joel pm me when u have a chance need a price break down on a couple of things ( hog plaques n earing for the ladys ) thanks ralf


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaque that were cut today






























Door panels inserts we made for a customer on their way to the chrome shop...























> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 07:02 PM
> wuts up joel? gonna need a price list for bike plaques, car plaques, chrome, gold, chrome and gold, engraved, and chrome n gold engraved. gonna be placing an order as soon as i get prices to the club. i beleive freddy already got you the design.
> 
> ...


PM Sent :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks




> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Yesterday, 11:28 PM
> What's up joel pm me when u have a chance need a price break down on a couple of things ( hog plaques n earing for the ladys ) thanks ralf
> *


thanks!!


> PM sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16708626
> *Got that plaque homie... sent it out to the chrome shop to get stripped..thanks again    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  
you the man big homie!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were lasered out today....



































> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NICE !!!


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

was up homie.... hows everything goin


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Engraved plaque.. shipped


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES THAT GET DOWN ON THEM PLACKS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn that backyard bangers plaque gonna look good :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *1sik6six Posted Feb 26 2010, 05:30 PM
> was up homie.... hows everything goin
> *


What up! dropped your plaque and others to the engraver this weekend!!!



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Feb 27 2010, 01:29 PM
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES THAT GET DOWN ON THEM PLACKS
> *


You know how we do it!!! thanks !!!!




> *
> ~RO DANNY~ Posted Yesterday, 03:25 PM
> damn that backyard bangers plaque gonna look good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were sent to Big Duke out of IE....

Bike Plaque



















Car plaques




















Stainless steel Lexus plate










MBZ wheel inserts











Another busy weekend!!!! getting ready for this coming week ... its crunch time!!! got alot of orders for PHX LRM... and OC DUB!!! Got big stacks of plaques this weekend... all plaques pictured are done and in our hands!!!!! just have to add the final touch and they will be ready to ship!!! 














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more plaques that were laser out today!!!!










Los Angeles









Salinas









Phoenix









Phoenix









805









Tejas double stack









Vegas











> *
> 1sik6six Posted Today, 08:11 PM
> BUMP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:26 PM
> TTT!!!!!!!!!
> *


  













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:0 :0 :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Salinas









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


ViejitoS de Tejas getting new plaques




















New Emblems 













> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 01:37 PM
> [Salinas
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were lasered out today...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT for the brest of the best!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:24 AM
> TTMFT for the brest of the best!!!
> *


Thanks homie!!! will be seeing u guys real soon!!!! :biggrin: 

Engraved plaques masked up berfore the gold bath!!



















Finished two tone!!!



















Lapel Pin and my dirty hand!!!!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT *:wave:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:wow: DAMN HOMIE !!!!!! THATS A BAD AS PLACK...CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Double stack pendant for the Homie Pedro...
































Mike's new sprocket.. It came out cherry!!! :biggrin: 











Jose's stuff... next stop the engraver...
































> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 04:27 PM
> TTT
> *


What up Pat!!!




> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:28 PM
> DAMN HOMIE !!!!!! THATS A BAD AS PLACK...CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mike's new sprocket.. It came out cherry!!! :biggrin: 









Jose's stuff... next stop the engraver...


























What up Pat!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*ESE JOEL, STILL GETTING DOWN!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today!!!
















































New Two tone handle bars






























> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:30 AM
> 
> daaaaaaaammmmmmmm joel they look really good. thanks.
> 
> *


Thanks Jose, sorry for the delay!!! its just been busy over here!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:37 AM
> 
> ...



Your project is next! thanks Jesse!!




> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:00 PM
> those are very nice.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






> *
> fantamonte Posted Yesterday, 07:52 PM
> ESE JOEL, STILL GETTING DOWN!!!!
> *






> *
> fantamonte Posted Yesterday, 07:52 PM
> ESE JOEL, STILL GETTING DOWN!!!!
> 
> ...


You know it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 03:31 AM
> Can't wait to see my engrave parts
> *



What up! Mike !!!! gonna get going on it this coming week... thanks again



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 07:47 PM
> Have a great time in phoenix homie.
> *



Thanks Jose!! your part is at the Engravers.. Getting ready to leave in the morning....




> *ogart63M.V.C Posted Today, 07:49 PM
> WUP JAGSTER NEED SOME PETALS MADE FOR MY SONS BIKE. LOOKING FOR SOME SKELETONS HEADS MADE.
> *



PM sent







New plaques for the Homies in the 805..........























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were picked up today!!




















Mikey your sprocket is done!!! thanks again



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 6 2010, 08:40 PM~16816819
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New plaques that were picked up today!!
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




New orders thst were shipped out....































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up ese whats new 


TTMFT For badass work :biggrin:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

RIGHT ON HOMIE .... GET DOWN!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT "EXCANDALOW" PLACK......


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 02:23 PM
> 
> whats up ese whats new
> ...


What up! Shaggie!! Same stuff over here.... Just work!!! Be seeing you guys up there real soon!!! 



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 11:11 PM
> RIGHT ON HOMIE .... GET DOWN!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT "EXCANDALOW" PLACK......
> *


It's coming Homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

order that was shipped..


Car plaque









Bike plaque



















MIkey out of ODESSA...










I would like to thank all the new and old clubs that we talked to and that placed orders at the PHX LRM show... AZ, TX, NM showed luv!!!! thanks again!!!! Gotta get back to work!!!





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: hno: hno: hno: :x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sik6six_@Mar 9 2010, 10:08 AM~16838635
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :x:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :run:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

ANY WORD ON MY PENANTS?


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

whats up joel, do you make anymore of those impala shifter handles let me know


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal dont work to much save energe for my parts lol!!!!


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: LOOKIN GOOD RAZA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 02:05 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENANTS?
> *


Will be done at the end of the week... thanks



> *
> 
> A&Rplating Posted Today, 08:04 PM
> whats up joel, do you make anymore of those impala shifter handles let me know
> *


Hello, yeah i think i have two left in stock..



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:46 PM
> Whats up carnal dont work to much save energe for my parts lol!!!!
> *


When ever you are ready... Homie!!!



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Today, 11:12 PM
> LOOKIN GOOD RAZA
> *





> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today..
> 
> ...


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16802742
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were cut today!!!
> ...


Nice .......Thanks Joel YOu guys kick ass and take names! :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16844173
> *whats up joel, do you make anymore of those impala shifter handles let me know
> *


joel pm me a price thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new Group plaques for the Big Homie Danny Boy..



















New plaques that went to Chicago










Some Ruff Backing plates























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

BUMP FOR A HOMIE FROM A HOMIE!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:28 PM
> BUMP FOR A HOMIE FROM A HOMIE!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Homie!!! Just waiting for your plaque from the engraver.... He's very busy ,he's been invaded... its worth the wait!!! should be gettting this weekend...

What up! Mitch!! Thanks SocioS Fly looks bad ass!!!! See you up there!!! :biggrin: 

Some more new Plaques that were lasered out yesterday and are at the chrome shop!!!



























































































Dre, working on them partsgoing to shipp on monday so you can have ny the show... in Dallas..

Braces









Mirrors


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15610078
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met with David...  Saturdaynight... thanks!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

how much for the bigbody extended skirts.....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey bro some bad ass work...............do you sell brackets? If so PM me price on some gold ones goin in my 62 impala. Thanks


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16861172
> *how much for the bigbody extended skirts.....
> *


x2...you make em??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16861172
> *how much for the bigbody extended skirts.....
> *


pm me the price too :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16861172
> *how much for the bigbody extended skirts.....
> *


ttt


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
T
T
T</span>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16855515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more plaques that were cut... Loading up for next weeks load....




























Mikey here are your part ready polished and have a date with the engraver...












Jose here is your plaque shipped











Thanks for all the Support!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i need some plaques done my name is rolo i can be reached at [email protected] president of impressions la cc thank you


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 12:31 AM
> i need some plaques done my name is rolo i can be reached at [email protected] president of impressions la cc thank you
> *


Thanks Rolo, will get them plaques running qwik thanks

Some lapel pins we did during the week




























http://i41.tinypic.com/2cgj8lk.jpg/[IMG]










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email][email protected][/email]

[url]www.myspace.com/jagsterla[/url]
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 12:31 AM
> i need some plaques done my name is rolo i can be reached at [email protected] president of impressions la cc thank you
> *


Thanks Rolo, will get them plaques running qwik thanks

Some lapel pins we did during the week




























http://i41.tinypic.com/2cgj8lk.jpg/[IMG]


[img]http://i41.tinypic.com/2cgj8lk.jpg







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was sent out....



















Engraved plaques msked up ready to take a swim in gold!!



















20 gauge stainless steel shinny





















> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:44 PM
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Picked up your plaque from the engraver

What up! Mitch!!! just woorking... had a busy weekend, now i busy week!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

quality that NOBODY can touch :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 11:14 PM
> quality that NOBODY can touch
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some Engraved plaques... in process










































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 16 2010, 09:09 AM~16905964
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 16 2010, 10:09 AM~16905964
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Still Putting Out Bad-Ass Work!
TTT for Jagster!*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 16 2010, 10:09 AM~16905964
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 16 2010, 10:09 AM~16905964
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:wow: OH HELL YEAH :wow: :worship::worship:.....HATS OFF FOR THE HOMIES
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Mar 11 2010, 03:44 PM~16861172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add me to the pm list


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques cut yesterday!!!















































































































> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:46 PM
> OH HELL YEAH  .....HATS OFF FOR THE HOMIES
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! just have to mask it up... wait till it we put that gold on it!!!!



> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 03:14 PM
> Still Putting Out Bad-Ass Work!
> TTT for Jagster!
> *


What up! Pat!!! Will be in your city this weekend!!! see you there? :biggrin: :biggrin:



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Waddup Joel! Will definitely see you this Sunday at the Show. Have a safe trip down here. I'll stop by your booth.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> TTT!!!!!!
> *


Que Onda!!! Mi Shaggie!!!.... Hey lucky you told me to put my gloves on that night... right when I opened the door it was round one!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> Waddup Joel! Will definitely see you this Sunday at the Show. Have a safe trip down here. I'll stop by your booth.
> *


You got it Pat!!! see you

A plaque for the Homie Carlos










Another Firme order from Ruben!!! thanks 



















Another masked group of plaques that are going to be swimming in gold tomorrow...




























We do all our masking in house for qwk turn around... We sent out one of our so called partners to college to learn the art of masking!!! hahahaaha!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The homie Pedro's order in the werks... it almost done homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








i just wanted to say thanks Rolo


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 18 2010, 08:24 AM~16926474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Que Onda!!! Mi Shaggie!!!.... Hey lucky you told me to put my gloves on that night... right when I opened the door it was round one!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> You got it Pat!!! see you
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sik6six_@Mar 19 2010, 09:34 AM~16937174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the homies


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Thats tight, I like how the impala is in the plaque :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 20 2010, 01:56 AM~16943817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE WE ARE AN ALL IMPALA CLUB 1958-1976
:biggrin: 
ONE DAY HOPEFULLY MAINLY CONVERTIBLES!!


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

:0  :thumbsup: . Only the best place to get your Plaquez!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Mar 20 2010, 09:19 AM~16945126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HEY JOEL... WHAT'S UP, HIT ME UP ... SO THAT I CAN PICK THAT PLAQUE UP!...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

TTT FOR LA RAZA PERRONA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> MR. DIZZY Posted Mar 20 2010, 10:19 AM
> . Only the best place to get your Plaquez!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Mar 20 2010, 07:14 PM
> HEY JOEL... WHAT'S UP, HIT ME UP ... SO THAT I CAN PICK THAT PLAQUE UP!...
> *


What up Baby Girl!!! your plaque is done... i was out of town this weekend... i can see you today... going to south central to meet up with a car club... thanks :biggrin: 




> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> TTT FOR LA RAZA PERRONA
> *


Your plaque came out bad ass!!! everyone in SD wanted one like it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey Homie send me your address so i can ship it today!!!

Busy weekend, we were at the show in Big SD... it was good to see new and old customers..... alot of positve feed back... thanks again for all the support and luv!!! :biggrin: 

Some new Engraved plaques that came back for the gold swimming pool...





































New Mirrors for Dre in Texas



















Jose's crown gonna get masked and two toned




















Thanks for checking out our topic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 22 2010, 09:06 AM~16960890
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Homie!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up Baby Girl!!! your plaque is done...  i was out of town this weekend... i can see you today... going to south central to meet up with a car club... thanks :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN HOMIE BAD ASS....GRACIAS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yo JAGSTER theres quite a few peeps in the 93-96 bigbody topic that want extended skirts including myself are you still making them if so how much...*


:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:02 PM
> Joel that crown is coming out sick. I can't wait to see it all done. Call me when all done.
> *


Thanks Jose!!!! Yeah that crown is looking pretty good!!!! will post more when its done.... We are super busy over here... thanks again




> *Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 09:33 AM
> sup joel those mirrors came out sick bro keep up the good work thinking off getting more stuff done for clown confusion but well talk about that latter
> *


thanks Mike!! your bike is at the engravers with two other bikes that we are waiting for ... 

Some new plaques that were sent to CR in the High desert 18 plaques and ten pendants... too lazy to take a group pix...





































Pendant for the Homie Frank out of Imperial... it was good seeing you this weekend!!!












> *
> MISTER ED Posted Today, 04:54 AM
> yo JAGSTER theres quite a few peeps in the 93-96 bigbody topic that want extended skirts including myself are you still making them if so how much...
> 
> *


Yeah we make them... 250.00 shipped need you to ship me yours your so i can weld on them thanks




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

IM SURE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME STUFFED MADE ALREADY FOR RAIDERS. CAN I SEE SOME PICS. LOOKING FOR SOME NEW THINGS TO POSSIBLY PUT ON MY FLEETWOOD.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!
:biggrin: 

















For the best of the best!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *oldiescc52 Posted Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> hey Joel it's Adam spread the word someone stole bike bike last night in San Fernando. so if you can keep an eye out your way. thanks
> *


That Sucks!!! i was looking at your bike this passed sunday!... We will be on the look out!!! You brought that bike a long way!! :angry: :angry: 


New plaques that were cut yesterday and were sent to the chrome shop last night


















































































Some more custom work we did...













> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:03 PM
> TTMFT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> stonedraiders1213 Posted Yesterday, 12:44 PM
> IM SURE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME STUFFED MADE ALREADY FOR RAIDERS. CAN I SEE SOME PICS. LOOKING FOR SOME NEW THINGS TO POSSIBLY PUT ON MY FLEETWOOD.
> *


Let me know what you are looking for... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

POSSIBLE A RAIDERS STEERING WHEEL OR A BIG RAIDER SHIELD FOR DISPLAY...IM NOT SURE IM THROWING SOME IDEAS AROUND ABOUT WHAT I WOULD POSSIBLY WANT TO DO. I KNOW I WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND CUSTOMED JUST FOR MY CAR.. WOULD YOU HELP ME COME UP WITH SOMETHING. I HAVE A 93 FLEETWOOD


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HOWS MY PENDANTS COMIN BRO?


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 12:31 PM
> HOWS MY PENDANTS COMIN BRO?
> *


Almost done!!!! :biggrin: this coming week...

Some more new plaques that were cut out yesterday....














































Engraved two tone plaque getting ready to be shipped



















Thanks for all the luv and support... Just pumping out work!!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

ANYONE OUT THERE????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie Pedro's jale... thanks homie!!!










Indian Motorcycle pendant



















New plaues on the way to Tejas
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 24 2010, 09:53 AM~16984767
> *POSSIBLE A RAIDERS STEERING WHEEL OR A BIG RAIDER SHIELD FOR DISPLAY...IM NOT SURE IM THROWING SOME IDEAS AROUND ABOUT WHAT I WOULD POSSIBLY WANT TO DO. I KNOW I WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND CUSTOMED JUST FOR MY CAR.. WOULD YOU HELP ME COME UP WITH SOMETHING. I HAVE A 93 FLEETWOOD
> *


????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Jose's crown gonna get masked and two toned


















:0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:46 AM
> TTMFT!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were shipped
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

i got it now. i want something that says stonedraiders that i can put on my display. just like this. i want kinda like a plaque. that i can mount some where. not to big but not to small. also a charm for a neckless in chrome.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 25 2010, 07:19 AM~16995907
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Almost done!!!!  :biggrin:  this coming week...
> 
> ...


nice ol skool wayz plaques


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 25 2010, 11:19 AM~16995907
> *
> 
> Engraved two tone plaque  getting ready to be shipped
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

how much for an all engraved plaque chrome and gold


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *66Riviera Posted Today, 12:19 AM
> how much for an all engraved plaque chrome and gold
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 



> *
> sp00kyi3 Posted Yesterday, 09:31 PM
> nice ol skool wayz plaques
> *


In the werkz homie!!! :biggrin: 



> *stonedraiders1213 Posted Yesterday, 09:20 PM
> i got it now. i want something that says stonedraiders that i can put on my display. just like this. i want kinda like a plaque. that i can mount some where. not to big but not to small. also a charm for a neckless in chrome.
> *


Cool, can do!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Rolo and his new plaques!!! thanks again!!!



















Big T's plaque 
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17028730
> *i got it now. i want something that says stonedraiders that i can put on my display. just like this. i want kinda like a plaque. that i can mount some where. not to big but not to small. also a charm for a neckless in chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


can you pm some prices so we can get started.


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GRACIAS HOMIE SALIO FIRME!!!
GOOD JOB LIKE ALWAYS jOEL!!






































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 10:34 PM
> GRACIAS HOMIE SALIO FIRME!!!
> GOOD JOB LIKE ALWAYS jOEL!!
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 10:36 PM
> THANKS AGAIN
> *


No, thanks you!!!! What ever you guys need hit us up!!! thanks again ...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut last night...









































































You can order 1 plaque to 10 plaques... No job too big or too small.....












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 20 2010, 05:55 AM~16944219
> *GRACIAS HOMIE WE ARE AN ALL IMPALA CLUB 1958-1976
> :biggrin:
> ONE DAY HOPEFULLY MAINLY CONVERTIBLES!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

how much for 4 chips that have delegation in gold and oriental blue backing


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> flossyb93 Posted Today, 07:24 PM
> how much for 4 chips that have delegation in gold and oriental blue backing
> *


Those are 78.00 shipped..thanks



> What up!! Mr Deesta!!
> 
> 
> Plaques that were shipped
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up good work ese!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:44 PM
> Whats up good work ese!!!
> *


What up!!! Nothing, too much work!!! not enuff hours in the day....Hey fool will hit you up later!!!  

Some plaques that were cut yesterday..























































Masked up plaques
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 29 2010, 11:05 AM~17032889
> *can you pm some prices so we can get started.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE FOR 2 BATTERY HOLD DOWNS THAT SAY STONED ON ONE AND RAIDERS ON OTHER. I GOT 4 BATTERIES ON EACH SIDE. GOING UP TO DOWN????


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> stonedraiders1213 Posted Today, 03:20 PM
> HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE FOR 2 BATTERY HOLD DOWNS THAT SAY STONED ON ONE AND RAIDERS ON OTHER. I GOT 4 BATTERIES ON EACH SIDE. GOING UP TO DOWN????
> *


What up!... They would run about $75.00 each raw... thanks let me know also shot me your email thanks





> *%candy mobile% Posted Today, 03:43 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here are some engraved bike parts chrome and raw... four bike in the werks...

the owners will recognize them....

























































































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:43 AM
> Nice!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Some new plaques that we shipped...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are some engraved bike parts chrome and raw... four bike in the werks...

the owners will recognize them....
























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
[/quote]



:0


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

SOme more bad ass plaques...




> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:15 AM
> Ttt for jagster
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















New engraved ones two tone and single...

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

hey bro wats the price for car/bike plaques and pendants and wats ur guys turn around time


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Motorcycle plaques




























Engraved Pendant gold




















Hood Emblems






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

just wondering is it possible to make a bracelet?
lmk


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
New plaques cut today....





















































































































































> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 09:52 PM
> whats up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Engraved two tone plaque









Standard



















Big 4 ft plaque





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Family4 (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 PM~15894293
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PM sent.... thanks!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...


what's the price on the felix key chains


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques!!!















































Thanks for checking out our Topic!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

take a break cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques




























also a vid.. see if it works

View My Video












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Just received my plaques and necklaces in the mail. They came out fucking clean.
You guys did a hell of a job, Joel. Thanks. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 08:08 PM
> 
> *


Billy your stuff is almost done!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:49 PM
> Heading down this weekend Joel. Do you work on saturdays? Keep up the good work.
> 
> *


What up! Jose.... Leaving to Florida in the morning... going to hit up that Tampa show!!! if i was in town i would meet you!!! call me when you get a chance!!



> *
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 11:23 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Apr 1 2010
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Wendy!!! looking forward on doing the rest of your stuff!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 09:30 AM
> keep up the good work joel
> *


 Ready to ship your parts early next week!!!



> *BigLos Posted Yesterday, 04:09 PM
> Just received my plaques and necklaces in the mail. They came out fucking clean.
> You guys did a hell of a job, Joel. Thanks.
> 
> *


Thanks!!! Just some proud Mexicans doing what we do... Luv to take care of our customers!!!!! Thats why we been in bisiness over 10 years!!! thanks for your Business...


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Motorcycle plaque









Emblems for knock offs





































keychains































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

how was the show ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:51 PM
> how was the show ?
> 
> *


What up! Mitch!!! show was sweet!!.... met alot of new people and saw alot of old friends... overall the show was great!!!! At the airport at the moment... know tomorrow have to get to work in high speed... :biggrin: 

Bike and Car plaque










Bike plaque











Bike plaque










Pendant











Earrings


















Pendant





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Qvo Joel welcome back did u bring me una morenita :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS? :dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 12:34 PM
> Qvo Joel welcome back did u bring me una morenita
> *


I brought you back two!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 01:34 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS?
> *


Done.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:30 PM
> TTMFT
> *


What up!!! :biggrin: 
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

how much for one like this, shipped to 40108


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> I brought you back two!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

hey homie pm a price on the car club pendant
(charms) thanks


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT for the best !!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut last night and are at the chrome shop this morning...

















































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:46 PM
> TTT for the best !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*TTMFT Y'ALL REALLY GET'S IT IN OVER HERE*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey homie what are your prices for the plaques and turn around time and how many do we have to order? Pm me if u can   
Thanks


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17108671
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques cut today....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped...










































> *CUZICAN Posted Yesterday, 01:27 PM
> TTMFT Y'ALL REALLY GET'S IT IN OVER HERE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *romero13 Posted Yesterday, 06:23 PM
> Hey homie what are your prices for the plaques and turn around time and how many do we have to order? Pm me if u can
> Thanks
> *


PM Sent :biggrin: 

What up! SHaggie!!!



These parts were cut by the guys at TNT... We took care of the engraving and rechroming of the parts..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ww :biggrin: :biggrin: Ww :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Tnt :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were cut today....



















































> *
> Indio123 Posted Yesterday, 10:58 AM
> What's up joel hook it up.
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 07:10 PM
> whats new ?
> *


What up! Mitch!! Just busy as hell... getting these orders out.... 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 15 2010, 11:25 PM~17209627
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques that were cut today....
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey i need 8 plaqes made that say untouchables,plainview tx we want a clean design nothin to crazy.how much.thanks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *droptop63 Posted Apr 17 2010, 08:44 PM
> hey i need 8 plaqes made that say untouchables,plainview tx we want a clean design nothin to crazy.how much.thanks
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were shipped





























We were in Yuma AZ yesterday at the Goodtimes Show... It was a good turn out .. We had a good time... Met up with new and old customers.... Weather was nice.... First time there.... I could imagine how hot it gets there.... Thanks Sal for having us!!!

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Jagster where there is no BS nice work carnal :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 19 2010, 09:38 AM~17236285
> *Jagster where there is no BS nice work carnal :biggrin:
> *




q vo cabron


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> betosbomb Posted Today, 12:15 PM
> dont forget tennessee
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 08:49 PM
> keep up the good work bro. i've been busy, haven't had a chance to give you a call. i might be able to give you a call tomorrow.
> *


Call when you get a chance,,,

Some new plaques that were cut today








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 25 2010, 08:19 AM~16995907
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Almost done!!!!  :biggrin:  this coming week...
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING PLAQUE BRO,,IS THIS FOR RENE? IF SO ITS GONNA MAKE HIS RIDE LOOK EVEN SICKER!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT!!!!!






Whats up joel talk to u alrato

whats up mr raider whats new??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:35 AM
> :biggrin:TTT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What up Shaggie!



> *NICE LOOKING PLAQUE BRO,,IS THIS FOR RENE? IF SO ITS GONNA MAKE HIS RIDE LOOK EVEN SICKER!
> *


Thanks!!! Yeah thats his plaques...





Some engraved plaques in process.. Some are going to be all chrome and the other two tone


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

could you pm a quote with shipping to 97501 and minimum order,looking to get some made,and all chrome


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








AGAIN THANKS ROLO


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Done.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> COOL ANY PICS?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> lowrivi1967 Posted Yesterday, 12:03 PM
> could you pm a quote with shipping to 97501 and minimum order,looking to get some made,and all chrome


 Thanks!!! :biggrin: 



> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 04:10 PM
> AGAIN THANKS ROLO


 :biggrin: Rolo working on that pendant!




> SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 04:32 PM
> 
> 
> > NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cant wait to get my car back from paint shop so i can get those measurments....cant wait to get started


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped out...




















Pendant













> *
> stonedraiders1213 Posted Today, 03:59 PM
> cant wait to get my car back from paint shop so i can get those measurments....cant wait to get started
> *


When ever you are ready!!! will be here....



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 03:15 PM
> TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what up! Mr Shaggie.... 

What up! EL RAIDER!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques from the Homies in SANJO



















Gold plated these































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 21 2010, 11:13 PM~17267330
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques that were shipped out...
> 
> ...



puro working :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Niccce work!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaques that were cut today










Big 4 ft plaque 








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*TTMFT for my homeboy Joe'*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

joel, i need one more pendant bro

thanks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: whats up jol hows the charm comeing along thanks also need to bring you my vice prez hood thing let me know were to meet again thanks Rolo IMPRESSIONS CC


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

i got mine nice work jagster #1


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey i need 8 plaqes that say untouchables plainview tx.all chrome sumthin like the one that say devotions on top.thaks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Gotti Posted Apr 23 2010, 01:05 PM
> TTMFT for my homeboy Joe'
> *


 Your is done will be shipping today or tomorrow... thanks again Serg...!!!



> *
> curiousdos Posted Apr 23 2010, 10:21 PM
> joel, i need one more pendant bro
> 
> ...


You got it Chis!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Apr 24 2010, 11:10 PM
> whats up jol hows the charm comeing along thanks also need to bring you my vice prez hood thing let me know were to meet again thanks Rolo IMPRESSIONS CC
> *


What up Rolo!!! this week... we can meet to handle the pendant and hood.... thanks again!!



> *
> OG-CRENSHAW Posted Yesterday, 11:28 AM
> i got mine nice work jagster #1
> 
> *


 Thanks, been doing work for Devotions for along time!!!! thanks again
:biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *droptop63 Posted Yesterday, 07:58 PM
> hey i need 8 plaqes that say untouchables plainview tx.all chrome sumthin like the one that say devotions on top.thaks
> *


Will do... give me a couple of days to get your design do!!! thanks

Motorcycle plaques



















License plate topper










Busy... Weekend!!!! Now busy week!!! thanks !!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut today and at the chrome shop tonight!


































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17277504
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> some plaques that were cut today
> ...


looks good thanks homie let me know when your done so i can give you a call thanks again joel :cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up ese!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

koo ass cat!! looking good homie :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:16 PM
> Keep up the good work bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 11:20 AM
> TO THE TOP
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped..





























Firewall pattern that we matched













> *%candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 11:25 PM
> looks good thanks homie let me know when your done so i can give you a call thanks again joel
> 
> *


THey are on the move!!!... I think it will be better i delievered them to you this weekend!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:46 PM
> Whats up ese!!
> *


What up Big Shaggie!!! going to get that price on that engraving for you!! thanks again



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 08:04 AM
> ttt
> *


Get to work!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> 68niou1 Posted Today, 11:15 AM
> koo ass cat!! looking good homie
> *


Plaques in the works!!!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*You send that out Joel?*_ :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 1 2010, 11:59 AM~17066076
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Some new plaques that we shipped...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT bad assss work no BS !!! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ur pms full


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WUTZ GOOD JOE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques cut today...









































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 05:48 PM
> TTMFT bad assss work no BS !!! Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 06:38 PM
> Ur pms full
> *


Cleared.... PM Sent!



> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 08:35 PM
> WUTZ GOOD JOE!
> *


What up! Puro!!! Just work on this side!!...





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped



















In the workz



















Pendant
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

see you this weekend homie post pics if you can before you leave thanks again


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good seen u in Tampa homie!! Can't wait to see d final product!! 
:thumbsup: good work!!

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Get to work!!! :biggrin: 




I'm at work :biggrin: 



any word on the sproket for Relay 4 Life bike?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 10:10 PM
> see you this weekend homie post pics if you can before you leave thanks again
> *


Will do!!!! See you in New Mexico!!!! thansk again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 11:48 PM
> Good seen u in Tampa homie!! Can't wait to see d final product!!
> good work!!
> ...


The engrave has them!!!! will post as soon as i get them..... It was good to see you guys also!!!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 08:06 AM
> Get to work!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were shipped



















Handle bars in the werkz




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicccceeeee!!!!! :0


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2010, 09:50 AM~17339948
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Will do!!!! See you in New Mexico!!!! thansk again!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The engrave has them!!!!  will post as soon as i get them.....  It was good to see you guys also!!!
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques than were cut today

























































Some forks





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 27 2010, 04:48 PM~17322182
> *TTMFT bad assss work no BS !!! Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



New plaques the were shippe d..




























Extend skirts for a big body caddy




















On our way to New Mexico in the morning!! See you guys out there!!!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2010, 11:06 PM~17357500
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques the were shippe d..
> 
> ...


NICE .....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel i want some faldas for the cady lol!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15655514
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques tha twe lasered out yesterday
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP JOEL I NEED SOME WHEEL CHIPS WITH THIS LOGO ON THEM CUANTO Y POR QUE TAN CARO!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were shipped...



















We were out for a couple of days... NOw back to work!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up jol just droping by to remind you abought the draft for thouse two other plaques with the raised la cc letterrs thanks again brother Rolo...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Nelson's new plaques... thanks for the order!!



















Stilo-G, where you get that pix? that was us in New Mexico!!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 06:51 PM
> QUOTE(POISON 831 @ May 4 2010, 11:48 AM)
> Q vo joel!! I got the ELITE pendant already homie it came out badass!! Gracias!
> ...


Yeah post a pix!!! I did not even see the final product...




> *MOSTHATED CC Posted May 3 2010, 06:38 PM
> This guy does good work and is real cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 06:12 PM
> so how was your weekend joel ?
> 
> *


What up Mitch!!! Weekend was excellent!!! Had a great time in ABQ... We got nothing but luv out there... weather was cold as hell... Met alot of new customers.... Just have to get back to work... have to cad up a bunch of plaques and getting orders ready for Chicago and San Berdo... We are swamped at the moment but it makes us work harder... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOEL DID YOU CUT US ANOTHER PLAQUE YET??ON THE CELL SO CANT SEE IF YOU POSTED IT!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Feliz 5 de mayo !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 5 2010, 07:56 AM~17397486
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Nelson's new plaques... thanks for the order!!
> ...




right on brother!! they look good!!!
thanks again joel... you came thrue :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Muchas gracias mi JOEL for coming threw for the SolitoS Fam' like you always do!....*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 08:24 AM
> Muchas gracias mi JOEL for coming threw for the SolitoS Fam' like you always do!....
> *


You got it Serg!!! see you and the creww at the end of the Month!!!



> *
> 68niou1 Posted Yesterday, 11:09 PM
> right on brother!! they look good!!!
> thanks again joel... you came thrue
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were cut Yesterday...












































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Joel almost ready let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: *Wazzup,Joel..? 
Looking good, as always homie.... *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOEL THANKS AGAIN HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO SHIP HOMIE! MY HOMIE/CLUB BROTHER IS A DEDICATED RIDER AND THIS IS WELL DESERVED!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Joel clear your inbox cabron lol*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques cut yesterdsy
































> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> JOEL THANKS AGAIN HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO SHIP HOMIE! MY HOMIE/CLUB BROTHER IS A DEDICATED RIDER AND THIS IS WELL DESERVED!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> streetrider Posted Yesterday, 09:54 PM
> Wazzup,Joel..?
> Looking good, as always homie....
> *


Thanks Homie!!!



> *
> Indio123 Posted Yesterday, 09:49 PM
> What's up Joel almost ready let me know.
> *


They are almost done!!! will call you when they are ready thanks



> *
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 07:29 PM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What up! Serg!!! just did thanks Joel


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just checking on that pendant Joel...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 5 2010, 01:09 PM~17400277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT for Jagster![/b] :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOEL HOW WE LOOKIN ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 925rider Posted Yesterday, 12:25 PM
> lookin good
> *





> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 10:41 PM
> Taking you back on top bro!
> 
> ...


What up!!! Pat



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 12:25 PM
> lookin good
> *


 Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *
> curiousdos Posted May 7 2010, 11:23 PM
> just checking on that pendant Joel...
> *


Should be done! will check on it!!! :biggrin: 

What up!! MR SHAGGIE, Billy, Mitch and El Raider!!!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 08:28 AM
> JOEL HOW WE LOOKIN ?
> *


Ready!! :biggrin: 












Shipped plaques..




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Joel I see el nogocio va cada dia mejor  keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up bro looking good


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ur in box is full


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 02:59 PM
> was up Joel I see el nogocio va cada dia mejor  keep up the great work
> *


What up!! Just working Bro!!! We do our best for our customers!!! See u soon Buddy!!! and get back to work!!! ESE!!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:48 PM
> Whats up bro looking good
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 07:02 PM
> Ur in box is full
> *



Cleared!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were cut today...





























Top Secret plaques



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some .375" rear end supports for the Homies









































































Some bike pedals in the werkz















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Any pic of those pendants Joel?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS TOO?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 27 2010, 12:50 PM~17318596
> *Firewall pattern that we matched
> 
> 
> ...



how much for this, and can u match a glasshouse?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 11 2010, 09:27 AM~17453324
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some  .375" rear end supports for the Homies
> ...


they lookl good.joe  l


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 03:28 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS TOO?
> ElRody23 Posted Today, 03:26 PM
> Any pic of those pendants Joel?
> ...


Almost done... :biggrin: 



> *RO INDIO 321 Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> 
> they lookl good.joe  l
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New engraved plaque engraved on both sides




















Big 4 ft plaque shipped today





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

PAYMENT SENT JOEL! POST PICS .... LET ME KNOW WHEN SHIPPED ! thanks again!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Joel they look good I'll give u a call later.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JOEL!!
PURO


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 08:28 AM
> SUP JOEL!!
> PURO
> *


What up! Puro!!! Just working..... Homie!!!



> *
> Indio123 Posted Today, 08:27 AM
> Thanks Joel they look good I'll give u a call later.
> *


Cool!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 12:40 AM
> PAYMENT SENT JOEL! POST PICS .... LET ME KNOW WHEN SHIPPED ! thanks again!
> *


Will get it ready... thanks

Some hood emblems






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 12 2010, 12:35 AM~17462415
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Almost done... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


kool!! 

Thanks!! Post pics when posible!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Man joel this plaque is sick man u do bad ass work homie can wait to see my plaque fully engraved now lol 

New engraved plaque engraved on both sides


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

plaques shipped yet joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Shipped

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

[
Some hood emblems



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

How much for this logo... PM if you like... I need like 6 of them...  







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good looking out on doing that bike pendant Joel... i will give you that call on monday


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



New plaques cut today....





















































































What up!! Noah!!!






> *
> curiousdos Posted Today, 11:25 PM
> good looking out on doing that bike pendant Joel... i will give you that call on monday
> *


 :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2010, 07:01 PM~17216786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

brother Larry's :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS JOL FOR EVERYTHING MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ROLO IMPRESSIONS LA CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Those Sychotik ones are sick thanks homie can't wait to see them chromed


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

how much for rear suport for chevy caprice 
that says 805 STYLE


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

It was nicee seeing u joel :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

BACK TTT FOR JAGSTER


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted May 15 2010, 03:57 PM
> THANKS JOL FOR EVERYTHING MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ROLO IMPRESSIONS LA CC
> *


thanks Rolo!!!! will cut your plaques today...



> *
> TUKINSTANG Posted May 15 2010, 10:03 PM
> Those Sychotik ones are sick thanks homie can't wait to see them chromed
> *


Will be done tuesday!! so you guys can make that dub Show!!



> *
> GUS 650 Posted May 15 2010, 11:34 PM
> TTT
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: 



> *
> 805Alfy Posted May 15 2010, 11:38 PM
> how much for rear suport for chevy caprice
> that says 805 STYLE
> *


PM Sent



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 02:24 PM
> TTMFT
> *


Your plaque is at the engraver's took it on Friday!!! thanks 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 04:44 PM
> It was nicee seeing u joel
> *



WHat up!! Shaggie!! it was a a suprise to see you and your family at the show!! see you in two weeks !!!



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 07:43 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> CUZICAN Posted Today, 08:52 AM
> BACK TTT FOR JAGSTER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped Friday

Matched their existing one!!





























We were up in Fresno yesterday, it was a good show.... it was good seeing alot of new and old friends!! 



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

whats up joel, I was talking to you at the end of the show in fresno yesturday and then you put me to work lol. but im going to send you my one of kind work and hopefully you can bust it out before you know gives me my refund.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

hey homie i had to leave cali early so just hit me up when there done thanks brother post some pics too if you get a chance thanks again joel your the man


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 17 2010, 09:32 AM~17514521
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> thanks Rolo!!!! will cut your plaques today...THANKS JOEL AS ALWAYS MUCH RESPECT ROLO..IMPRESSIONS LA CC :biggrin:
> Will be done tuesday!! so you guys can make that dub Show!!
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Back ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badd asss work :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:29 AM
> Badd asss work
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 08:43 PM
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




New plaques shipped..























We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT for Joel!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

You do some badass work homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:10 PM
> How's it going homei just checking in. Let me know what's up homie. Keep up the great work.
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *mr.casper Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> CANT WAIT TO START MY BIKE PARTS! KEEP UP DA GREAT WORK
> *


Let us know!

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...


























































> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 08:47 PM
> You do some badass work homie
> *


What up!! Mitch!!! see u in SAC?






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sup joel any word on the northern style c.c. plaque ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicee pic by no bueno lol :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Let me know when you have the design done for 1 Firme CC. I will be at your shop on Monday bro. Gracias.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2010, 07:59 AM~17539289
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> Let us know!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> ebarraga Posted Yesterday, 05:18 PM
> Let me know when you have the design done for 1 Firme CC. I will be at your shop on Monday bro. Gracias.
> *


Cool!! 



> *
> El Chicano Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> TTMFT!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

New plaque



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I want some socios emblems for the knockoffs... how much??


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG (Aug 2, 2008)

I NEED A PLAQUE DONE HOW MUCH HOMIE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Joel! 

I need that little emblem made for my car. Can you PM your box is full. 

Thanks,

X


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT keep up the badass work Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> lethaljoe Posted Yesterday, 01:11 PM
> hows those sychotik plaques comming?
> *


What up! shipped today... wll post pix tomorrow thanks


New order shipped






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2010, 12:31 AM~17559523
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up! shipped today... wll post pix tomorrow thanks
> 
> *


thanks bro. looking forward to the pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badd ass work carnal lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

are my pendants still at the engraver?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 09:08 AM~17561598
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> *


well you came to the right guy very good to deal with awsome guy and great quality you will be very happy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 09:08 AM~17561598
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> *



you can order 1 to as many you want also there is no set up fee :biggrin: 

$130.00 chrome $140.00 gold


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 11:08 AM~17561598
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> *


He does top of the line work and hes got really great prices and he has a fast turn around time


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:55 AM
> Badd ass work carnal lol
> *


Thanks Homie!!! see u next week!!



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 07:15 AM
> are my pendants still at the engraver?
> *


Yeah... i think next week.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Mr.GreenEyes 1 Posted Today, 09:08 AM
> WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> *



Hit us up when you are ready!!!! We will hook it up!!!! thanks



> *
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 04:21 PM
> QUOTE(Mr.GreenEyes 1 @ May 21 2010, 09:08 AM)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 07:31 PM
> you can order 1 to as many you want also there is no set up fee
> 
> ...





> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 07:47 PM
> QUOTE(Mr.GreenEyes 1 @ May 21 2010, 11:08 AM)
> WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> ...


 :biggrin: ... Your new order will be cut on Monday!!

New plaques shipped out..


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17568287
> *
> New plaques shipped out..
> 
> ...


oooooooooooh. thats the shit. good job joel


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que paso Joel how you been hermano??


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

hey homie was your phone # ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget that JAGSTER will have a booth at our show


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so how was the show today ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:49 PM
> so how was the show today ?
> *


What up Mitch!!! I did not go to the Ventura show... i stayed local was at a motorcycle show... i heard that it was good... maybe next year...see u this weekend...



> *lethaljoe Posted May 22 2010, 05:59 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ May 21 2010, 11:10 PM)
> 
> New plaques shipped out..
> ...


Cool... thanks they are on the way... in time for that show.. :biggrin: 



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted May 22 2010, 08:35 AM
> que paso Joel how you been hermano??
> *


What up!! working!! how about u guys... u guys going to the Socios show?

New plaques that were shipped





















Gearing up for a long week... thanks for checking out our topic!!!! :biggrin: 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up joel post up pics when our plaques are done thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

What's up Joel how the Impressions pendants coming along


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Joel you get anything in the mail yet carnal?_


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *%candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 12:44 PM
> what up joel post up pics when our plaques are done thanks
> 
> *


Just waiting on the two tone one!!!!thanks :biggrin: 



> *
> payaso80564 Posted Yesterday, 10:33 PM
> What's up Joel how the Impressions pendants coming along
> *


Engraver has them>>> just waiting...  



> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 08:09 AM
> Joel you get anything in the mail yet carnal?
> *


What up!!! just got it yesterday... will hit this coming week thanks again

new plaques cut yesterday..















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

How much for pendants?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New engraved plaques
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2010, 08:56 AM~17609392
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: man cant wait to get them bro looks really good


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 21 2010, 05:21 PM~17564915
> *well you came to the right guy very good to deal with awsome guy and great quality you will be very happy  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

any idea when my plaques should be here?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 11:12 AM
> 
> man cant wait to get them bro looks really good
> ...


Should have this coming week... sorry for the delay... !!! :biggrin: 




> *
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 11:29 AM
> QUOTE(%candy mobile% @ May 21 2010, 05:21 PM)
> well you came to the right guy very good to deal with awsome guy and great quality you will be very happy
> ...


Thanks!!! Your orders done will ship on tuesday!!



> *
> lethaljoe Posted Yesterday, 01:48 PM
> any idea when my plaques should be here?
> *


Shipped last Friday should be there today or tomorrow!! thanks again...

New plaques that were shipped yesterday



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

As always looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17620897
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Should have this coming week... sorry for the delay... !!! :biggrin:
> Thanks!!! Your orders done will ship on tuesday!!
> ...


no problem homie its worth the wait thanks


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

joel, i got the sychotik plaques today. damn they look good. im sure they were tough to cut. great job homie. looking forward to more of your buisness.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2010, 10:56 AM~17609392
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> ...


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt for the homie joel


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@May 27 2010, 09:46 PM~17628523
> *ttt for the homie joel
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@May 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17625256
> *joel, i got the sychotik plaques today. damn they look good. im sure they were tough to cut. great job homie. looking forward to more of your buisness.
> *



another happy customer


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 09:59 AM
> another happy customer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *79 cutty Posted Yesterday, 12:45 PM
> As always looking good!
> *


Thanks!!!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 01:02 PM
> no problem homie its worth the wait thanks
> *


its being gold plated today...



> *
> $mr blvd$ Posted Yesterday, 09:46 PM
> ttt for the homie joel
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday....

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 28 2010, 11:07 AM~17632492
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thanks!!!!
> ...


see you next week in cali joe


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TTT for the homie for have krazy mad skillz* :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques











































> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 08:24 PM
> looking really good homie. Sunday is right around the corner, we are very exited.
> *


See u tomorrow.. been in SAC all day today... met up with some new customers... thanks



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 09:20 PM
> TTT for the homie for have krazy mad skillz
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Pendants???? 

For Sychotik??? 

How much?/???


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 07:41 AM
> TTMFT
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 07:01 PM
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New engraved plaques



































































Have a great time in SAC this weekend... and thanks for all the support!!!!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Hows my plaques comin along homie cant wait to bolt them up


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice see u badd ass work 

TTT for the best :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*You still make the covers that go over the taillights for these carnal?*


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2010, 12:23 PM~17664941
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I LOVE IT :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET THEM THANKS HOMIE


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THIS WAY HOMIE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW.......HOPE YOU FELLAS HAD A GOOD TIME AND HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

CAN U DO YOU 6 BATTERIES LONG HOLD DOWNS OF THE CLUB NAME?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






> *TUKINSTANG Posted Yesterday, 11:34 PM
> CAN U DO YOU 6 BATTERIES LONG HOLD DOWNS OF THE CLUB NAME?
> *


Yes we can just need dims... thanks again 



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 08:41 PM
> GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THIS WAY HOMIE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW.......HOPE YOU FELLAS HAD A GOOD TIME AND HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK....
> *


It was good to see you guys there also... we had a good time!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 08:38 PM
> TTT
> *


your plaques are almost done homie!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 04:25 PM
> I LOVE IT  CANT WAIT TO GET THEM THANKS HOMIE
> *


Will call you later. thanks



> *
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 02:38 PM
> You still make the covers that go over the taillights for these carnal?
> 
> *


Yeah i have som ein stock.... thanks


Some new plaques that were cut yesterday..















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

If u want the best gotta go to da best and thats Joel at Jagster Lazer Cuttings


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:Hey jol I texed you hope you got it whenever your ready to meet so I can get the two plaques from you ok doggy much respect IMPRESSIONS CC Rolo


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

What up Jag, just checking status of the FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB order, PM me let me know whats up....thanks


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyword on the topper and the chips carnal?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Gotti Posted Today, 09:06 AM
> Anyword on the topper and the chips carnal?
> *


What up!!! think they were shipped.... will check on it!!!! 



> *
> AMFCUSTOMS559 Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> What up Jag, just checking status of the FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB order, PM me let me know whats up....thanks
> *


In the werkz should have this comiong week...



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 11:17 PM
> :biggrin:Hey jol I texed you hope you got it whenever your ready to meet so I can get the two plaques from you ok doggy much respect IMPRESSIONS CC Rolo
> *


they are done will hit you tomorrow... so we can meet thanks again ROLO :biggrin: 




> *tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 06:09 PM
> If u want the best gotta go to da best and thats Joel at Jagster Lazer Cuttings
> *


Both your plaques will be ready to shipp on monday!!!! thanks again 


Some new items that i got from the engrave... then going to chrome




























also a plaque






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

ARE U SELLING THE THE DUMP CAPS CAUSE I WILL BUY THEM RIGHT NOW IF NOT CAN I GET THEM ENGRAVED CHROME AND GOLD?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *TUKINSTANG Posted Yesterday, 11:48 PM
> ARE U SELLING THE THE DUMP CAPS CAUSE I WILL BUY THEM RIGHT NOW IF NOT CAN I GET THEM ENGRAVED CHROME AND GOLD?
> *


Hello, those are for a customer... i can make some for you..... PM me if you are interested.... thanks



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:44 PM
> Looks good
> *


What up!!! BIG SHAG!! :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut today
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2010, 01:23 PM~17664941
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: these came out really nice


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@Jun 4 2010, 08:53 AM~17694652
> *:wow:  :wow:  these came out really nice
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new stuff...


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some more new stuff...
> 
> ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*POST UP THE ALL CHROME ONE TOO. :biggrin: *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

how was the show today ?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:47 AM
> how was the show today ?
> *


What up Mitch!!! Show was really good... lots of people.... got plenty new orders saw a bunch of friends!!! and had a goodtime!!!! over all bad ass!!!! only bad thing was the heat!!!!! 

Some new plaques that were shipped ..























































> *
> tkustomstx Posted Jun 5 2010, 05:45 PM
> POST UP THE ALL CHROME ONE TOO.
> tkustomstx Posted Jun 5 2010, 05:38 PM
> ...


Will do Homie!!!! just have to clean it up!!! thanks again!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks joel got the plaques in today they came out sick brother i didnt waste any time putting it up :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

nice seeing you at the show joel


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Joel! Is it ready? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> A&Rplating Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> nice seeing you at the show joel
> *


Good seeing you guys also... see u next month



> *xavierthexman Posted Today, 08:44 AM
> Joel! Is it ready?
> *


almost... :biggrin: 




> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 09:35 PM
> thanks joel got the plaques in today they came out sick brother i didnt waste any time putting it up
> *


It looks even better on the car!!!! thanks again

Some new plaques that were cut




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Gracias bro this Plaque is sick! It was good to meet you bro and your shop is putting out some quality work!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey joel just a reminder for the pendent for my vice thanks joel for everything Rolo


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

q~vo Joel whats new homie!!
you doing some nice work hermano!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *ebarraga Posted Yesterday, 02:25 PM
> Gracias bro this Plaque is sick! It was good to meet you bro and your shop is putting out some quality work!
> 
> *


It was good to also meet you.... your plaque is at the chrome shop.... should be ready by the weekend.... thanks for your business!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 02:25 PM
> hey joel just a reminder for the pendent for my vice thanks joel for everything Rolo
> *


Working on it .... will have by the weekend.... thanks again for everything also hope them brackets worked..



> *EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 09:44 PM
> q~vo Joel whats new homie!!
> you doing some nice work hermano!!
> *


Thanks Bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 06:43 PM
> TTMFT
> *


Your plaques are done.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were shipped






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

can you make custom window cranks and door handels?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

* :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Can you make me a kustom shifter for a 63 impala column shift


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 10 2010, 11:23 AM~17748856
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


_*My boy Serg *_ :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NUTHIN YET?????


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 9 2010, 10:30 PM~17745061
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!! thats what im talking about
:worship: fast service thanks again karnalito! estan chigonas :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey joel thanks again for everything but as you told me heres another reminder for the charm for my vice prez just tex me were to meet ok the king taco is cool thanks again Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Man Joel u b doin the damn thang homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 12:12 PM
> Man Joel u b doin the damn thang homie
> *


Your plaques were shipped!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *rolandos1963 Posted Today, 09:18 AM
> hey joel thanks again for everything but as you told me heres another reminder for the charm for my vice prez just tex me were to meet ok the king taco is cool thanks again Rolo
> *


Looking good!!!! its done!! :biggrin: 

More new plaques















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

do you guys do a single chrome plaque with engraving?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ORALE! JOEL STRAIGHT UP!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:420: FOR REAL


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> show-bound Posted Yesterday, 06:54 PM
> ORALE! JOEL STRAIGHT UP!
> *


You got it!!! :biggrin: 



> *REAL4LIFECC Posted Today, 12:03 AM
> FOR REAL
> *


Let me know when you ready!!! homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking nice


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

show today ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT !!! For the best


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Jun 12 2010, 10:14 PM
> looking nice
> 
> ...



Thanks Mitch!!! naw no show this weekend just met with a couple of new customers.... relaxed with the family and cad up a bunch of new plaques... 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:54 AM
> TTMFT !!! For the best
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Engraved items



































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Niceee!! :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques







































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:42 PM
> Niceee!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

still no pendants huh??????


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

WUDUP JOEL ITS RAY W/ SDCC TTT FOR THE BEST PLAQUES OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up ese ttt :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Sr.Castro Posted Today, 08:07 PM
> 
> will b calling u sooooooooon
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *88spokes Posted Today, 05:46 PM
> great work! I see mine thanks!
> *


thanks for your business!!!



> *
> 
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 09:47 AM
> HELLO JOEL I TRYED GETTING A HOLD OF YOU A FEW TIMES ON
> ...


Good to hear that!!!! just been very busy.... next time drop by the shop.... thanks agan

new plaques the were cut today....






































































































































> *
> b2bluskyz Posted Today, 09:15 AM
> WUDUP JOEL ITS RAY W/ SDCC TTT FOR THE BEST PLAQUES OUT THERE
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 10:04 PM
> looking good.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Sup Joel is our 1 Firme CC plaque ready. I heard it just came out of chrome.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> ebarraga Posted Today, 07:25 AM
> Sup Joel is our 1 Firme CC plaque ready. I heard it just came out of chrome.
> *


Will post tonight!!!! thanks :biggrin: 

a new big plaque














































Thanks for all the luv and support!!! We will continue to provide quality work for quality customer. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn what did that cost? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

100 pages of happy customers :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 AM~17792331
> *still no pendants huh??????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT for the best


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:55 AM
> TTT for the best
> *


Sweet!!!! see u guys when u guys are here in L.A.



> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 05:16 PM
> 100 pages of happy customers
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


New engraved plaques



















































new engraved plaques













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sup Joel, hey can u pm me some prices on gold, gold chrome engraved, and chrome n gold, thanks, Raul , (plaques)


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2010, 09:34 AM~17814524
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> ...



Look'n good :0


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel the plaques look badass homie just wanted to say thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut today!!!




























































> *
> deesta Posted Today, 04:41 PM
> Look'n good
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Were u been? what ever you need Homie! thanks again



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 08:12 PM
> What up joel the plaques look badass homie just wanted to say thanks
> *


They look good!!! thanks :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

looks tight joel ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17800691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: joel thanks again for everything brother you tex me when my other plaque is done good seeing you again today as always much respect to you and yours Rolo IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Sweet!!!! see u guys when u guys are here in L.A.
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> New engraved plaques
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so how was your fathers day ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *ANTDOGG Posted Jun 18 2010, 08:26 AM
> looks tight joel ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Jun 18 2010, 08:16 PM
> joel thanks again for everything brother you tex me when my other plaque is done good seeing you again today as always much respect to you and yours Rolo IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB
> *


Thanks!!!!



> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:14 PM
> so how was your fathers day ?
> 
> What up Mitch!! it was good, hung out with my son.... how was yours?
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it was great. spent time with the kids and had a nice bar-b-q.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 07:31 PM
> it was great. spent time with the kids and had a nice bar-b-q.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were cut yesterday...















































Engraved plaque



















Bike forks

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT form my homie joel


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were shipped...























> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> Whats up loko!!!
> *


See u this weekend if you come thru....




> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 07:51 PM
> TTMFT form my homie joel
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 23 2010, 08:30 AM~17864847
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Plaques that were shipped...
> ...


HEY BRO DO U MAKE STEERING WHEELS WITH THE CAR PLAQUES i NEED ONE THAT WILL FIT A 85 EL CAMINO PM A PRICE POR FAVOR


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[





















dammmmmmmmmmmmm great work


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 09:01 PM
> Keep up the good work homie. Hope that you and your family are doing good. I see that you are real busy that good homie. I wanted to ask about my parts to see everything is going? Let me know homie thanks.
> *


What up!! Jose!! your parts should be done this coming week... they are at the gold shop.... everything going great on this side! thanks again! :biggrin: 




> *
> TODD Posted Yesterday, 08:55 PM
> bump
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Rush plaques






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up Mitch!! :biggrin: 

New engraved two tone pendants in the werks
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

been hot up here. over 100*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2010, 11:19 PM~17821568
> *
> 
> Thanks!!! Were u been? what ever you need Homie! thanks again
> ...


What up Joel ? Just work'n, The same o... U no we going threw u on things we need :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 24 2010, 05:10 PM~17878759
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


Came out bad ass!!! I gotta get my Midnighters plaque...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR Posted Yesterday, 11:26 PM
> DAM LOOKS FREAKING NICE!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> MEXICA Posted Yesterday, 04:34 PM
> nice ehstd uppers joel are you guys going to the san bernardino show i see you there big homies
> *


What up!! Noel, it was good to see you this weekend!!!! See you this weekend!! thanks!!



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 04:16 PM
> its hot--102*
> *


That's Too hot!!!

Plaques that were shipped






























> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *deesta Posted Yesterday, 09:40 PM
> What up Joel ? Just work'n, The same o... U no we going threw u on things we need
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 





> *
> _BiG_PaT_ Posted Today, 07:48 AM
> Came out bad ass!!! I gotta get my Midnighters plaque...
> 
> *


When ever you are ready!!!! 



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> TTT!!!
> *


What up!! Mr Shaggie!!!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up joel


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Jun 29 2010, 07:48 AM~17915440
> *Came out bad ass!!! I gotta get my Midnighters plaque...
> *



wut u waiting on BIG PAT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Just received my LuxuriouS pendant today it came out BAD ASS!!!! Gracias


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 29 2010, 05:12 PM~17920049
> *wut u waiting on BIG PAT :biggrin:
> *



gotta get the cash together for it :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> C.V. LUX Posted Today, 12:10 AM
> Just received my LuxuriouS pendant today it came out BAD ASS!!!! Gracias
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 12:35 PM
> what up joel
> *


What up!! Joe...... Just here working!!! Hope everything good over there!!

New cut plaques






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What up!! Joe...... Just here working!!! Hope everything good over there!!

going good homie just need to hit a show this weekend to show off the engraved plaques :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

how much do u charge for a plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 08:26 PM
> What up!! Joe...... Just here working!!! Hope everything good over there!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Engraved two tone bike parts for Mr Billy.... two bikes... 20" we made complete other parts we given to us to add engraving





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Jun 30 2010, 05:05 AM~17924735
> *gotta get the cash together for it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2010, 08:46 AM~17935320
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jun 30 2010, 10:35 PM~17932021
> *how much do u charge for a plaque
> *


_Joes the best in the buiss carnal..... _


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *themadmexican Posted Today, 10:11 AM
> can't wait for my hitch cover to come in!
> *


What up !!! its almost done!!! came out bad ass!!!! thanks again!!! :biggrin: 



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 12:49 PM
> 
> GOOD JOB JOEL, THE PARTS LOOK SICK!!
> *


Thanks Billy!!!



> *
> betosbomb Posted Yesterday, 02:41 PM
> BAD ASS WORK
> *


What up!! Beto!! send me them CADS to hook them up!!! :biggrin: 

Some new plaques in process...









































> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 12:15 PM
> QUOTE(doggy @ Jun 30 2010, 10:35 PM)
> how much do u charge for a plaque
> ...



What up! Homie! :biggrin: :biggrin: I got money for the next order!!! thanks again



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up ?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

any show today ?


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT Feliz 4th carnal


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order shipped...







































> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:17 PM
> any show today ?
> *


What up Mitch!!! Naw stood home wth the family.... Getting ready for a busy ass summer...



> *
> titolokz Posted Yesterday, 10:27 PM
> TTT
> *


What up!! i sent your order out already.. thanks



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:26 PM
> TTT Feliz 4th carnal
> *


Had a little get together at my house.... had a goodtime!! y tu?














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 5 2010, 12:51 PM~17964759
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New order shipped...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New stuff










Car plaque









Bike plaque






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> titolokz Posted Today, 08:32 AM
> Ttt
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 06:12 PM
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> Whats up loko
> *


What up! Shag...coming down this weekend?

New items









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

just got my order thanks joel top notch stuff


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! 

New plaques that were lasered out today...




























































































































> *ANTDOGG Posted Today, 03:06 PM
> just got my order thanks joel top notch stuff
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 7 2010, 04:45 AM~17971930
> *
> Car plaque
> 
> ...



Who dis plaque for? Someone tryna bite our shit!
We been rollin OSR for years


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up carnal yes we r going to L A on sat :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Killin the game One peice Of Metal at a time  :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New items that were shipped































> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:44 AM
> Whats up carnal yes we r going to L A on sat
> *


Good shit!!! to bad i will be out of town....  




> *
> CUZICAN Posted Today, 09:28 AM
> Killin the game One peice Of Metal at a time
> *


Thanks Homie!!! Been in the game for 10 years strong!!!! thanks... and much luv and respect to you and your brothers from the big UCE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Cant wait to bolt it up in my impala :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 9 2010, 08:23 PM~18007033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 10:02 AM
> TTT
> the poor boys Posted Jul 8 2010, 09:57 PM
> ...


What up Mitch!! Here in Denver this weekend...!!! :biggrin: 

New plaques cut on Thursday!!!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt for some bad ass work


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so how was the show ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> titolokz Posted Yesterday, 09:50 AM
> Ttt for some bad ass work
> *


What up!!! thanks your order is almost done... :biggrin: 

what up!!! Joe!!



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:29 PM
> so how was the show ?
> *


What up mitch!!! Show was good.. got a bunch of new orders and new customers.. over all the show great.. alot of cars and people...

New items 























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicee work !!!!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats kool.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

COO THANKS.CANT WAIT TO GET MY ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

thnx 4 the tail light covers i got from u in denver they look good.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!




> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 03:45 PM
> Nicee work !!!!!!!!
> *


Waht up Shag!!!! hope your trip was good... will hit u up tonight...



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:38 PM
> thats kool.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  



> *titolokz Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> COO THANKS.CANT WAIT TO GET MY ORDER
> *


Thanks for your business!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *84regal Posted Today, 07:27 AM
> thnx 4 the tail light covers i got from u in denver they look good.
> *



They look bad ass!!! what you or your club may need hit me up!!!! thanks again 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques cut yesterday




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! For the best!!! :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jul 13 2010, 10:31 AM~18034999
> *TTT!!! For the best!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't forget to pick up the September issue of Lowrider to read all about Jagster Engineering Group.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18048238
> *Don't forget to pick up the September issue of Lowrider to read all about Jagster Engineering Group.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro on your feature in Lowrider Magazine!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b]


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18048238
> *Don't forget to pick up the September issue of Lowrider to read all about Jagster Engineering Group.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

X63 big congrats homie TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!




We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

anything yet?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 14 2010, 11:12 PM~18050248
> *CONGRATS JAGSTER! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HOMEBOY! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)

How much for one of those but in chrome


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

whats up homie i need to order some wheel chips, gold Delegation with oriental blue backing, thanks


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Clean work :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CONGRATS ON YOUR LOWRIDER SPREAD JOEL. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Anything yet carnal?*


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn joel all the stuff came out bad bro nice work 


> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 20 2010, 08:39 AM~18091385
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Thanks Joel came out. Good now just got to go outside and put it on. :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 20 2010, 08:39 AM~18091385
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER























congrats homie  well deserve............


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i like your sons jersey joel


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:420:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18092578
> *clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro on the layout


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT to Jagster for his top notch work


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 12:22 PM~18092578
> *clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> ...


_*Es todo..... props on the layout homie..... "WELL DESERVED"*_


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *
> Indio123  Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> Thanks Joel came out. Good now just got to go outside and put it on.
> 
> *


Indio... looks Clean as hell!!




> *
> EL RAIDER  Yesterday, 11:22 AM
> clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> *


What up! El Raider!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> Mr Impala  Yesterday, 11:44 AM
> i like your sons jersey joel
> 
> *


What up Brent!!!! We are down with USC!!! Hey also thanks for hooking me up with your boy... he's making it happen!!! thanks again :biggrin: 



> *Gotti  Today, 06:33 AM
> Es todo..... props on the layout homie..... "WELL DESERVED"
> 
> *


Thanks Serg!!! we been in the Game for a long time!!!!



> *tkustomstx  Yesterday, 07:14 PM
> TTMFT to Jagster for his top notch work
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Bike parts that were shipped!!





































Serg heres the plaque on its way up there..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18092578
> *clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> ...


si seÑor!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey joel is my classics glendale az plaque done?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 14 2010, 09:42 AM~18043687
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Bike parts that were shipped!!





































dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm those came out sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18092578
> *clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel how my plaque comin :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

joel I need a few things homie! pm sent!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko!!! 

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 28 2010, 09:09 AM~18162457
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


whats your paypal??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

COLOR=red]NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!</span>

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 22 2010, 08:54 AM~18110969
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...






DAMN THEM ISLANDERS C.C PLAQUES LOOKIN GOOD :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:22 AM~18092578
> *clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*THANKS FOR THE PLAUQES, THEY CAME OUT GREAT!!! BADASS ENGRAVING TOO!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 31 2010, 12:53 AM~18191599
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


did you guys finish the viejitos miami fl


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! Whats up loko how r u doing??


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up joel ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

hey joe anything new on that impala shifter


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

whats up joe was checking up on those delegation chips


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 3 2010, 07:33 AM~18215446
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


thats a good thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up bro did u see jaime :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

JOE CALL ME UP LOKO NEED TRACKING ON A FEW PLAQUES HOMIE THANKS


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT for the best :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Joel got another new club here in th 831 they will hit u up soon


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

* :biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

New plaques shipped

































DAMN LOOKS REAL GOOD :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

looking good thanks joel sorry for all the trouble but we wanted a nice looking plaque and that's what you gave us thanks again to you and your hefito  can't wait to get them. :biggrin:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

TTT
how it coming along homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Joel i just got my plaque in and it looks bad ass  
Cant wait for my next order cuz u put out top quality work homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 7 2010, 02:56 AM~18250624
> *
> Working on it!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


thanks homie,kant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:00 AM~18234907
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANX FOR THE PERSONAL DELIVERY OF OUR PLAQUES, THEY CAME OUT SWEET EVEN BETTER WHEN THEY WERE MOUNTED :biggrin:


----------



## WatsonVille (Aug 9, 2010)

Do u do any work on lowrider bikes..........like Making some Custom Forks.........hit me up if u can


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just put my order in for my Chips


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicce how was vegas!!


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 10 2010, 09:35 AM~18273865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...



TTT nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:0 hey joel you got any pictures of those padrinos plaques finished these homies want to check em out can't wait know they're going to come out clean


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I NEED 4 OF THEM IN GOLD, CAN YOU PLEASE P.M. THE INFO SO I CAN SEND PAYMENT, GRACIAS.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 10 2010, 09:35 AM~18273865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :nicoderm: those are nice


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sup joe' I need to order a chrome, gold engraved plaque, wuts the turnaround on that??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

STILL NUTHIN BRO????


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 11 2010, 09:56 AM~18283714
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 kant wait to see it homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 12 2010, 09:49 AM~18292037
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

SENDING THE FERIA FOR THE SPOKES 'N LOCS PLAQUES ON MONDAY... :biggrin: PM ME YOUR INFO.. THANKS.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 12 2010, 09:49 AM~18292037
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RS G (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT for some bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

do u have any OBSESSION ATL medallions


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

did you send the last plaqes for viejitos miami fl


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

any progress on my order?? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko do u have good news for me bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

How's mine coming along bro??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up with the rims?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 AM~18321156
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...




i see a few local clubs in there


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2010, 09:56 AM~18342099
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2010, 09:56 AM~18342099
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


O ok koo!! Thanks


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Any updates on mine boss man


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2010, 09:49 AM~18351757
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Lookn good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

waddup joel hit me up .,..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Q~vo homie!!!
que ahi de nuevo vato lowko!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2010, 08:49 AM~18351757
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> Working on them... will ship out early this coming week thansk again for your business!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Joel, 
Double D said you got the plaque from him aready, we need ten of them homie. for the Vallejo Chapter. thanks again, i'll call you this week. Art Way of Life Vallejo C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko u see jaime ?????


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

Those are sick


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

hey gracias joel they came out real nice :biggrin: tell el jefito keep up the good work :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

pics of extended skirts for a 94 lac


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

do u still extend skirts so i can send mine


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the call loko cant wait to see the part wen thay get back from jaime :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

New plaques laser out



















LOOKING NICE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

STILL NUTHIN??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

How it coming along homie??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! Bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 30 2010, 09:28 AM~18439694
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yea homie kant wait to see it


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 1 2010, 09:25 AM~18459428
> *
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work bro!!
Sent u a PM


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: GREAT WORK ....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

j[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 2 2010, 09:39 AM~18469159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Damn homie looks NICE!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel did u get my pm's ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 7 2010, 09:53 AM~18505576
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: got em today! very nice work man, we'll be putting in another order SOON


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

Got mine in today and damn!! Looks really good!! Good work bro!!


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 2 2010, 07:39 AM~18469159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko !!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

pm me a price for some luxurious plaques


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 7 2010, 08:53 AM~18505576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danger!! :wow: Those look firme as hell!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 9 2010, 06:51 AM~18523174
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


looking good homie like always Time 2 Shine :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo let me now cant wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHATS THE WORD ON MY PENDANTS


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

how we looking Joel ? are they about done... WAY OF LIFE Baby


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up joel hows it going homie . :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 10 2010, 01:03 PM~18534915
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


GOOD TIMES CC COMING WITH ANOTHER ORDER JOE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko how r u doing way badass work ese!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty Habits C.C (Sep 6, 2010)

What's good homie!!!!!! Where are the cut out for our plaques i wanna check them out!!!!!!! Get at me! :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats up bro. I need a plaque made. Can you pm me a price on this one? And also a price list on upgrades, Gold, Engraved, Chrome&gold?


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 14 2010, 08:31 AM~18563510
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


cool homie thanks ill hit u up before the end of the week and thanks again homie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

P.M. SENT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wat up homie sent a PM, get bak at me homie. Thanks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 13 2010, 08:45 AM~18554145
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...



Thats clean!!!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I need a price on some tommys kustoms wheel chips


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Joel...got the package today and as always Top Notch work bro


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

a joel i get with u monday so we can get the plaques shiped . and thanks again homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

around how much do yall charge 4 a plaque


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko y have pics :biggrin:


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up joel can u put up the finished time 2 shine plaque pics also u will here from me tomarow so i can get them off your hand and thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo ill call u bro gracias :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 16 2010, 09:13 AM~18582601
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...




THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! THAT IS SERVICE!!!! MONEY WAS SEND AND HOMIE HOOKED US UP! LOOKS GREAT... CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PLATED AND ENGRAVED  

Thanks Jagster


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 15 2010, 11:06 PM~18319105
> *do u have any OBSESSION ATL medallions
> *


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMM, JOEL YOUR THE MAN HOMIE, OUR PLAQUES ARE OFF THE HOOK HOMIE. HEY PROPS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOURS. YOU HAVE A GIFT, THANKS AGAIN & GODS BLESSINGS TO YOU & YOURS HOMIE.PREZ OF( WAY OF LIFE C.C. VALLEJO CHAPTER).


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice !! Bro cant wait to see on the pedal car and cady :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2010, 08:06 AM~18620999
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 22 2010, 10:34 AM~18630903
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


Nice! you get mine cut yet?


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

uffin:   uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up joel any pics to show for me , post it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey send me the address to send my skirts to get extended


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> * <span style='color:blue'> Thanks homie your the man !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 22 2010, 02:06 AM~18620999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn................... :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

well be calling u soon joel for that order


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

looks good homie great job like always thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Say joel did u ship my plaques yet


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

pm sent thanks homie


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

hey bro, how much for some extended fleetwood skirts,(COMPLETE, no core)?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Im redy for the parts way :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Payment sent!!Please let me know when you got it?


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 24 2010, 10:13 AM~18652079
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks way :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Payment sent


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That 5th wheel is going to look chingon gracias joel ur the men :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18392270
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


hey joel great job people were loving your work at the WOODLAND SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

were the pictures of the finished 408 RYDERS plaques :cheesy:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel just wanna say thanks homie them plaques look bad a$$!! Jagster TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko nice work way :biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18700569
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics cant wait to see all the parts way :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 05:55 PM~18676151
> *hey bro, how much for some extended fleetwood skirts,(COMPLETE, no core)?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Could you guys do window cranks?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel ready for vegas way :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Bro.... Looking good.... Any pic's Of the CRUCEROS CAR CLUB hood emblems you working on..??? Thanks :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18700569
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> new stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 6 2010, 09:21 AM~18749749
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Damn homie the StreetLords plaques came out badass cant wait to see them when there done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Nasty Habits C.C (Sep 6, 2010)

Dam Joel you ripped it up on our plaques!!!!! Thanks Again homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 7 2010, 08:55 AM~18759009
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Oct 6 2010, 03:39 PM~18752755
> *Damn homie the StreetLords plaques came out badass cant wait to see them when there done :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Hell yea they came out good      :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

whats up joe will you be at the supershow in la in nov


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

No Worries Bro ... I'm sure the super show is a busy ass time for you... Sergio(The Guy that dropped off order) wasn't sure if hood emblems were going to say The Santa Barbara/Ventura or CAR CLUB or just club logo...?? What you think..?? :biggrin: :biggrin:   



finishing up your order after Vegas... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
New stuff

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS[/size][/color]

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT FOR JAGSTER LASER CUTTINGS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How did it goo in vegas way?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 13 2010, 02:08 AM~18790370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Some new stuff













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up way :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!!! Thanks for shiping my parts loko :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 13 2010, 11:00 AM~18799282
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Damn there badass joel


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

How much are the engraved pendants with chain???


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool just let my know homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill post pic wen i get the part on thank :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

THANX JOE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 15 2010, 10:20 AM~18818456
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Cant wait to see it with the gold on it! Top notch work bro.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/thfoto_groot[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> Looks Good<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/thfoto_groot[1].gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*






> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 15 2010, 08:20 AM~18818456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Are you guys coming to Bakersfield this weekend? If so let me so can you bring the Punisher stuff with you? Let me know as soon as you can. 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks way lol :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Now no part yet lol :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I been calling and got no reply back yet plus your voicemail box is full. Need the Punisher stuff for SEMA. We're leaving on Sunday morning. Hit me up as soon as you can. 661 204 1609
Alex


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

JAGSTER LASER CUTTINGS TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the parts thanks bro bad ass ill call u mañana  :biggrin:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

:biggrin: Thankx very satisfied


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18866429
> *I got the parts thanks bro bad ass ill call u mañana   :biggrin:
> *



post the pics cabron


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel it was nice seeing y way :biggrin: 

Whats up mr raider simon way cuando llege ala casa :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Joel.....

Just checking in too see how those parts are coming along


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Any word on the Punisher stuff? Truck leave to SEMA on Thursday Morning. I have left a few messages. Let me know whats going on. 
Alex


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Whats up Joel can u post the finished plaques for StreetLords :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel i pm u my order


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18912407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOOOOOOOOOOOW :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

there goes your plaque alex para que no digas que no


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks again Joel, came out nice like always!


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

I JUST WANNA LET YALL KNOW THAT I RECENTLY PLACED ON ORDER WITH JOEL-IT WAS KINDA SHORT NOTICE. I POPPED IN TO SEE THE HOMIE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW AND HE HAD MY TIE DOWN 5 DAYS EARLY. 

ALL I CAN SAY IF YOU WANT SOMETHING DONE RIGHT AND SOMEONE THAT EXCEEDS YOUR EXPECTATIONS, I CANNOT RECOMMEND JAGSTER ENOUGH-NO PAYASO HERE. 

THANKS JOEL MUCH APPRECIATED BROWN BROTHER.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

The Punisher stuff came out FLAWLESS!!! My client was happy with the car. Once again Joel and the Jagster crew are the SHIT!!! You can see the Punisher car at SEMA in the House Of Kolor booth this year if anyone is attending. Its not a lowrider its a CUSTOM BUILT ONE OFF CAR... Joel Thank you again.. See you soon
Alex


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18930565
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


Damn good work on the plaques homie!!!!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18930565
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


Damn homie the StreetLords plaques came out badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18930565
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18930565
> *Damn them plaques came out clean...  *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18930565
> *How much for some ROYAL TOUCH license plate toppers??? (ENGRAVED) *


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

How much extra is it to engrave the tommys kustoms lic topper?


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 29 2010, 09:03 PM~18944358
> *How much extra is it to engrave the tommys kustoms lic topper?
> *


*Copy Catter...  :roflmao: :angry: :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*How much for some ROYAL TOUCH license plate toppers??? (ENGRAVED) + a touch of GOLD * :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for joel I will be sending those parts this coming week thanks homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up loko did u do the palaka way :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pm me tracking numbers when you get a chance please.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:biggrin: GONNA NEED MORE SOON


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Oct 31 2010, 12:27 PM~18953061
> *Pm me tracking numbers when you get a chance please.
> *





X1960 JOEL :biggrin: Thanks again....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Homie... Thats perfect... Can';t wait to slap ON to the new paint job...   










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

whats up joel did you get the address and the pics i sent to your phone ? please let me know brotha :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Joel
Hows those parts coming along. Didnt hear anyhting from you this week?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

JAGSTER LASER CUTTINGS TTMFT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Nov 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18975347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much would this be to fit a big body?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2010, 09:01 AM~18994008
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


JAGSTER IS #1 FOR PLAQUES AND CUSTOMER SERVICE...
CALL U 2MORROW HOMIE FOR THE NEXT ORDER AND PAYMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: hey doggy my bike plaques ready yet tex me thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

How my parts comin homie

JAGSTER LASER CUTTINGS TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you please pm me the tracking number for the Royal Touch plaques?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin: kool cant wait to see them :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Nov 8 2010, 11:35 AM~19016286
> *Can you please pm me the tracking number for the Royal Touch plaques?
> *


TXTING HIM IS THE FASTEST WAY BRO..


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 




We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT JAGSTER LASER CUTTING


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2009, 06:06 PM~13746257
> *here are some embles for the knock off with club logo
> 
> 
> ...


how much for Majestics wheel chips..i need a few sets..PM me


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


what up Joel.. This is Big Curt from 408 Ryders


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Did u find my light trims way :biggrin:


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 1 2009, 10:54 PM~13761778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the sickest plaque I've ever seen....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

What do you charge for the smaller plaques and can you do shields? Kind of like the old 50's style plaues..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS WAY LET ME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

JAGSTER LASER CUTTINGS TTMFT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Nov 11 2010, 09:53 PM~19048453
> *Did u find my light trims way :biggrin:
> *


shag que pedo how are you homie!!
let me know when you want that ac# again!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 12 2010, 08:50 AM~19051121
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


que paso Joel como andas hermano!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 13 2010, 09:12 PM~19062175
> *shag que pedo how are you homie!!
> let me know when you want that ac# again!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


MANDAMELA WAY :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 15 2010, 12:14 PM~19072003
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Hows my Parts comin along hoime?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

I need 2 get some plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18930565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent the money cant wait to get them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT for Jagster :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I sent u a pm


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

fuck the rest... jagster#1 for Plaques...
got our 1st one today... fckin good work!


----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 17 2010, 10:46 AM~19091486
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


New plaques

<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/24b9ija.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/2w4b8ex.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/30vbvh4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i56.tinypic.com/214vxpf.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 16 2010, 10:19 AM~19081831
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> in the works....
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

JAGSTER LAZER CUTTINGS IS UR ONE AND ONLY FOR ALL UR PLAQUE AND LAZER CUTTING NEEDS TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

ttt for joel and the jagster crew only the best work here :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM'D YOU...HIT ME BACK THANKS


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

West up wit them WESTSIDE wheel chips Joel? ht m back.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up Joel whats da word on my parts homie
JAGSTER TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605

ROBLEDO Posted Yesterday, 09:32 AM


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 23 2010, 08:46 AM~19142006
> *Done
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Joel......Sent you a PM

Just after a tracking number.

Thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up joel hows my parts comin along. Hit me back


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 30 2010, 02:55 AM~19189349
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...



DAMN......Good stuff Joel.

Look forward to getting it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Joel for taking part and helping me get this done for my lil cousin.

for those of ya who know of West Point Academy. This is their crest. Consist of multi pieces that need to be welded together, polished, and etched. Made this for his graduation, similar ones on campus sale for over 800


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> What up!!!
> Done
> Will send tomorrow...
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Got the stuff. Thanks Joel.

You will hear from me soon    


JAGSTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up joel im just after a tracking number hit me up thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Thanks again Joel the plaques came out BADASS we will be hitting you up soon for some more stuff.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## fleetwood1 (Oct 5, 2010)

need a quote for sum 96 fleetwood taillight cover send me pic an price shipped to 67801 thank you


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 3 2010, 01:14 PM~19228544
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WESTSIDE CC


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

New plaque for the Homie Raymond...

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
THANKS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Just checkin if u got
Me a tracking # yet


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats up? Still need my art work sent to me bro. Please send it thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ur pm box is full


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up joel just after a tracking # hit me up


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

West up joel im just after a trackin # hit me up


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

That shit looks bada$$ homie


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 30 2010, 08:17 PM~19205869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what would be the tiket for something like this but "GOODTIMES"


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: 

get back to me homies.. thanks for the great wrk.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 13 2010, 09:31 AM~19314474
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Those plaques are really nice Joel just thought I would drop in and give you props you have always done great work.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel did u find the trims way??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

how much for bike plaques?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 8 2010, 10:37 AM~19271721
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


drew this while ago :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill call u mañana i want more thing so give me a good deal koo :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

JAGSTER TTMFT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks BAD AZZ bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

joel getting una orden lista para ti pretty soon!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 17 2010, 02:02 PM~19354080
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...



Wutz the pricing of your plaques and pendants? What about bike parts?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sup joel do you have any pics of a towhitch cover? Trying to get a new order in


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What up joel


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BEST PLAQUES! 

THE COMPETITION MIGHT TRY TO MATCH THE PRICE BUT THEY CAN'T TOUCH THE QUALITY!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Badass work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS BROTHA*


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 7 2010, 09:31 AM~19262154
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...



:wow: looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT  HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sup Joel, been tryin to get ahold of you? I need a chrome/gold/ engraved


----------



## towncar93 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 29 2009, 12:37 PM~13730656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hi man-im wondering on -i need a plake fro my car-needs to say AZTEK CREATIONS-can u tell me about price and shipping and all that please thanks........ :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sup Joel? How much for a engraved chrome plaque?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

do you do rear end reinforcements


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 8 2009, 08:54 PM~14134223
> *These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France...  thanks for your order
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on a necklace like this engraved two tone?


----------



## flying plata (Dec 28, 2010)

hey bro. I wanted to see how much it cost per plaque, and if you can make up several designs for our club. the name is KANSAS CITY ESTILO. Hopefully u can show us some badass designs so that we can do business. Looking for about 16 plaques. Thanks Homie


----------



## flying plata (Dec 28, 2010)

Forgot to see if u Can show some designs that have etching in them. Thanks


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:54 PM~14134223
> *These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France...  thanks for your order
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU PM ME THE PRICE ON THESE


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi we are.a new club from el paso tx n I was wondering if u could pm ur prices since u have no set up fee or desing fee what would be the price for a chrome engrave plaque or just chrome and if there's a minimun plaque order?? Thanx for ur time....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

SWEET


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555295
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

*JAGSTER LAZER CUTTINGS TTMFT*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you going to be at Pomona Sunday?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PLEASE DONT FORGET ME........*



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 6 2011, 08:41 AM~19520180
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> Wuts up Joel, wuts the word on the plaque?
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wuts up joel  wuts the word on the plaque?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

VERY NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

how much for the knockoff club logo designs?
in gold lmk prices thanks
heres what the plaque looks like


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jan 14 2011, 12:45 PM~19596840
> *how much for the knockoff club logo designs?
> in gold lmk prices thanks
> heres what the plaque looks like
> ...


also prices on key chains, or necklaces gold plated lmk aswell thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555295
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2011, 06:49 PM~19577267
> *PLEASE DONT FORGET ME........
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

hey joel it's been a while! just stopping by to show you some love , i'll hit you UP SOON..... MUCH LOVE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

whats goin on joel, whats the word on the plaque


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2011, 06:49 PM~19577267
> *PLEASE DONT FORGET ME........
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 19 2011, 09:38 AM~19638323
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


Came out nice, gonna be even tighter engraved and chrome and gold plated


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up loko give me a call wen u get some time


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

price on some knock off centers..and necklace pendants..


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 20 2011, 09:08 AM~19648591
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


THANKS JOE, LOOKS GOOD SO FAR


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jan 14 2011, 12:45 PM~19596840
> *how much for the knockoff club logo designs?
> in gold lmk prices thanks
> heres what the plaque looks like
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THE SAME PLAQUE BUT ENGRAVED?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTMT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Dont forget way lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 AM~19682066
> *Dont forget way lol
> *



get in line cabron


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mr raider como as estado loko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 25 2011, 09:34 AM~19692138
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Another order sent in VIA email... Thanks again JAGSTER!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave: que onda joel


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jan 24 2011, 03:25 PM~19684377
> *Whats up mr raider como as estado loko :biggrin:
> *



was up bro you know working pa la papa y tu? are you coming to the Salinas show?


pinche Joel ya no pela :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

payment sent


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

whats the word on my rear axle reinforcement joel


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

How Much For Hood Emblem For Caprice And KO Inserts??
Another ? A few years ago I had a chain made for royal fantasies and Joel wasnt able to get real detail with the crown but im wondering if you can do it now or will you still have the same problem??


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 29 2011, 10:34 PM~19734470
> *How Much For Hood Emblem For Caprice And KO Inserts??
> Another ? A few years ago I had a chain made for royal fantasies and Joel wasnt able to get real detail with the crown but im wondering if you can do it now or will you still have the same problem??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

joel, i got the plaque thanks, looks good,,but i have to talk to you bout somethin, ill call you in the morning,


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hey man. not sure if you have recived my pm's i need to know what the deal is with my rear axle reinforcement


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT nice work!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

where can i find pics of your steering wheels. i seen them before but i cant find them now


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 21 2009, 10:57 PM~14545955
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques that we lasered of today
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 20 2009, 11:05 PM~14835481
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the badass work :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 10:31 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

New items





































I would like inform our customers that i will be absent from our business from feb 11TH to the 18th... i will be in Singapore on business.. chasing a big contract... but we will still be open... My father will be in LA handling things... i will still be answering PM and emails but will be on the other side of the world.... also i will be posting pixs from my adventure.... my cell phone will work over there but will be turned off... the rate is 3.00 dollars a minute... so just email me with your concerns... thanks again 













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HEY JOEL IM GOING TO CALL YOU BECAUSE I NEED A PLAQUE BUT I NEED TO GIVE YOU THE DETAIL OF HOW I WANT IT


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Feb 6 2011, 02:13 AM~19799555
> *where can i find pics of your steering wheels. i seen them before but i cant find them now
> *


?????


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 7 2011, 11:01 AM~19808438
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



good luck homie


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks joel, we gunna make it work ,you know what i texed you over the weekened  its all good


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sup joel I will call you later to pay off my order


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 9 2011, 09:23 AM~19826743
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 9 2011, 10:23 AM~19826743
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


Dam Joel yeah That's supa tight homie! Thanks again Loc, always pushing out great work! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 9 2011, 10:23 AM~19826743
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


very nice design on that plaque. respect. looks good joel. 

on a different note did you get my pm about the badges and necklace pendents?


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:54 PM~14134223
> *These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France...  thanks for your order
> 
> 
> ...


My lady wants to know the price for the pendants for our club. Hit me back with a PM


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote]


> [ gracias joel :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

how much are backing plates and wheel chips in chrome


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

love those brackets :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 10 2011, 09:55 AM~19835694
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...




2 ALREADY SOLD.. gracias!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!! 

on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...



Big baller :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Joel, still working his magic... Great guy too!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 06:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


dizam!!!! ENJOY YOUR TRIP!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Any word on how much longer for our plaques? :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 03:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


Nice!!! Whats up loko hows ur trip gooing :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


Holy shit don't swim with those crazy ass ppl they wanna die!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey moneys and info r on its way 2 LA.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

SUP JOEL I JUST GOT MY ORDER GRACIAS BRO IT ALL CAME OUT BADAZZ


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for Joel, continueing to put out top notch work


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 19 2011, 02:44 PM~19910711
> *TTT for Joel, continueing to put out top notch work
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 AM~19856839
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

looks good joel. whats the word on my order?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 21 2011, 12:14 PM~19922883
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Any word on our order homie?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT for joel


----------



## STREIGHTOUTG (Jan 18, 2011)

how much for a plack like the nuestro estilo , but i just wqant it to say GUTIERREZ AND ON THE BOTTOM ORANGE COUNTY BUT ALL INGRAVED HOW MUCH INCLUDING THE MOUNTING BARS


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
 
:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CALL ME JOE WHEN YOU GET THE CHANCE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Whats up Joel ill b hitting u up soon on 2 more plaques homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 23 2011, 12:14 PM~19940703
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup homie? whats the deal on my necklaces and badges?


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

SUP HOMIE...IM 1 OF THE MEMBERS FROM "HERMANOS C.C." WE RECENTLY GOT OUR PLAQUES DONE WITH U..I HAVE A QUESTION DO U DO STEERING WHEELS..I HAVE A CUSTOM BILLET STEERING WHEEL ON MY LAC BUT WANT TO GET 1 DONE WITH HERMANOS IN THE CENTER..PLEASE PM ME ON INFO uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 24 2011, 08:43 AM~19949299
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :0 There's my plaque Looks badass Joel! Can't wait to see it in person! Keep doing your thing great work you guys are doing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> More plaques
> 
> ...


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 24 2011, 09:43 AM~19949299
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see ours! T.T.T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the jagster crew


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Soon as i get specs for those emblems i will send files..2 sets of designs


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

any luck on those impala shift knobs let me know


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 26 2011, 08:52 AM~19965375
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


T.T.T.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Don't forget my reinforcement. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19979222
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2010, 08:43 PM~19097714
> *fuck the rest... jagster#1 for Plaques...
> got our 1st one today... fckin good work!
> 
> ...


I will be callin you this friday homie... need about 5 more... :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

PROPS TO JAGSTERS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@Mar 2 2011, 07:04 PM~20000715
> *PROPS TO JAGSTERS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.... :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20000715
> *PROPS TO JAGSTERS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.... :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


x2


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko que onda


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 2 2011, 11:05 AM~19996959
> *New plaques
> 
> 
> ...





hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

gonna be callinu soon joel to put in order for the other placas


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko call me :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 08:03 AM~20013497
> *Whats up loko call me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh man thats nice


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Any update on the BAY AREA BOSSES plaques?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good bro gracias


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 14 2011, 03:43 PM~19869181
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


How much for one of them Showtime ones?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 4 2011, 11:08 AM~20013854
> *
> *


making sure you got the email...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up Joel. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

We r sending the rest of the money today joel......


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 7 2011, 11:43 AM~20034401
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks again Loc, ya work is always top notch!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 8 2011, 10:04 AM~20041999
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookz nice


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 1 2011, 08:43 AM~19987774
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Poisonous lady (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 2 2011, 03:07 PM~19998847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS! I want a pendant! That or I'll wear my plaque around my neck! LoL :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Poisonous lady_@Mar 9 2011, 09:37 PM~20055309
> *BADASS!  I want a pendant! That or I'll wear my plaque around my neck! LoL :biggrin:
> *


We will order sum with our next batch..... :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Poisonous lady (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 11 2011, 10:27 AM~20067575
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

T.T.T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

NO PIC OF OURS BEFORE U SHIP THEM?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Joel almost ready. Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

plaques look good homie :biggrin: cant wait to see my stuff


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

GOT OUR PLAQUES THEY CAME OUT F**KING AWESOME!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 16 2011, 03:18 PM~20106917
> *GOT OUR PLAQUES THEY CAME OUT F**KING AWESOME!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: bad ass homie


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

any idea when i will be seein some of my stuff? also did you recive my last payment yet?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks homie another great job, i couldnt be happier with my plaque


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 18 2011, 10:25 AM~20120808
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> ...


se mira chingon Joel!!!

send you another file yesterday..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

q-vole homie joel :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

T.T.T. we gonna be ordering more here soon and son pendants.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

qvO JOEL WHATS NEW HERMANO!!
GETTING AN ORDER READY FOR YOU VATO!!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 05:11 PM~13732941
> *What up Jagster?
> 
> 
> ...


how much for sum like this ? PM me


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

pm me a price on a 1 gold and chrome ingraved plaque and 2 reg chrome plaques and a gold pendent charm


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

bump for joel :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

plaques looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

WhaT up homie??? What's the word on my pendant?? 408 ryders.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

can u pm me pr$ce 4 plqe & can u mke belt buckle in plqe Design :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 28 2011, 08:47 PM~20205791
> *can u pm me pr$ce 4 plqe & can u  mke belt buckle in plqe Design :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I like that Sychotik One


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 29 2011, 08:45 AM~20208833
> *I like that Sychotik One
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 29 2011, 08:34 AM~20208747
> *:wave:
> *


wht it Do :biggrin: hey D is ths whr u got ur plqe done


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT thanks for the plaque Joel! It came out firme! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nada for me way :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 29 2011, 06:00 PM~20212750
> *wht it Do :biggrin: hey D is ths whr u got ur plqe done
> *


Yes Sir, Joel is the bizz.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:55 AM
> Nada for me way
> *


Its coming... the cad is messed up... just fixing it... i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did... its coming Homie!! :biggrin: 



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 09:55 PM
> QUOTE(laylo67 @ Mar 29 2011, 06:00 PM)
> wht it Do  hey D is ths whr u got ur plqe done
> ...


thanks D... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 AM~20226865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Its coming... the cad is messed up...  just fixing it...  i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did...  its coming Homie!!  :biggrin:
> thanks D...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo let me now :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good joel? just checking the status of the CityWide plaques and pendants.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

PM sent Homie ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT

Can't wait to get my plaque!!


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I wanna see the Sychotik one engraved I think I need me one of those


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:02 AM~20226865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Its coming... the cad is messed up...  just fixing it...  i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did...  its coming Homie!!  :biggrin:
> thanks D...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice!!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2011, 10:02 AM~20226865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Its coming... the cad is messed up...  just fixing it...  i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did...  its coming Homie!!  :biggrin:
> thanks D...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



NOOOOICE WORK


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:02 AM~20226865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homie i need to get ahold of some of these raider Knock off chips










and see about a necklace with this logo...STONED RAIDER


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

How much do you guys charge to make a plaque? cut and chromed


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 31 2011, 09:20 AM~20226954
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thy look good homie mght hve 2 hit him up :0


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 4 2011, 01:41 PM~20256401
> *hey homie i need to get ahold of some of these raider Knock off chips
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have any art work...i pulled those from the internet. and the picture is of my car.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good joel? just checking the status of the CityWide plaques and pendants.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

joel going to place an order soon!!!
can you make one of my plaques able to be hung ?
pm me por favor sir!!
gracias!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up carnal how r u doing


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 4 2011, 01:41 PM~20256401
> *hey homie i need to get ahold of some of these raider Knock off chips
> 
> 
> ...


i believe D-Cheese makes/sells them raiders chips


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:/


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## v0o0o (Apr 8, 2011)

:cheesy:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT IN A LARGE SIZE FOR DISPLAY WITH A STAND AND THE TURN AROUND TIME? THANKS U CAN JUST PM ME


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

I have some window trim for a 78 Monte Carlo that I want engraved and rechromed how much. Thanks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Q-vo Joel.....


call me bout my pendants please..


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Joel......PM sent for some new stuff


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

pm me ur pay pal


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wats up loko give me a call


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*PM sent Joel*_ uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 12 2011, 11:52 AM~20319175
> *
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

just sent my caddy skirts to get extended cant wait to get them


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup homie? you cut my stuff yet?


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

whats up joel hit me up my man.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:inout: ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel nada for me ese :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 7 2011, 08:23 AM~20281295
> *i believe D-Cheese makes/sells them raiders chips
> *


cool thanks


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

PM SENT JOEL..LET ME KNOW


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's Joel call me bRO about my reinforcement.(760)851-8118 INDIO :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey joel never got the quote from u homie...let em know whats up?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Whats up Joel just wanted to know whats the word on the plaques? Hit me up homie


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

im gettin anxious :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

[










Looking Good .. Can't waint to get the New PLAKA on the ride... Thanks...   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

did u get my fender skirts


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUP JOE ANY WORD ON THEM GT JAPAN PLAQUES GET AT ME LOKO


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey Joel dide u ever get that picture i send u...i want to get it done homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hopin to see something soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

aye Joel homie..hows the plaques coming uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

joe did you receive my fax


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko how r we looking


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 26 2011, 08:58 AM~20422555
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


I sent you an email regarding a plaque I will PM you as well thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

how my fender skirts coming out


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT for the badest in the business :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Whats the good word carnal?*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

I WILL B CALLING U SOON I NEED 3 MORE. TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2011, 10:07 AM~20447161
> *Got your plaque getting it going...*


:thumbsup: _Thanx carnal!_


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> ...


looking good homie cant wait to c them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup pimp joel, call me when u get a chance


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have or make cadi chips like these?
If you do whats the price on 4 chromed?


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

whats the turn around for a two tone engraved


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 2 2011, 08:49 AM~20465711
> *Do you have or make cadi chips like these?
> If you do whats the price on 4 chromed?
> 
> ...


Any word on cadi chips?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 3 2011, 11:56 AM~20475683
> *:dunno:
> *


que onda shaggy cars looking nice


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@May 3 2011, 04:56 PM~20477693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 2 2011, 08:49 AM~20465711
> *If you do whats the price on 4 chromed?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@May 3 2011, 04:57 PM~20477698
> *que onda shaggy cars looking nice
> *


Whats up bro thank como estan todos :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much like this in our plaques. but in blue not red. Hit me back with a pm. T.T.T. !!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up joel did u cut my plakas way :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Anyword yet on la placa carnal?_


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up joel hows the progress going hit me back :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Joel, let me know if you can get that 1/4" stainless design i PM'd you about cut after all..


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Any word on our plaques? We got our Car Show coming up June 5th and would like to fly them that day :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

pm me man let me know whats up with my stuff.


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

wus upwith my fender skirts


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*Had to stop and say thanks for an awesome work on my plaque Joel I'm so friken lovin it a whole lot. Keep up with the great work your doing homie. Thanks again Alex aka Sir Lexxx...PADRINOS C.C.*


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

cool thanks joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up what's the word on the city wide items


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up lokko :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

pm me a price for 3 chrome Socios plaques u have done a couple for other chapters this would need to say Kentucky at the bottom, shipped to 40108 thanks


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

how r my fender skirts coming


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up joel how we looking? hit me back .


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

still waiting on that price


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up homie how much for a chrome plake like this:


















deliver to 78589


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Royal Legacy_@Apr 24 2011, 06:01 PM~20410680
> *aye Joel homie..hows the plaques coming uffin:
> *


WHATS UP ROYAL LEGACY HOWS IT GOING . WE SHARE THE SAME DESIGHN ON OUR PLAQUES IM LOWRIDER MURF CLASSIC SOULS CC. I ORDERD MINE BACK IN FEB. STILL WAITING BRO . WHEN DID U ORDER YOURS . I SEE YOUR TURN AROUND WAS FAST . LET ME KNO .MY LOWRIDIN BROTHA .PEACE.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

Hite mucj fpr a crome and gold engraved plaque?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

great work homie. i cant wait to see mine :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up bro r u going to go to the socios show in sac on the 29 call me way


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any word bud??

call me wanna add more to the order thanks~~~! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 16 2011, 09:38 AM~20562071
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


Thanks homie the plaques got here yesterday they look badass :worship: :worship: :worship:Can't wait to see what the pendents look like


----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ima have to get some work done from you


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Joel .....qvole carnal....anyword yet?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @



213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wheres mine joel :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Damn!_


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HOW ARE OUR PLAQUES COMING ALONG?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

good to know homie. i cant wait


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

what we looking like joel on the plaques and pendants and key chains , hit me back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno: City Wide?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

they look even better in person thanks joel



> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 26 2011, 08:58 AM~20422555
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!\



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

will my stuff be done this week?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thats so sick. is the orange a gold protectant or something?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up bro


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

hey joel i tried to call you i haven't got my mounts for the 58 this is south end ryderz settle


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

HOW MUCH SUM LIKE THIS BUT DOUBLE STAKED CHROME AND GOLD?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New items










































































This new format sucks!!!
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


 

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

hey J how much for an engraved plaque???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques





















 
 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Jagster ttmft


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

*Skirts*



LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques cut..











































































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up loko how r things going???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Whats up Joel what the word on the 2 STREETLORDS pendents?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Need some straightgame knock off chips how much?


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

CADDY92480 said:


> HOW MUCH SUM LIKE THIS BUT DOUBLE STAKED CHROME AND GOLD?


and price single like the pic just chromed and price on the plaque like the orange from goodtimes???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New order shipped...
> 
> ...



TTT Exotic oneS! Good work on the plaques homie!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Sup homie did you send my stuff yet?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEY JOEL PM ME THE PRICE TO GET OUR PLAQUES DONE LIKE THIS....... THANK YOU .


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

QUESTION..... YOU DO THEM LIKE THAT OTHER KOLORS BESIDES ORANGE RIGHT?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Plaques






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

romero13 said:


> Whats up Joel what the word on the 2 STREETLORDS pendents?


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mr joel wats new


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques..

































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


 




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Taking a mini vacation with my fam... :biggrin: will post new pics tuesday... when we get back at it.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






new plaques







































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

GOOD MORNING!!! HEY JOEL JUST SEND A PM WHEN IT'S READY!.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Got to Denver this afternoon... was a beautiful drive... except for the crazy rain...

shipped plaques
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias joel


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

see them plaques looking good


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

new plaques










Cant wait to get it thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New Plaques
> 
> ...


hey bro just wanted to check on the staus on the Suenos Items and to see how much or the hood ornatments for a caddy?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

any Plaques ready for STREETSTYLE CENTRAL ILLINOIS?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Back at the shop.. Denver was great!!!! 

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New cut plaques


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Bro just wanted to check on the status of the SUENOS OC items and how much are the hood emblems?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats the biggest piece u can make?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HEY JOEL! WHAT'S UP HOW ARE YOU...... 


IS THAT PLAQUE READY??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Finally got to see the Nor*Cal INC plaque in person today, great work Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

<FONT color=#0000ff size=5><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss219/jageng1/07-13-11001.jpg"><BR><BR><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss219/jageng1/07-13-11002.jpg"><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR>NO <BR><BR>







<BR><BR>SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR>NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR><BR>NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<BR><BR><BR><BR><BR></FONT>We can be reached @<BR><BR>213-703-3229<BR><BR><A href="mailto:[email protected]"><FONT color=#3e3e3e>[email protected]</FONT></A><BR><BR>or come by the shop<BR><BR>7353 greenbush av<BR>north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its the shop open on Saturday or sundays? If so what time?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u sunday lOko


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Lookin good joel


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



The L.A. was bad ass... the best of the best were there... my respect to All the people and car clubs that were there.. next year will be twice as big!! 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST PASSING BY TO SAY THANK YOU JOEL.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Have u done any 2pc plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































yeah have done all types of styles of plaques..































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for those parts homie and got some more coming your way uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Dam it Joe looking good.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## armyant6 (Feb 16, 2009)

chains update please...thx homie


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

armyant6 said:


> chains update please...thx homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

big plaques








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

How much for a big plaque chromed?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I like that SYCHOTIK Plaque:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie.


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Damn Cali Chapter did it big!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

whats up joel need to order a couple plaques whats the turn around right now thanks..


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

I need some plaques i got the design how do i send it to u


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

joel, hit me up bro. i wanna know wat you can do for me. i want a plaque using the bottom design but instead of car club, i want it to say "lola". then i need a few to say "rip lola" in place of car club. shoot me a price per and an estimate of time needed


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up joel been trying to get ahold of you homie need some more work done homie hit me up 505-328-5424


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hey homie. i been tryin to reach you can you pm me back homie. thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































Sorry for the delay on some of the PM's... Just been busy orders are coming in for the Vegas show.. the best bet is to call me after 5 pm pacific.. 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

hey joel & family i just wanna say keep up all your fantastic work,GOD BLESS


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey joel thanks for your hard work on our plaques your the best !
:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

*SOLOWS CC SGV*

JAGSTER DID A GREAT JOB GRACIAS


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> big plaques
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: lookin good as always homie.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Big 4ft plaques





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

got our placa in today ,gracias joel as always great work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup homie did you recive my hood emblem? also whats up with the price on the badge i need.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

pm me a number n time where u can be reached best!!!!! thanks!!

(we havnt heard from u asking bout the lowaholics plaques n its been a month or so! )


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> Big 4ft plaques
> ...



:thumbsup::h5::yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up joel hit me up when you get the price for me homie I wanna send them out to you soon


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

I NEED SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS CAN YOU SEND ME A ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND YOU MINE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Send skirts to 

Joel Garcia
7353 greenbush AV.
NOrth Hollywood CA 91605

Sorry just been very busy... call me this afternoon
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks skirts are going out first thing in the morning . are going to be in vegas this year ??? if so do you thing they could be done by then??? if they are i can just get them at the show but if not its cool dont mind waiting thanks again 





LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup homie did you get my hood emblem yet? i sent it a while ago


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

any word on when my stuff will be done joel?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































See you guys in Vegas!!!! drop by our booth and check us out.... Same location for the passed 7 years!!!!

R.I.P Grampa!!! -----Antonio Chavira----- You'll will be missed







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:guns::guns::guns:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





Just got back from Vegas it was another bad ass show!!!! Met alot of new faces... Thanks for the Support!!!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

How much for a gold n chrome engrave plaque with my last name Ortiz


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605 



Here is a pix of my car.. Had to steal these from Jae... Was so Busy forgot to take some....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































Turtle pixs look good!!! thanks






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Any word on my hood emblem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i have called 20 times and sent 6 emails i made the order over a month ago and i need you to get a hold of me asap


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

_*WILL OUR ONELIFE PLAQUES BE READY 4 PICK UP THIS FRIDAY I WILL BE IN THE LA AREA LET ME KNOW *_


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*WHAT SIZE MOUNTING HOLES ARE ON THE PLAQUES..? *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Holes on the plaques are .300"


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been seeing your work for a while now I have a plaque that I might want to change the desing and I was wondering if you could look at it and see what you could do with it maybe redesign it. If you have an email I could send a pic of it and and see where it goes from there.


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

*IS THE ONELIFE PLAQUES READY *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1badgutiereez (Sep 13, 2011)

can you make a dog kennel name


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

can you make license plate frames?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Any word on my hood emblem


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




There orders were rush orders for the big show in Houston this weekend!!







































































Leaving tomorrow to Japan going for business and a little pleasure... I think its more business than pleasure at this point... Going to hit up the Lowrider Show also have a 3 meeting in Tokyo and 1 in Yokohama starting saturday... Trying to land a big fish... in my primary business... Phone line will be open for messages and orders..My Father will still be in LA pushing work...















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

JOEL THIS IS TOMMY FROM EXOTIC ONES ARE YOU DONE WITH MY TOPPERS AND PLAQUE ??


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Tommy... will ship when i get back from Japan


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting ready to leave Japan. be in L.A thursday afternoon...


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Back at the shop!!! Ready to get thing rolling again!!!...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Do u make batt hold downs and pump backing plates?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> Do u make batt hold downs and pump backing plates?


???


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Foolish818 said:


> ???


*I KNOW HE MAKES BACKING PLATES AND IM SURE HE WOLD MAKE THE HOLD DOWNS.. BEST BET IS TO TXT HIM HOMIE. *


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

qvoo joel hows it goin bro, can u pm the price for some club pins for my club ill apreciate it


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

this looks alot better than the necklaces pendants, , , the gap between the shades (glasses) needs to be closed and the letters need to be a lil thicker que no ? Whats the minimum order ?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

need some necklace pendants done foe xmas.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

any idea when you will have my hood emblem done? sorry i keep asking but its been a few months now


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


These knock-off are for sale



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm gonna need more stuff


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Call big Tito!!! When you ready!!!.... 213-703-3229




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !! TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Check your email when you get a chance carnal uffin:*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you guys still make the Caddy tail light inserts? if so are there different designs available? pics of what you can make?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ENVIUS said:


> Do you guys still make the Caddy tail light inserts? if so are there different designs available? pics of what you can make?


???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*got a questions how much for da engrave license plate frame u guys had a da picnik on da 1st *?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

estilo của jess000, trên Flickr

HEY BRO OMAR WITH STREET KINGZ IN INDIO I NEED A QUOTE AS SOON AS YOU GET A MIN PLEASE CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> estilo của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> HEY BRO OMAR WITH STREET KINGZ IN INDIO I NEED A QUOTE AS SOON AS YOU GET A MIN PLEASE CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS 760 863-6865 OMAR




ESTILOPLAQUE của jess000, trên Flickr

EASIER TO WORK WITH THANKS FOR THE QUOTE!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey joel, any updates on my CLASSICS order? thx


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

Joel this is Tommy from Exotic Ones just checking status on my order thank you.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up joel


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey joel think my order is lost, can u help me out with a tracking #, thx CLASSICS


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Arriba el good homie Joel







*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THE NUMBER 1 SHOP FOR ALL YOUR LAZER CUTTING NEEDS !!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MALO6TRE (Nov 5, 2010)

FAMILIA C C FROM OKC!!!! QVO JOEL!!


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

I need a couple custom emblems made for my car since I cant find replacements. can you help me out?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

thats some nice work, how much for a gold plated plaque, and do u have a minimum amount of plaques that i have to order, i only need 2 for now, pm me prices for chrome, gold, and engraved chrome and gold if u dont mind, thanks homie, keep up the good work....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

well be callin in for a new order joel ,great work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gonz1966 (Dec 6, 2009)

just checkn on da street life plaques??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Sup homie, i pm'd you about the HOMIES plaques... i paypal'd you the rest of the $$$ for the plaques... let me know an estimate of when they'll be done, thanks...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Any pics on the SolitoS placas homie?*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Joel..... Can I get n update on my plaque? it's been 4months

TeamWreckless


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT NEED A PRICE FOR PLAQUES


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Pm sent homie


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

This Is Our Frist Engrave Plaque, It Come Out Prefect ! No Complaints !!! But Our Last One Didnt Come Out The Same ? I Want to See What You Could do


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

This Is Our Last One We Order, Double Sided Engraved.. Not To Happy With The Way It Came Out, Please PM Or Call Me To Work This Out !


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

ESEROB said:


> This Is Our Frist Engrave Plaque, It Come Out Prefect ! No Complaints !!! But Our Last One Didnt Come Out The Same ? I Want to See What You Could do
> View attachment 445259


 TTT ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KRAZY KUTTING NEVER MESSES YUP OUR ORDERS.TTT ALSO HES CHEAPER ND MORE QUALITY WORK IS DONE


ESEROB said:


> This Is Our Frist Engrave Plaque, It Come Out Prefect ! No Complaints !!! But Our Last One Didnt Come Out The Same ? I Want to See What You Could do
> View attachment 445259


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

What up Rob!! it was good talking to you yesterday... Will make the second plaques look like the first one.. no problem homie!!!!! A little mix up on the engravers parts... will take care of it... Some people should not comment on stuff they don't know about ..... We stand behind our work 110% I guess thats why we been in business for the last 15 years... Our customers can do what ever they want ... Got a busy week ahead...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> What up Rob!! it was good talking to you yesterday... Will make the second plaques look like the first one.. no problem homie!!!!! A little mix up on the engravers parts... will take care of it... Some people should not comment on stuff they don't know about ..... We stand behind our work 110% I guess thats why we been in business for the last 15 years... Our customers can do what ever they want ... Got a busy week ahead...


_*NO PROBLEM BRO UR DAD ASK 4 THE PICTURE SO I POSTED THEM UP SO U CAN C THEM NOT TOO PUT U ON BLAST U GUYS DO GOOD WORK IM HAPPY ITS JUS THAT THIS PLAQUE LOOKS ALOT DIFFRENT THEN THE LAST ONE WE LIKE THE FIRST ONE WAY BETTER THANX 4 STANDING BEHIND UR WORD A 110% I WILL SEE U SUNDAY BRO THANX *_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

mr.widow-maker said:


> KRAZY KUTTING NEVER MESSES YUP OUR ORDERS.TTT ALSO HES CHEAPER ND MORE QUALITY WORK IS DONE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

how much is it for a plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

Love da work y'all did on our Angelitos plaques for big spring chapter I highly recommend you guys over others thanx again :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up Lalo!!!! all your plaques engraved already sent them to chrome last night... thanks















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605[/QUOTE]


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

i like this design


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Just got back from Mesa show in AZ... We had a good time... thanks to all the homies that came thru and checked out our booth and said whats up!!! 




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


My Machine been down for service since last week... Will be back cutting at full speed at the end of the week...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

need quote on this plaque







with rip lola in place of "car club". chrome. 

and how much more for engraved two tone (chrome n gold) thanks bro


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]com

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

TTT JAGSTER ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD 


Thanks Homie!!!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

looking to get some custom bike parts made. ive called and gotten no answer and mailbox is full. please let me know a way to contact you.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ok so what i had in mind was to get some pistols made into bike pedals like this with out the knuckles.. just a sample of what im looking for. what does this go for and can it be done?
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Hello Pedals chrome plated about 135.00 a set thanks

Here is a little engraving 
































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

stonedraiders1213 said:


> ok so what i had in mind was to get some pistols made into bike pedals like this with out the knuckles.. just a sample of what im looking for. what does this go for and can it be done?
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:


Joel i have been trying to call you with the number i have listed. keep getting a voice mail with your inbox being full. u quoted 130 is that with detailed engraving like the picture?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup::fool2::run::boink:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

THIGHT WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Joel this is Tito ,please call me or pm me ,


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up with my order homie pm me


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sup joel i was wondering if u can make a tray to hold 4 optima batteries if so send me a pm with da price thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































YEah bro!! we can make you a cover... yet me know thanks






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

whats up bro, i pm'ed you and never got a response... can you please let me know the status of our plaques...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605​


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bomb Accessories ??? Safety stars , flags etc.... I have a 51 chevy


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

pm me for a price on a mini plaque,or a pendant


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

pm price on a pendant


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## President Angel Martinez (Jun 14, 2012)

How much for 15 Impalas Bike Club Santa Cruz County Plaques?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IS THE SHOP OPEN ON SATURDAYS? AND IF IT'S MONDAY THRU FRIDAY WHAT ARE YOUR SHOP HOURS FOR WALK INS? :nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























Monday thri thursday 6am to 5pm Friday 7am to 1pm thanks










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

jag[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks hommie the plaques came out good


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Pm price engraving for 61 door handles,bumpers ,grill guard, hood ornaments,tear drop antena base.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyee homie post up some necklaces


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey joal pm me on your prices for handle bars, forks, sissy bars and a sprocket.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have any Cadillac wheel chips gold plated? If so how much shipped to 79924 Tx.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

How small can u cut?


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Email send!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

how long is the turnaround time for an engraved plaque?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Engraved plaque turn around time about two weeks











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey,
Joel how you doing homie ,its art with way of life c.c. vallejo chapter. we need to have some of them pendents made up five of them, chome . get back at me
and let me know where to send the cash Thanks Art (way of life) vallejo chapter


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


More USO plaques
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Raul!!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up!!! Rudy... Got your stuff ready to roll thansk again Homie!!!






































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Your Special plaque is done... 



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































.NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Joe thanks alot Homie for the quck turn on the Knock off chips ! ! ! sent you a follow up PM with my info see you at the show


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

post um up Joel (way of life)


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

A Custom grill and emblem all engraved and chrome plated we did for a Homie!!!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aight bro, its been a minute and i havent heard from you.. your not replying to my pms... where are the plaques...???


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

pendants are off the hook joel, great work homie. props to you and all your homies for comimg thru.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Joel, is your engraving done by cnc or is it hand machine done?? Also it is it done in house, or is it out sourced? Do you do diamond cutting as well? I might have a custom project soon for you, if you provided the services mentioned.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

How much for some wheel chips to be made 2 1/4 with the words RED VELVET IN IT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Custom chips 95.00 shipped in chrome a set of 4



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

amazing stuff


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

If i was to ship u my plake how much to add ingraving to it?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what up brutha, have our plaques shipped out yet...??? i see all the work you post but have yet to see ours...???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> what up brutha, have our plaques shipped out yet...??? i see all the work you post but have yet to see ours...???


Damn bro you still havent got them yet? Hasnt that been like 2 yrs ago? Jagster get on yall shit!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

big C said:


> Damn bro you still havent got them yet? Hasnt that been like 2 yrs ago? Jagster get on yall shit!!!!


i guess if your not a big name club you get put on the "we'll do those later" piles man... if it wasnt for the fact that i fully paid him already, i would cut my losses... so i'm patiently waiting for our plaques...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i guess if your not a big name club you get put on the "we'll do those later" piles man... if it wasnt for the fact that i fully paid him already, i would cut my losses... so i'm patiently waiting for our plaques...


Thats fucking bullshit. I guess there more worried about getting there 57 rag on the cover of lrm instead of taking care of paying customers. It does not matter how big or small an order is a customer is a customer PERIOD!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh yea jagster fyi this small club called Homies that payed for there order and never got it is comprised of active duty military guys. Great way to show some gratitude to our armed forces by fucking them over :thumbsdown:. Make this shit right and get these guys there plaques.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

big C said:


> Thats fucking bullshit. I guess there more worried about getting there 57 rag on the cover of lrm instead of taking care of paying customers. It does not matter how big or small an order is a customer is a customer PERIOD!





big C said:


> Oh yea jagster fyi this small club called Homies that payed for there order and never got it is comprised of active duty military guys. Great way to show some gratitude to our armed forces by fucking them over :thumbsdown:. Make this shit right and get these guys there plaques.


im just waiting homie... hopefully he does right...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

holy shit, there thy are...!!! hell yeah...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup bro, just wanted to remind you that there was also a bike plaque... i know its been a while since order was placed, just in case you had forgotten bro...


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey joel whats up homie so im getting together with the homies this weekend so ill let u know then when we r ready for making the plaques the way u sent it to me thats how we want it talk to u then and thanks homie Casual Lowz c.c.


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Javier!!! ready 





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Sorry Johnnie!! was good talking to you!! Thanks again





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like to order a pendant how do i go about. ...GROUPE BKS.....


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











300.00 a set shipped






















Leaving for Europe saturday!! Going for business!!! Be back next friday... email of call ... shop will be rolling!!














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

hey bro. have you got a chance to figure out a price on the piece i pm.d u about? also, i know you quoted me a price for the engraved 2 tone memorial plaque. but wanted to know how much for it with just the front engraved and aproximatley how long it would take. let me know bro. thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up bro, its been a month already... how long does it take to chrome plaques...???


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Back in action!!!! From a week in Europe!!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do u guys do belt buckles let me know thxs


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Naw bro no belt buckles...































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sup bro, they might have taken a hole but I just got'em & they're bad ass...!!! Thank You...!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Keychains are 15.00 if i do your plaque























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH TO MAKE A FEW OF THESE?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



























































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...












































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

How much for some backing plates one with a big o on it and another with a s on it and the third with the club logo our style ship to tex also caddy emblem backing plates prices


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

TTMFT!!


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

Clean Work :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Spoke to Crazy George the founder of Viejitos and he wants to inform all Viejitos Members that all order have to go thru him no exceptions.. We will honor His request...

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

i was told by sj finest and bomb drifters that you got the best deals, how much?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

I Need a Chain Made With Our Car Club ... Shoot Me A P.M With Price ? Size ? And if You Got Pics? Thanks ...


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

What do u charge?


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

LATOWNLA said:


> Spoke to Crazy George the founder of Viejitos and he wants to inform all Viejitos Members that all order have to go thru him no exceptions.. We will honor His request...
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> ...


When will these be back from chrome and ready to b shipped out could u pm me on the LowriderStyle plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

excellent work & attention to detail on them plaque designs.i wonder if the cars they go on are as intricate as the detail that the plaques do.ive seen some raggity cars that have a fully engraved plaque all done up when the car was raunchy as all hell & not up to par with the plaque.hahahahahahaaaa,overall awesome work!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Any updated pix on the LowriderStyle plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Joel this is Bivo with Nor Cal Blvd Kings wanted to know the progress on Rudys Plaque . we have an avent coming up real soon would be nice if he has it by then, Thanks.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you guys still do engraving?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bivos 64 said:


> Joel this is Bivo with Nor Cal Blvd Kings wanted to know the progress on Rudys Plaque . we have an avent coming up real soon would be nice if he has it by then, Thanks.


:h5:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bivos 64 said:


> Joel this is Bivo with Nor Cal Blvd Kings wanted to know the progress on Rudys Plaque . we have an avent coming up real soon would be nice if he has it by then, Thanks.


 Got the plaque in the mail yesterday,thanks for your good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Whats up homie whats the word on my plaque homie!


----------



## tony69bp (Jan 10, 2012)

can't wait to receive mine plaques..I know they're going to look real nice.... thanks Joel


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes brackets for the plaque that make it easy to put on or take off?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT for Jagster!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













FEELING SIDE WAYS THIS MORNING!!!!


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























Been really busy no time to post pics

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:h5:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Joel, Wuts the word on those bike parts?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Jun 7th.........

Me: "Hey, I need ONE plaque made. Do you think you can have it ready by July 4th?
Jagster: "Sure, no problem! Let me get your info for the order."

Jun 13th. Call and send him a text to check the progress. No answer.

Jun 14th. The money due is taken out my account.

July 4th comes and goes. No plaque.

July 22th. Call but no reply.

I understand stuff happens and things don't go as scheduled. But at least give some type of status. Not the ideal way of doing business.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Man your not in this alone homie , I ordered mine first week of May still nothing , 3 weeks yeah okay !!!!!!!. Man don't let me get started about the little responses I get back through e-mailing or text messages.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I was told that the chromer has been dragging ass.ive been waiting a while myself for my plaques also.joels a good dude,I'm sure everything will workout for everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope so homie , he comes across as a good dude .plus a got 7 other CLUB members that need placks.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> I was told that the chromer has been dragging ass.ive been waiting a while myself for my plaques also.joels a good dude,I'm sure everything will workout for everybody.:thumbsup:


That's fine and dandy but he could at least express that situation. We all know stuff happens. No good business communication.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

jdc68chevy said:


> I hope so homie , he comes across as a good dude .plus a got 7 other CLUB members that need placks.


I agree, he seems very cool. Trying my best to give him the benefit of the doubt..........


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

My brothers club waited almost a year to get there shit from this dude. He did come through finally just took forever and a fucking day


----------



## gagner de l'argent (Aug 4, 2013)

good quality shit


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

big C said:


> My brothers club waited almost a year to get there shit from this dude. He did come through finally just took forever and a fucking day


almost a year???? thats all bad


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

big C said:


> My brothers club waited almost a year to get there shit from this dude. He did come through finally just took forever and a fucking day


Almost a yr are fu☆king kidding me ¿¿¿¿:'''(


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Still in the game. Call me at 213 703 3229


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Email @. [email protected]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Been off for a minute!!! From this site!! You can call us or text us at
213 703 3229 

On Instagram 
Joel313la 

Facebook 
Joel Jagster Garcia 

Been at it almost 20 years !!!


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Plaques!!! And all that


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Another gold plaque


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Joel,
Checking on the status of the SolidoS Car Club plaques


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

emailed and texted you...looking to make a purchase


----------



## 86Gbody (May 7, 2012)

do you guys still make 93 Fleetwood tail light covers?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

I would like to get dash inserts for my 76 rag...


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

What about some billet inserts for my front bumper for my 64


----------

